# Cruize Night & Hopp



## peewee

Check it out there is a low pro spot in North Hollywood with a huge parking lot where you can hop and drop trailers which nobody trips…it’s on victory bl and Bellingham ave right next to the regency theaters and right off the 170 fwy which is closer to the L.A homies coming down..this is where most off us are going to post up because tacos mexico is to small and fatburger is tripping. If you need to map quest here is the address 6355 Bellingham Ave, North Hollywood, CA...Pics of the location will be posted up tomorrow.

All Ryders are welcome…But let’s make sure to leave the “ATTITUDE” and “ANGER PROBLEMS” at home. We are trying to have a good time among all ryders. Let’s make sure to clean up after ourselves and keep this spot clean for future cruise meets and hopps….See all you “HOMIEZ” out there!

Saturday Nov 26, 2011......7PM-?







[/IMG]







[/IMG]








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## peewee

This 1 is for you Javi...Mi Camino 85:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY

That's was up its gonna be on and Cracking!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

peewee said:


> This 1 is for you Javi...Mi Camino 85:thumbsup:


LOL fatburger was closer to me but this spot looks perfect LMAO gonna be a DOPE HOP


----------



## rollin 72 monte

hell yeah right across from the VIP :thumbsup:
right off the 170 exit on VICTORY BLV.


----------



## peewee

rollin 72 monte said:


> hell yeah right across from the VIP :thumbsup:
> right off the 170 exit on VICTORY BLV.


That is exactly where it is are u coming threw?


----------



## Drowzy818

rollin 72 monte said:


> hell yeah right across from the VIP :thumbsup:
> right off the 170 exit on VICTORY BLV.


YUP LMAO YOU ALREADY WE GOING TO ROLL UP AND GET A LAP DANCE BEFORE WE ROLL OUT TO HOLLYWOOD....SEE YOU OUT THERE BIG DOG..


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Its gonna be a good spot


----------



## rollin 72 monte

im going to try and make it hommie i work that day


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Drowzy818 said:


> YUP LMAO YOU ALREADY WE GOING TO ROLL UP AND GET A LAP DANCE BEFORE WE ROLL OUT TO HOLLYWOOD....SEE YOU OUT THERE BIG DOG..


lap dance for sure hommie i still have a free pass hahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

GREAT I HOPE IT'S ALL GOOD


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

peewee said:


> This 1 is for you Javi...Mi Camino 85:thumbsup:


SIMON QUE SI


----------



## SHY BOY

TTMFT!!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

BUMP


----------



## Drowzy818

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> BUMP


what up loco..


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Drowzy818 said:


> what up loco..


Chillin homie , gOnna be a dope HOP tmrw!


----------



## Drowzy818

rollin 72 monte said:


> lap dance for sure hommie i still have a free pass hahaha:thumbsup:


 me to lol 5 bucks plus free drink lmao...


----------



## Drowzy818

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Chillin homie , gOnna be a dope HOP tmrw!


 thats right we are meeting up at my pad around 6 if you want to roll up you and your pops..


----------



## Drowzy818

SHY BOY said:


> TTMFT!!!


:wave: you ready big dog


----------



## gordo86

:thumbsup: looks good


----------



## Valleyriders818

Check it out there is a low pro spot in North Hollywood with a huge parking lot where you can hop and drop trailers which nobody trips…it’s on victory bl and Bellingham ave right next to the regency theaters and right off the 170 fwy which is closer to the L.A homies coming down..this is where most off us are going to post up because tacos mexico is to small and fatburger is tripping. If you need to map quest here is the address 6355 Bellingham Ave, North Hollywood, CA...Pics of the location will be posted up today


----------



## Valleyriders818

New Cruise Night & Hop in North hollywood 
Saturday Night 6pm-11:30pm 
pics are up as of today 
more infoeewee-OneLife CC
2nd Info:Martin-Dedication CC-818-605-9052 cell


----------



## SHY BOY

I'm READY BIG DAWGG


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BIG FISH and CHINGON MAGAZINE are gonna cover the event.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Valleyriders818 said:


> View attachment 397858
> View attachment 397859
> 
> View attachment 397860
> 
> 
> New Cruise Night & Hop in North hollywood
> Saturday Night 6pm-11:30pm
> pics are up as of today
> more infoeewee-OneLife CC
> 2nd Info:Martin-Dedication CC-818-605-9052 cell


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Valleyriders818 said:


> Check it out there is a low pro spot in North Hollywood with a huge parking lot where you can hop and drop trailers which nobody trips…it’s on victory bl and Bellingham ave right next to the regency theaters and right off the 170 fwy which is closer to the L.A homies coming down..this is where most off us are going to post up because tacos mexico is to small and fatburger is tripping. If you need to map quest here is the address 6355 Bellingham Ave, North Hollywood, CA...Pics of the location will be posted up today


 Gonna be a good day in the VALLE


----------



## mr.glasshouse

ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

DEDICATION and ONELIFE CC doing this MAN!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:drama:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Drowzy818 said:


> thats right we are meeting up at my pad around 6 if you want to roll up you and your pops..


Forsure homie , gonna be a good night in the SFV TTMFT for the HOP


----------



## SHY BOY

STTMFT!!!


----------



## Drowzy818

mr.glasshouse said:


> DEDICATION and ONELIFE CC doing this MAN!!!!!:thumbsup:


all the homies bringing out there hoppers are doing it ..thanks to all the homies coming out to put on a good show..we will be there around 730....


----------



## SHY BOY

CALLING OUT SCRAPPY WAS UP LINE UR SHIT UP HOMIE MY SINGLE AGAINST UR DOUBLE JUST DON'T BRING UR SHIT OUT IF ITS BROKEN AGAIN LET'S DEAL WITH THIS SHIT ONCE AND 4 ALL U CALLED ME OUT LAST MONTH I'm HERE HOMIE WAS UP!!!!!SHY BOY SAID IT!!


----------



## peewee

SHY BOY said:


> CALLING OUT SCRAPPY WAS UP LINE UR SHIT UP HOMIE MY SINGLE AGAINST UR DOUBLE JUST DON'T BRING UR SHIT OUT IF ITS BROKEN AGAIN LET'S DEAL WITH THIS SHIT ONCE AND 4 ALL U CALLED ME OUT LAST MONTH I'm HERE HOMIE WAS UP!!!!!SHY BOY SAID IT!!


:drama:"IT IS WHAT IT IS"


----------



## peewee

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> GREAT I HOPE IT'S ALL GOOD


:wave::thumbsup:Are u coming to the spot?


----------



## Drowzy818

SHY BOY said:


> CALLING OUT SCRAPPY WAS UP LINE UR SHIT UP HOMIE MY SINGLE AGAINST UR DOUBLE JUST DON'T BRING UR SHIT OUT IF ITS BROKEN AGAIN LET'S DEAL WITH THIS SHIT ONCE AND 4 ALL U CALLED ME OUT LAST MONTH I'm HERE HOMIE WAS UP!!!!!SHY BOY SAID IT!!


:wow::wow::roflmao::thumbsup:........


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Few till showtime


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## SHY BOY

YO SCRAPPY WHERE U AT????? PULL YO SHIT UP AND LET'S DO THIS!! SHYBOY SAID IT!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:rofl:


SHY BOY said:


> YO SCRAPPY WHERE U AT????? PULL YO SHIT UP AND LET'S DO THIS!! SHYBOY SAID IT!


----------



## rollin 72 monte

;0)


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Thanks to all jente coming through and making this a good event, This is what brings car clubs and citys all together for a good purpose, Thanks to all.


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

BUMPP


----------



## Afterlife

ttt
t
t


----------



## mr.glasshouse

to the top


----------



## rollin 72 monte

:thumbsup:very good turn out


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Thanks to everyone that came out


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Dedication appreciates the support


----------



## SHY BOY

We put it down for da 818


----------



## mr.glasshouse

SHY BOY said:


> We put it down for da 818


Sure did


----------



## jackhopper

i was out there last night who is going to clean the mess and oil that was spilled from a blown hose on a hopper do you think they will let us have another gathering there again ,thats why we get a bad rap i was not the only one that notice the mess, thats why lowriders are looked down on great job mister glasshouse.


----------



## Drowzy818

jackhopper said:


> i was out there last night who is going to clean the mess and oil that was spilled from a blown hose on a hopper do you think they will let us have another gathering there again ,thats why we get a bad rap i was not the only one that notice the mess, thats why lowriders are looked down on great job mister glasshouse.


the homies. And I went back and cleaned it up since we where the ones who came up with the spot..we will be good for nexts month no worries they are not going to kick us out it was a great turn out to all the homies who came out and hopper there cars thanks for a great show big drowzy one life c.c said it..and yeah my boy shyboy put it down for the 818..


----------



## Drowzy818

rollin 72 monte said:


> :thumbsup:very good turn out


big dog I was looking out for you did not see you.. but next time..


----------



## mr.glasshouse

jackhopper said:


> i was out there last night who is going to clean the mess and oil that was spilled from a blown hose on a hopper do you think they will let us have another gathering there again ,thats why we get a bad rap i was not the only one that notice the mess, thats why lowriders are looked down on great job mister glasshouse.


Thank you homie for coming out, You should understand that we are trying to make the valley to have more cruise nights, Trust me and my Dedication brothers stayed till everyone left and we did a little picking up, Regardless parking lots always have oil spills, Remeber your old days homie, take care homie and see you next month.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

DEDICATION TTT


----------



## ESEROB

_* ESE ROB DROPPIN FROM THAT ONELIFE FAMILY TOO THA MUHA FUCKIN TOPP
























*_


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Drowzy818 said:


> big dog I was looking out for you did not see you.. but next time..


Orale hommie yeah I Was on the left side from were Martin was in front if the build G


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Dedication ttt


----------



## Afterlife

Post up PICTURES!!:dunno:


----------



## SHY BOY

JUST WANNA SAY GRACIAS TO DA HOMIES PEEWEE AND DROWSY FROM ONE LIFE CC FAMILIA FOR MAKING THIS EVENT CRACK. IN NO.HO IF IT WASN'T 4 THEM THAT SHIT WOULDN'T OF CRACKED JUST GIVING DA CREDIT 2 DA RIGHT JENTE AND NOBODY ELSE, SHYBOY SAID IT!!


----------



## peewee

ESEROB said:


> View attachment 398619
> View attachment 398620
> View attachment 398621
> View attachment 398622
> View attachment 398624
> View attachment 398625
> _* ESE ROB DROPPIN FROM THAT ONELIFE FAMILY TOO THA MUHA FUCKIN TOPP
> View attachment 398627
> View attachment 398628
> View attachment 398629
> View attachment 398630
> *_



What up doggy.....We had a good nite!


----------



## peewee

SHY BOY said:


> JUST WANNA SAY GRACIAS TO DA HOMIES PEEWEE AND DROWSY FROM ONE LIFE CC FAMILIA FOR MAKING THIS EVENT CRACK. IN NO.HO IF IT WASN'T 4 THEM THAT SHIT WOULDN'T OF CRACKED JUST GIVING DA CREDIT 2 DA RIGHT JENTE AND NOBODY ELSE, SHYBOY SAID IT!!


Thanks Doggy for giving us credit....but at the end of the day if it wasn't for homie'z like u then this would only be a dead thread!
We give this credit back to all the Ryders that came out, from the Valle to L.A we are "ALL THE SAME" & "LOVE" what we do! I GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RYDERS that came out "WE MADE THIS HAPPEN".....All Car Clubs that were there make your presence known here and bump yourselves TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are setting up for the next time and will keep u posted!:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

SHY BOY said:


> JUST WANNA SAY GRACIAS TO DA HOMIES PEEWEE AND DROWSY FROM ONE LIFE CC FAMILIA FOR MAKING THIS EVENT CRACK. IN NO.HO IF IT WASN'T 4 THEM THAT SHIT WOULDN'T OF CRACKED JUST GIVING DA CREDIT 2 DA RIGHT JENTE AND NOBODY ELSE, SHYBOY SAID IT!!


We found the spot..but you and all the homies with the hopper made it crack you guys put on a good show..to all the riders who came out we will be doing it again in a few weeks keep posted...


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Drowzy818 said:


> the homies. And I went back and cleaned it up since we where the ones who came up with the spot..we will be good for nexts month no worries they are not going to kick us out it was a great turn out to all the homies who came out and hopper there cars thanks for a great show big drowzy one life c.c said it..and yeah my boy shyboy put it down for the 818..


Great Job Homie I try to clean up that mess @ FAT BURGER after because MEand my SON was the ones who found that place but I have back problems and We couldnt do it by our self. At least we can keep this one clean Let us know if you need our help next time I can bring a power machine that I bought a couple days ago.
:thumbsup:


----------



## peewee

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Great Job Homie I try to clean up that mess @ FAT BURGER after because MEand my SON was the ones who found that place but I have back problems and We couldnt do it by our self. At least we can keep this one clean Let us know if you need our help next time I can bring a power machine that I bought a couple days ago.
> :thumbsup:


Well said Ernie, you and your son wanted to have something going...we just want to continue what was started. We will need your support and input!


----------



## allbluedup

So who made this happen was it one life car club or dedication car club cause I see a lot of people taking credit for making it happen and cleaning just asking !!! 


:dunno:


----------



## allbluedup

:drama:


----------



## allbluedup

:drama:


----------



## Drowzy818

allbluedup said:


> So who made this happen was it one life car club or dedication car club cause I see a lot of people taking credit for making it happen and cleaning just asking !!!
> 
> 
> :dunno:


DON'T MATTER WHO STARTED IT...AS LONG AS IT WAS CRACKING...WE NEEDED YOU OUT THERE MARIO LOC..PUTTING IT DOWN..


----------



## peewee

allbluedup said:


> So who made this happen was it one life car club or dedication car club cause I see a lot of people taking credit for making it happen and cleaning just asking !!!
> 
> 
> :dunno:



LOL.............It is what it is!:biggrin:


----------



## peewee

PICS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peewee

Videos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drowzy818

peewee said:


> Videos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 ONE HELLA OF A NIGHT..:thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES

WHO TOOK THE HOP ?? LOOK LIKE LA WAS ON TOP OF THAT SHIT........


----------



## peewee

ALTERED ONES said:


> WHO TOOK THE HOP ?? LOOK LIKE LA WAS ON TOP OF THAT SHIT........


At the end that didn't matter.....the point is that every one came out and had a good time!


----------



## MUFASA

So when is the 818 coming to L.A. ?


----------



## 74_Slow

that's right homie wii go to get the valley cracking 

Ttmft to everyone who came out


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Thanks to everyone that came out, We highly appreciate it homies, A lot of RESPECT to the HOPPERS that came out to put on a show and to BIG FISH and CHINGON MAGAZINE for covering these past two events, Hope to see everyone next month, Thanks from DEDICATION CAR CLUB....


----------



## Drowzy818

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG][/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

BACKBUMMPER JUAN TOOK THAT HOP SHIT U BEST BELIVE THAT AND EVERY MO. I COME OUT THERE THAT GREEN CAR IS GETTING SERVED


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

NEVER TO HOP BUT LO'LOW CAR CLUB TIP TO LA A LOT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

MUFASA said:


> So when is the 818 coming to L.A. ?


NEVER TO HOP BUT LO'LOW CAR CLUB TIP TO LA ALOT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

mr.glasshouse said:


> Thanks to everyone that came out, We highly appreciate it homies, A lot of RESPECT to the HOPPERS that came out to put on a show and to BIG FISH and CHINGON MAGAZINE for covering these past two events, Hope to see everyone next month, Thanks from DEDICATION CAR CLUB....


THANKS TO DEDICATION FOR THE INVITE I BE THERE EVERY MO. HAVE FUN YOU GUYS ARE COOL. JUST SO 818 KNOWS START WORKING ON YOUR CARS I BE BACK IN 30 DAYS SO IT A COUNT DOWN 29 DAYS AND A WAKE UP TO GET SERVED


----------



## strictly ricc

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> NEVER TO HOP BUT LO'LOW CAR CLUB TIP TO LA A LOT


west up chucky and low lows? yall sum tru lowridas homie............TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## strictly ricc

peewee said:


> Thanks Doggy for giving us credit....but at the end of the day if it wasn't for homie'z like u then this would only be a dead thread!
> We give this credit back to all the Ryders that came out, from the Valle to L.A we are "ALL THE SAME" & "LOVE" what we do! I GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RYDERS that came out "WE MADE THIS HAPPEN".....All Car Clubs that were there make your presence known here and bump yourselves TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We are setting up for the next time and will keep u posted!:thumbsup:


Strictly Ridin wus @ this cruise...........TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## ESEROB

peewee said:


> At the end that didn't matter.....the point is that every one came out and had a good time!





BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> BACKBUMMPER JUAN TOOK THAT HOP SHIT U BEST BELIVE THAT AND EVERY MO. I COME OUT THERE THAT GREEN CAR IS GETTING SERVED


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> THANKS TO DEDICATION FOR THE INVITE I BE THERE EVERY MO. HAVE FUN YOU GUYS ARE COOL. JUST SO 818 KNOWS START WORKING ON YOUR CARS I BE BACK IN 30 DAYS SO IT A COUNT DOWN 29 DAYS AND A WAKE UP TO GET SERVED


No problem, Much respect to you homie, Thanks for coming.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

74_Slow said:


> that's right homie wii go to get the valley cracking
> 
> Ttmft to everyone who came out


 That's right my boy


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714

da 818 got brang more cars out to hop;;L.A getting tired of just hopping those same sorry cars;;;yea;;;big AL said it


----------



## ESEROB

:guns:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

BUMP


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

ESEROB said:


> :guns:


oh u mean some one on this topic from da 818 wants some;;;;wow;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

DIPN714 said:


> da 818 got brang more cars out to hop;;L.A getting tired of just hopping those same sorry cars;;;yea;;;big AL said it



TRUE BIG AL


----------



## JOEMAN

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> TRUE BIG AL[/QUOTE
> THERE WILL BE MORE CARS NEXT TIME GOD WILLING SO EVER ONE CAN GET A HOP AND BIG AL BRING UR ELCO OUT BULLET WILL BE READY FOR YOU AND JUAN YOU GOT THAT HOP EVERY TIME YOU COME OUT


----------



## peewee

JOEMAN said:


> BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE BIG AL[/QUOTE
> THERE WILL BE MORE CARS NEXT TIME GOD WILLING SO EVER ONE CAN GET A HOP AND BIG AL BRING UR ELCO OUT BULLET WILL BE READY FOR YOU AND JUAN YOU GOT THAT HOP EVERY TIME YOU COME OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait.........:x: B.T.T.T
Click to expand...


----------



## SHY BOY

NEW DATE 3RD SATURDAY OF NEXT MONTH DEC.17TH SO BRING WHAT U SWANG SAME TIME SAME PLACE,BBJUAN THIS 45"S WILL SERVE U UP FOR DA 4TH TIME,JUST CAUSE U GOT ME ONCE DON'T ME SHIT AND I'm STILL GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN!18 days and counting SHYBOY SAID IT!


----------



## peewee

SHY BOY said:


> NEW DATE 3RD SATURDAY OF NEXT MONTH DEC.17TH SO BRING WHAT U SWANG SAME TIME SAME PLACE,BBJUAN THIS 45"S WILL SERVE U UP FOR DA 4TH TIME,JUST CAUSE U GOT ME ONCE DON'T ME SHIT AND I'm STILL GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN!!!



COME 1 COME ALL, this is gonna crack off...."ONE LIFE" will be there!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Gonna be a HOP OFF for the ages, Remember homies lets all do are part in picking up after ourselves, Let's get this cracking...DEDICATION CC will be there.


----------



## DIPN714

JOEMAN said:


> BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE BIG AL[/QUOTE
> THERE WILL BE MORE CARS NEXT TIME GOD WILLING SO EVER ONE CAN GET A HOP AND BIG AL BRING UR ELCO OUT BULLET WILL BE READY FOR YOU AND JUAN YOU GOT THAT HOP EVERY TIME YOU COME OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man u sure u want some of this;;;;;is that what u saying bullet;????????????????????????????????????????????????;;;;;i cant hear you;;;;;;;;;;;;;CAN WE PUT A WAGER ON THIS;;;STARTING FROMM $100.00 BUCK ON UP:wave::guns::guns::nono:
Click to expand...


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;WORKING;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

working it out bullet


----------



## mr.glasshouse

818 HOPPERS, Let's do this, We bringing the Valle together a step at a time, 818 TTT, Fighting for them bragging rights. Valle 818


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## SHY BOY

_EVERYBODY CLEAN UP AFTER UR SELFS SO WE CAN KEEP DA SPOT, DA POPO DIDNT TRIP ON US LAST SATURDAY AT ALL.THIS WAY WE CAN KEEP ON HAVING THIS EVENT EVERY MONTH!! THANX_


----------



## mr.glasshouse

SHY BOY said:


> _EVERYBODY CLEAN UP AFTER UR SELFS SO WE CAN KEEP DA SPOT, DA POPO DIDNT TRIP ON US LAST SATURDAY AT ALL.THIS WAY WE CAN KEEP ON HAVING THIS EVENT EVERY MONTH!! THANX_


:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

SHY BOY said:


> NEW DATE 3RD SATURDAY OF NEXT MONTH DEC.17TH SO BRING WHAT U SWANG SAME TIME SAME PLACE,BBJUAN THIS 45"S WILL SERVE U UP FOR DA 4TH TIME,JUST CAUSE U GOT ME ONCE DON'T ME SHIT AND I'm STILL GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN!18 days and counting SHYBOY SAID IT!


:thumbsup: its going to be cracking...


----------



## Drowzy818

JOEMAN said:


> BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE BIG AL[/QUOTE
> THERE WILL BE MORE CARS NEXT TIME GOD WILLING SO EVER ONE CAN GET A HOP AND BIG AL BRING UR ELCO OUT BULLET WILL BE READY FOR YOU AND JUAN YOU GOT THAT HOP EVERY TIME YOU COME OUT
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:...........
Click to expand...


----------



## Drowzy818

SHY BOY said:


> _EVERYBODY CLEAN UP AFTER UR SELFS SO WE CAN KEEP DA SPOT, DA POPO DIDNT TRIP ON US LAST SATURDAY AT ALL.THIS WAY WE CAN KEEP ON HAVING THIS EVENT EVERY MONTH!! THANX_


 x2...


----------



## peewee

PISTON TO THE NOSE...........................:drama:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Drowzy818

It’s going down again, the battle of the hoppers, same spot in North Hollywood sat Dec 17..Joey from Joeys hydraulics is bringing out a few cars. Bullet from Primeros c.c will be going at it with Big Al from Dip’n with there elco’s, Shyboy will being going at it with Back bumper Juan from hang’em high c.c. more hopper’s to be add it everyone is welcome. Thanks to every one who brought out there hoppers to the last one (Darrell dena4life, Rick strictly riders, Shyboy, Back bumper Juan hang’em high, Jaime Primeros) ect.. and to all the street riders and car clubs who came out we remind you to clean up after your self so we can keep using this spot every month.. Big fish and Chingon the magazine will be in the house once again..


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

TTMFT:machinegun:


----------



## Valleyriders818

North hollywood Cruise Night & hop 
we would greatly appreciate it to see you there
Saturday, December 17, 2011 
7:00pm until 11:00pm
north hollywood ca, 6355 Bellingham Ave, North Hollywood, California
It’s going down again, the battle of the hoppers, same spot in North Hollywood sat Dec 17..Joey from Joeys hydraulics is bringing out a few cars. Bullet from Primeros c.c will be going at it with Big Al from Dip’n with there elco’s, Shyboy will being going at it with Back bumper Juan from hang’em high c.c. more hopper’s to be add it everyone is welcome. Thanks to every one who brought out there hoppers to the last one (Darrell dena4life, Rick strictly riders, Shyboy, Back bumper Juan hang’em high, Jaime Primeros) ect.. and to all the street riders and car clubs who came out we remind you to clean up after your self so we can keep using this spot every month.. Big fish and Chingon the magazine will be in the house once again.. please post this on your walls.​


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:drama:


----------



## Drowzy818

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG][/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## SHY BOY

TTMFT!!


----------



## gordo86

818:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

LoL


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Drowzy818

*what up with a roll call who is rolling to the *:boink:*....*


----------



## Drowzy818

:drama:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*ITS GOING TO BE ANOTHER FUN NIGHT IN THE VALLEY OF DEATH :drama:uffin:*


----------



## Drowzy818

*I HEAR A RUMOR THAT VEGAS IS COMING!!!!WHAT'S UP SD, IE, OC, PHX.....ANYONE COMING..*


----------



## Drowzy818

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


>


:boink::thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *ITS GOING TO BE ANOTHER FUN NIGHT IN THE VALLEY OF DEATH :drama:uffin:*


SUP COOK..THATS RIGHT MY BOY...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

Drowzy818 said:


> SUP COOK..THATS RIGHT MY BOY...


*JUST HERE HOMIE TRYING TO UPLOAD THE PIXS AND VIDEOS FROM THE CRUISE NIGHT AND U HOMIE*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Valleyriders818

North hollywood Cruise Night & hop 
we would greatly appreciate it to see you there
Saturday, December 17, 2011 
7:00pm until 11:00pm
north hollywood ca, 6355 Bellingham Ave, North Hollywood, California
It’s going down again, the battle of the hoppers, same spot in North Hollywood sat Dec 17..Joey from Joeys hydraulics is bringing out a few cars. Bullet from Primeros c.c will be going at it with Big Al from Dip’n with there elco’s, Shyboy will being going at it with Back bumper Juan from hang’em high c.c. more hopper’s to be add it everyone is welcome. Thanks to every one who brought out there hoppers to the last one (Darrell dena4life, Rick strictly riders, Shyboy, Back bumper Juan hang’em high, Jaime Primeros) ect.. and to all the street riders and car clubs who came out we remind you to clean up after your self so we can keep using this spot every month.. Big fish and Chingon the magazine will be in the house once again.. please post this on your walls.


----------



## SHY BOY

15 days and counting :drama:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*AM BUMP FOR MY HOMIESuffin::drama:*


----------



## Drowzy818

ttt.........:nicoderm:


----------



## FERNANDOZ

Valleyriders818 said:


> North hollywood Cruise Night & hop
> we would greatly appreciate it to see you there
> Saturday, December 17, 2011
> 7:00pm until 11:00pm
> north hollywood ca, 6355 Bellingham Ave, North Hollywood, California
> It’s going down again, the battle of the hoppers, same spot in North Hollywood sat Dec 17..Joey from Joeys hydraulics is bringing out a few cars. Bullet from Primeros c.c will be going at it with Big Al from Dip’n with there elco’s, Shyboy will being going at it with Back bumper Juan from hang’em high c.c. more hopper’s to be add it everyone is welcome. Thanks to every one who brought out there hoppers to the last one (Darrell dena4life, Rick strictly riders, Shyboy, Back bumper Juan hang’em high, Jaime Primeros) ect.. and to all the street riders and car clubs who came out we remind you to clean up after your self so we can keep using this spot every month.. Big fish and Chingon the magazine will be in the house once again.. please post this on your walls.


:rimshot:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## SHY BOY

LATE BUMP!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

:guns::guns::burn:


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> working it out bullet


:drama:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BUMP


----------



## Drowzy818

i heard a rumor that caliriders from vgt are coming..i talked to nitelife c c they will be bringing out there new hopper so the 805 is coming..plus el patron..not sure how true that is but thats the word around the block


----------



## mr.glasshouse

It's gonna be a good event, 818 is doing it...


----------



## JOEMAN

LMFAO


----------



## Drowzy818

tell the people whats cracking joey...


----------



## SHY BOY

STTMFT!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

PIXS FROM THE PAST CRUISE NIGHT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

HERE THE VIDEO FROM FATBURGER


----------



## SHY BOY

11 days and counting


----------



## DEJAYICON

805


----------



## SHY BOY

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> HERE THE VIDEO FROM FATBURGER


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*WAZ UP FAM BAM TTMFT FOR ALL THE HOMIES THAT ARE COMING OUTuffin::drama:*


----------



## SHY BOY

10DAYS AND COUNTING :drama:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

BUMP:drama:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> HERE THE VIDEO FROM FATBURGER


I remember this Night! 

Firme Video Cookie


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

SHY BOY said:


> I'm READY BIG DAWGG


U ANIT READY SO GET READY THIS MO I BE BACK TO BREAK U OFF AGAIN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

SHY BOY said:


> 15 days and counting :drama:


AND WHAT U GOING TO DO IN 15 DAYS BUT GET SERVED AGAIN AGAIN & AGAIN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

JOEMAN said:


> BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE BIG AL[/QUOTE
> THERE WILL BE MORE CARS NEXT TIME GOD WILLING SO EVER ONE CAN GET A HOP AND BIG AL BRING UR ELCO OUT BULLET WILL BE READY FOR YOU AND JUAN YOU GOT THAT HOP EVERY TIME YOU COME OUT
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE SO THANKS IM SURE I MADE U ALOT OF MONEY THIS MO.
Click to expand...


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

SHY BOY said:


> NEW DATE 3RD SATURDAY OF NEXT MONTH DEC.17TH SO BRING WHAT U SWANG SAME TIME SAME PLACE,BBJUAN THIS 45"S WILL SERVE U UP FOR DA 4TH TIME,JUST CAUSE U GOT ME ONCE DON'T ME SHIT AND I'm STILL GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN!18 days and counting SHYBOY SAID IT!


HOW IS 45 GOING TO BEAT 70 TAKE U A NIGHT MATH CLASS AND U DAM WELL NO WHO SAID IT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

Drowzy818 said:


> :thumbsup: its going to be cracking...


U GUYS SAID THAT LAST TIME WE GOT TO BEG YOU GUYS TO HOP LA GET IT CRACKING NOT 818 HOMIE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

gordo86 said:


> 818:thumbsup:



323:h5:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

Drowzy818 said:


> :boink::thumbsup:


U GUYS KILL ME I BROKE THAT CAR OFF AND U ***** POSTING VIDEO LIKE HE DID SOMETHING WHAT A JOKE U GUYS ARE LOL


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

SHY BOY said:


> 10DAYS AND COUNTING :drama:


NOW U WANT TO DO A COUNT DOWN ME AND U CAN TOMORROW CLOWN I STAY READY DON'T NEED 10 DAYS HOMIE REACH OUT IF U WANT SOME


----------



## SHY BOY

Homie if u noe math u would noe how to count 3 is more than 1,yeah u got me last time and ill give u that, so get ur math straight!!!!!da videos speak for them selfs!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

SHY BOY said:


> Homie if u noe math u would noe how to count 3 is more than 1,yeah u got me last time and ill give u that, so get ur math straight!!!!!da videos speak for them selfs!!


West up Shyboy, I can count :roflmao: holding it down for the 818 and in the HOP game , TTMFT for the HOP:thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES

LA 213~ ON TOP OF THIS HOP GAME.... YOU GUYS ARE CHIPPING OUT THERE IN THE VALLEY....


----------



## mr.glasshouse

818 ttt


----------



## Drowzy818

ALTERED ONES said:


> LA 213~ ON TOP OF THIS HOP GAME.... YOU GUYS ARE CHIPPING OUT THERE IN THE VALLEY....


 HAVE NOT EVEN SEEN ALTERED ONE EVER OUT HERE OR HOPING ANY CARS HOMIE...ONLY TIME I EVER SEEN YOU GUYS HOP WAS AGAINST SNOOP FROM THE COUNCIL AND HOMEBOY DID NOT EVEN HIT HIS OWN SWITCH SO IT IS WHAT IT IS...I DON'T AREA CODE BANG IM FROM THE 818 BUT GOT MAD HOMIES AND CLUB MEMBERS FROM LA..SO LET THE CAR'S SPEAK FOR THEM SELFS..


----------



## Drowzy818

SHY BOY said:


> Homie if u noe math u would noe how to count 3 is more than 1,yeah u got me last time and ill give u that, so get ur math straight!!!!!da videos speak for them selfs!!


 DO YOUR THING HOMIE A STREET CAR GOING AT IT WITH A RAD...MUST PEOPLE WOULD NOT STEP UP BUT YOU DID SO FUCK HATERS PUT ON A GOOD SHOW AND IT IS WHAT IT IS...NO DISRESPECT JUAN BUT YOU ALWAYS BREAK ON SHYBOY ALL HE DOES IS BURN MOTORS SO IDK VIDEOS DONT LIE..


----------



## Drowzy818

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> West up Shyboy, I can count :roflmao: holding it down for the 818 and in the HOP game , TTMFT for the HOP:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*818 TTT*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

ALTERED ONES said:


> LA 213~ ON TOP OF THIS HOP GAME.... YOU GUYS ARE CHIPPING OUT THERE IN THE VALLEY....


THANKS U HOMIE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

SHY BOY said:


> Homie if u noe math u would noe how to count 3 is more than 1,yeah u got me last time and ill give u that, so get ur math straight!!!!!da videos speak for them selfs!!


SHY BOY EXPLAIN TO ME HOW 45 IS MORE THAN 70 MATH HOMEWORK FOR U


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

Drowzy818 said:


> DO YOUR THING HOMIE A STREET CAR GOING AT IT WITH A RAD...MUST PEOPLE WOULD NOT STEP UP BUT YOU DID SO FUCK HATERS PUT ON A GOOD SHOW AND IT IS WHAT IT IS...NO DISRESPECT JUAN BUT YOU ALWAYS BREAK ON SHYBOY ALL HE DOES IS BURN MOTORS SO IDK VIDEOS DONT LIE..


CHECK THIS OUT HOME MY CAR ANIT NO FUCKING RAD I GOT SHOCK AND MY SHIT DRIVE SO U GOT ME FUCK UP ON THAT RAD SHIT HOMIE IF U COME TO MORE SHOW U SEE THAT


----------



## Valleyriders818

Check it out there is a low pro spot in North Hollywood with a huge parking lot where you can hop and drop trailers which nobody trips…it’s on victory bl and Bellingham ave right next to the regency theaters and right off the 170 fwy which is closer to the L.A homies coming down..this is where most off us are going to post up because tacos mexico is to small and fatburger is tripping. If you need to map quest here is the address 6355 Bellingham Ave, North Hollywood


----------



## Drowzy818

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> CHECK THIS OUT HOME MY CAR ANIT NO FUCKING RAD I GOT SHOCK AND MY SHIT DRIVE SO U GOT ME FUCK UP ON THAT RAD SHIT HOMIE IF U COME TO MORE SHOW U SEE THAT


 :drama: IT IS WHAT IT IS...I SEEN YOU AT KOOLAID I KNOW YOUR SHIT HITS BUT YOU DON'T WIN THEM ALL BUT THIS TIME THERE WILL BE WAY MORE HOPPERS PLUS OTHER CITY'S SO FUCK IT LETS PUT ON A GOOD SHOW..


----------



## Drowzy818

VALLEY LIFE, LOLOWS, ONE LIFE, THE COUNCIL,CITY WIDE, PRIMEROS, NITE LIFE, KRAZY STYLEZ, LA STYLES, NEU EXPOSURE, MAJESTICS, GOOD TIMES, DEDICATION,STRICTLY FAMILY, MILLENIUM, HANG'EM HIGH, CITY 2 CITY, STRICTLY RIDERS, ROLLERS ONLY, CAFÉ, WESTSIDE, WESTBOUND, LA TIMES, CALIRIDERS,…TO NAME A FEW CLUBS COMING OUT..CHINGON THE MAGAZINE, BIG FISH, WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.. ROLL CALL ... 

SHOPS COMING OUT JOEY'S, ONE WAY, KEEPIN IT 100, ECT,,


----------



## peewee

Drowzy818 said:


> VALLEY LIFE, LOLOWS, ONE LIFE, THE COUNCIL,CITY WIDE, PRIMEROS, NITE LIFE, KRAZY STYLEZ, LA STYLES, NEU EXPOSURE, MAJESTICS, GOOD TIMES, DEDICATION,STRICTLY FAMILY, MILLENIUM, HANG'EM HIGH, CITY 2 CITY, STRICTLY RIDERS, ROLLERS ONLY, CAFÉ, WESTSIDE, WESTBOUND, LA TIMES, CALIRIDERS,…TO NAME A FEW CLUBS COMING OUT..CHINGON THE MAGAZINE, BIG FISH, WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.. ROLL CALL ...
> 
> SHOPS COMING OUT JOEY'S, ONE WAY, KEEPIN IT 100, ECT,,


I will bring the popcorn:drama:and my 3D glasses!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## SHY BOY

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> SHY BOY EXPLAIN TO ME HOW 45 IS MORE THAN 70 MATH HOMEWORK FOR U


:drama:


----------



## SHY BOY

8 DAYS AND COUNTING LEAVE UR EXCUSES AT HOME AND BRING WHAT U SWANG!!


----------



## Drowzy818

peewee said:


> I will bring the popcorn:drama:and my 3D glasses!


:drama::boink:


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## ESEROB

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

Drowzy818 said:


> VALLEY LIFE, LOLOWS, ONE LIFE, THE COUNCIL,CITY WIDE, PRIMEROS, NITE LIFE, KRAZY STYLEZ, LA STYLES, NEU EXPOSURE, MAJESTICS, GOOD TIMES, DEDICATION,STRICTLY FAMILY, MILLENIUM, HANG'EM HIGH, CITY 2 CITY, STRICTLY RIDERS, ROLLERS ONLY, CAFÉ, WESTSIDE, WESTBOUND, LA TIMES, CALIRIDERS,…TO NAME A FEW CLUBS COMING OUT..CHINGON THE MAGAZINE, BIG FISH, WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.. ROLL CALL ...BIG AL GONA B BUSTING SOME ;;U NO WHAT;;;;DA 714 WILL BE IN DA HOUSE;;BRING IT''''
> 
> SHOPS COMING OUT JOEY'S, ONE WAY, KEEPIN IT 100, ECT,,
> :drama:
> 
> :h5:
> :wave:


CUM ON WITH IT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

Drowzy818 said:


> VALLEY LIFE, LOLOWS, ONE LIFE, THE COUNCIL,CITY WIDE, PRIMEROS, NITE LIFE, KRAZY STYLEZ, LA STYLES, NEU EXPOSURE, MAJESTICS, GOOD TIMES, DEDICATION,STRICTLY FAMILY, MILLENIUM, HANG'EM HIGH, CITY 2 CITY, STRICTLY RIDERS, ROLLERS ONLY, CAFÉ, WESTSIDE, WESTBOUND, LA TIMES, CALIRIDERS,…TO NAME A FEW CLUBS COMING OUT..CHINGON THE MAGAZINE, BIG FISH, WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.. ROLL CALL ...
> 
> SHOPS COMING OUT JOEY'S, ONE WAY, KEEPIN IT 100, ECT,,


*CHINGA TU MADRE C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE:drama::guns:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *CHINGA TU MADRE C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE:drama::guns:*


:rofl:


----------



## Valleyriders818

to all the homies I finally got my video camera and I will be out there with some video action for the Hop I will see yall out there
Reppin for Dedication 818 but videos are going to be called 818 Heavy hitters lets get it crackin

attention to All Car clubs
North Hollywood Cruise night & hop
6355 bellingham ave 
North hollywood Ca,
7pm-11:30m 
next to to the Regency theaters
here are the pics from our past event check me out


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Valleyriders818 said:


> to all the homies I finally got my video camera and I will be out there with some video action for the Hop I will see yall out there
> Reppin for Dedication 818 but videos are going to be called 818 Heavy hitters lets get it crackin
> 
> attention to All Car clubs
> North Hollywood Cruise night & hop
> 6355 bellingham ave
> North hollywood Ca,
> 7pm-11:30m
> next to to the Regency theaters
> here are the pics from our past event check me out
> View attachment 406102
> View attachment 406107
> View attachment 406109
> View attachment 406111
> View attachment 406110
> View attachment 406108
> View attachment 406103
> View attachment 406104
> View attachment 406105
> View attachment 406106


Ttt


----------



## SHY BOY

BUMP 6 days and counting


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## gordo86

ttt gana be good


----------



## peewee

Just want to remind everyone that is coming......"NOT" TO PARK in the REGENCY theaters parking lot.:nono:

We will occupy the parking lot next to it the one used from the last time, and there will be trash cans set up for trash!

All Car Clubs and solo ryders....Let's keep this spot clean!:h5:


----------



## allbluedup

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> CHECK THIS OUT HOME MY CAR ANIT NO FUCKING RAD I GOT SHOCK AND MY SHIT DRIVE SO U GOT ME FUCK UP ON THAT RAD SHIT HOMIE IF U COME TO MORE SHOW U SEE THAT


 damm Juan last time I check Ur ride was no radical homie I seen u on the freeway driving that shit but I guess new butties really don't know the game homie do Ur thing homie and shy is doing his thing u know cheerleaders gotta put their two cents into everthing homie see u guys saterday god willing homie :nicoderm:


----------



## Drowzy818

allbluedup said:


> damm Juan last time I check Ur ride was no radical homie I seen u on the freeway driving that shit but I guess new butties really don't know the game homie do Ur thing homie and shy is doing his thing u know cheerleaders gotta put their two cents into everthing homie see u guys saterday god willing homie :nicoderm:


L.M.B:guns:


----------



## Afterlife

When?? This Saturday??


----------



## SHY BOY

peewee said:


> Just want to remind everyone that is coming......"NOT" TO PARK in the REGENCY theaters parking lot.:nono:
> 
> We will occupy the parking lot next to it the one used from the last time, and there will be trash cans set up for trash!
> 
> All Car Clubs and solo ryders....Let's keep this spot clean!:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY

5 days and Counting.... :drama:


----------



## SHY BOY

Afterlife said:


> When?? This Saturday??


YEAH HOMIE


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## UltimatE Regal

TTT


----------



## Drowzy818

peewee said:


> Just want to remind everyone that is coming......"NOT" TO PARK in the REGENCY theaters parking lot.:nono:
> 
> We will occupy the parking lot next to it the one used from the last time, and there will be trash cans set up for trash!
> 
> All Car Clubs and solo ryders....Let's keep this spot clean!:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## allbluedup

:


Drowzy818 said:


> L.M.B:guns:


:shocked::drama::drama:


----------



## DIPN714

:guns::guns::burn:


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## Junior LOC

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *CHINGA TU MADRE C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE:drama::guns:*


BWAHAHAHAHA!!!

Thats right My Boy!!


----------



## Junior LOC

allbluedup said:


> damm Juan last time I check Ur ride was no radical homie I seen u on the freeway driving that shit but I guess new butties really don't know the game homie do Ur thing homie and shy is doing his thing u know cheerleaders gotta put their two cents into everthing homie see u guys saterday god willing homie :nicoderm:


Get off Juan's Nutz Loco! 

You sound like a Cheerleader yourself Foo!!

*.: All Blue'd Up *for the *818 SouthSide :.*


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently *3 users *browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

Junior LOC
Anonymous
Why you gotta hide your Face?? Take off the invisible mode


----------



## 74_Slow

let's get the 818 cracking
saturday 17 TTMFT


DEDICATION stays on the boulevard
van nuys cruise night tomorrow the 14


----------



## peewee

Junior LOC said:


> There are currently *3 users *browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)
> 
> Junior LOC
> Anonymous
> Why you gotta hide your Face?? Take off the invisible mode



Here u go doggy HAHHAHAA.....:barf::burn:........TO THE TOP & I AM:inout:


----------



## allbluedup

Junior LOC said:


> Get off Juan's Nutz Loco!
> 
> You sound like a Cheerleader yourself Foo!!
> 
> *.: All Blue'd Up *for the *818 SouthSide :.*[/QUOTE:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofln his nuts
> U got me fucked up homie do Ur homework first homeboy then speak and as for cheerleader never homie I build cars all day homeboy and iv repd the 818 for years and been in this game a long time its not my fualt muthafuckas can't tell the diffrence between a street car and a radical
> :drama::drama::nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA

:drama:


----------



## Drowzy818

:boink::drama:...ttt


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:drama:


----------



## SHY BOY

3 days and counting :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

I seen a few pics of L.A. cars that have hopped, any pics of the 818 cars ????


----------



## 74_Slow

Ttmft

van nuys cruise night 2 nite
DEDICATION


----------



## FERNANDOZ

MUFASA said:


> :drama:


Are you going to this one?


----------



## Junior LOC

allbluedup said:


> Junior LOC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get off Juan's Nutz Loco!
> 
> You sound like a Cheerleader yourself Foo!!
> 
> *.: All Blue'd Up *for the *818 SouthSide :.*[/QUOTE:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofln his nuts
> U got me fucked up homie do Ur homework first homeboy then speak and as for cheerleader never homie I build cars all day homeboy and iv repd the 818 for years and been in this game a long time its not my fualt muthafuckas can't tell the diffrence between a street car and a radical
> :drama::drama::nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> *LMAO!!
> *
> We both made our points and it is what it is.... *TTMFT for the 818*
Click to expand...


----------



## MUFASA

FERNANDOZ said:


> Are you going to this one?


IM THINKING ABOUT IT BUT I DONT THINK THE 818 IS READY FOR A REAL STREET CAR, NO WEIGHT, NO CHAINS, LAY N PLAY CAR W BATTS ON THE SIDE AND NOT ACROSS THE BACK....


----------



## allbluedup

::


Junior LOC said:


> allbluedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LMAO!!
> *
> We both made our points and it is what it is.... *TTMFT for the 818*
> 
> 
> 
> :uh::ugh:if u say so homeboy
Click to expand...


----------



## MUFASA

allbluedup said:


> ::[QUOTE
> 
> :uh::ugh:if u say so homeboy


Lmao, sup doggie......long time no talk...


----------



## allbluedup

MUFASA said:


> Lmao, sup doggie......long time no talk...[/QUOTE
> 
> Wut up doggie how u been . Tell me about it I really don't come on here that much homie just been working rite now


----------



## Drowzy818

MUFASA said:


> IM THINKING ABOUT IT BUT I DONT THINK THE 818 IS READY FOR A REAL STREET CAR, NO WEIGHT, NO CHAINS, LAY N PLAY CAR W BATTS ON THE SIDE AND NOT ACROSS THE BACK....


:loco:


----------



## Drowzy818

TO ALL THIS 818 VS 213 BS JUST TO LETS YOU KNOW...SD,PHX,VGT,AND THE 805 ARE SHOWING UP SO IT NOT A AREA CODE THING JUST BRING WHAT YOU SWANG AND GET READY FOR A GOOD NIGHT...


----------



## MUFASA

Drowzy818 said:


> :loco:


DOES THAT MEAN U DO HAVE SOMETHING FOR ME :scrutinize:


----------



## allbluedup

MUFASA said:


> DOES THAT MEAN U DO HAVE SOMETHING FOR ME :scrutinize:


I THINK THEY GOT A BLUE CUTTY DOGGIE :dunno:HAHAHA


----------



## MUFASA

allbluedup said:


> I THINK THEY GOT A BLUE CUTTY DOGGIE :dunno:HAHAHA


Imma try n make it n c wassup....u be out there ?


----------



## allbluedup

MUFASA said:


> Imma try n make it n c wassup....u be out there ?


I'M GONNA TRY MOST LIKLY YEAH


----------



## mr.glasshouse

allbluedup said:


> I'M GONNA TRY MOST LIKLY YEAH


That's right, See out there MARIO...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

MUFASA said:


> DOES THAT MEAN U DO HAVE SOMETHING FOR ME :scrutinize:


JUST COME ON DOWN HOMIE AND HAVE SOME FUN LIKE U DID @ THE VIEDO SHOOT FOR JENNI RIVERA uffin::drama:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT @ THE CRUISE NIGHT AND HAVE FUN CAUSE THATS WHAT WE LIKE TO DO CHECK OUT THE HOP KICK IT WITH THE HOMIE AND MEET NEW HOMIES AND CHECK OUT ALL THE RIDES THAT COME OUT ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE ALL AREA CODES OUT FOR A NIGHT AND SHOWING THAT LOWRIDER LOVE TTMFT FOR ALL THE HOMIES PUTTING IN WORK AND TO ALL THE HOMIES LETTING EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT THE CRUISE NIGHT SEE U ALL IN TWO DAYS :drama:uffin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT @ THE CRUISE NIGHT AND HAVE FUN CAUSE THATS WHAT WE LIKE TO DO CHECK OUT THE HOP KICK IT WITH THE HOMIE AND MEET NEW HOMIES AND CHECK OUT ALL THE RIDES THAT COME OUT ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE ALL AREA CODES OUT FOR A NIGHT AND SHOWING THAT LOWRIDER LOVE TTMFT FOR ALL THE HOMIES PUTTING IN WORK AND TO ALL THE HOMIES LETTING EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT THE CRUISE NIGHT SEE U ALL IN TWO DAYS :drama:uffin:


X818


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## DIPN714

Drowzy818 said:


> TO ALL THIS 818 VS 213 BS JUST TO LETS YOU KNOW...SD,PHX,VGT,AND THE 805 ARE SHOWING UP SO IT NOT A AREA CODE THING JUST BRING WHAT YOU SWANG AND GET READY FOR A GOOD NIGHT...


GOT DA 714;; OFF DA HOOK FOO


----------



## 74_Slow

saturdays gonna be cracking homie can't wait hope to see all the Lowriders out there

if your not there you'll hear about it
but you don't wanna hear about it you wanna be about it
so bring out your lowrider and let's have a good time


DEDICATION TTMFT


----------



## MUFASA

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> JUST COME ON DOWN HOMIE AND HAVE SOME FUN LIKE U DID @ THE VIEDO SHOOT FOR JENNI RIVERA uffin::drama:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

allbluedup said:


> Junior LOC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get off Juan's Nutz Loco!
> 
> You sound like a Cheerleader yourself Foo!!
> 
> *.: All Blue'd Up *for the *818 SouthSide :.*[/QUOTE:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofln his nuts
> U got me fucked up homie do Ur homework first homeboy then speak and as for cheerleader never homie I build cars all day homeboy and iv repd the 818 for years and been in this game a long time its not my fualt muthafuckas can't tell the diffrence between a street car and a radical
> :drama::drama::nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> BRING YOUUR CAR TO SO I CAN CHIP U OFF
Click to expand...


----------



## SHY BOY

:drama:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

SHY BOY said:


> :drama:


1 DAY AND AND A WAKE UP HOPE U READY I JUST CHANGE MY NAME TO THE KING OF 818 U LIKE IT:thumbsup:


----------



## allbluedup

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> allbluedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRING YOUUR CAR TO SO I CAN CHIP U OFF
> 
> 
> 
> Who u talking to homie
Click to expand...


----------



## peewee

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> allbluedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRING YOUUR CAR TO SO I CAN CHIP U OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allbluedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who u talking to homie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shocked::run::drama:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## peewee

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT @ THE CRUISE NIGHT AND HAVE FUN CAUSE THATS WHAT WE LIKE TO DO CHECK OUT THE HOP KICK IT WITH THE HOMIE AND MEET NEW HOMIES AND CHECK OUT ALL THE RIDES THAT COME OUT ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE ALL AREA CODES OUT FOR A NIGHT AND SHOWING THAT LOWRIDER LOVE TTMFT FOR ALL THE HOMIES PUTTING IN WORK AND TO ALL THE HOMIES LETTING EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT THE CRUISE NIGHT SEE U ALL IN TWO DAYS :drama:uffin:


:h5:Well said HOMIE! See u there...........:x:


----------



## allbluedup

peewee said:


> BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allbluedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked::run::drama:
> 
> 
> 
> R u bringing Ur car
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

peewee said:


> :h5:Well said HOMIE! See u there...........:x:


WAZ UP PEEWEE HOW U DOING HOMIE U READY FOR ANOTHER GOOD CRUISE NIGHT HOMIE :h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

MUFASA said:


>


:h5:


----------



## Drowzy818

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> 1 DAY AND AND A WAKE UP HOPE U READY I JUST CHANGE MY NAME TO THE KING OF 818 U LIKE IT:thumbsup:


:loco:


----------



## Drowzy818

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT @ THE CRUISE NIGHT AND HAVE FUN CAUSE THATS WHAT WE LIKE TO DO CHECK OUT THE HOP KICK IT WITH THE HOMIE AND MEET NEW HOMIES AND CHECK OUT ALL THE RIDES THAT COME OUT ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE ALL AREA CODES OUT FOR A NIGHT AND SHOWING THAT LOWRIDER LOVE TTMFT FOR ALL THE HOMIES PUTTING IN WORK AND TO ALL THE HOMIES LETTING EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT THE CRUISE NIGHT SEE U ALL IN TWO DAYS :drama:uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> 1 DAY AND AND A WAKE UP HOPE U READY I JUST CHANGE MY NAME TO THE KING OF 818 U LIKE IT:thumbsup:


SHYBOY PLEASE BREAK THIS FOOL OFF AGAIN...


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:drama:


----------



## SHY BOY

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> 1 DAY AND AND A WAKE UP HOPE U READY I JUST CHANGE MY NAME TO THE KING OF 818 U LIKE IT:thumbsup:


:roflmao: UR SO FANNY 1 WIN AND ALL OF A SUDDEN U THINK UR DAA KING? BRING UR SHIT SEE U TOMORROW :buttkick:


----------



## SHY BOY

Drowzy818 said:


> SHYBOY PLEASE BREAK THIS FOOL OFF AGAIN...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Afterlife

ttt
t
t


----------



## CROWDS91

MUFASA said:


> IM THINKING ABOUT IT BUT I DONT THINK THE 818 IS READY FOR A REAL STREET CAR, NO WEIGHT, NO CHAINS, LAY N PLAY CAR W BATTS ON THE SIDE AND NOT ACROSS THE BACK....


now thats a real street car putting in work with only 6 batts i tried to play on that level very hard to do:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

CROWDS91 said:


> now thats a real street car putting in work with only 6 batts i tried to play on that level very hard to do:thumbsup:


 so you guys coming down with that white towncar...????????


----------



## CROWDS91

Drowzy818 said:


> so you guys coming down with that white towncar...????????


nope my cars getting tore appart for paint and leafing


----------



## Drowzy818

CROWDS91 said:


> nope my cars getting tore appart for paint and leafing


:thumbsup: NEXT MONTH


----------



## Drowzy818

*UPDATE CRUCEROS C.C IS COMING DOWN FROM THE 805 WITH EL PATRON WHATS UP NITE LIFE YOU GUYS COMING????...818,213,323,310,619,661,909,714,8**05,760,702 ALL COMING DOWN..1 DAY AND COUNTING..*


----------



## 74_Slow

Drowzy818 said:


> *UPDATE CRUCEROS C.C IS COMING DOWN FROM THE 805 WITH EL PATRON WHATS UP NITE LIFE YOU GUYS COMING????...818,213,323,310,661,909,714,8**05,760,702 ALL COMING DOWN..1 DAY AND COUNTING..*


 that's what's up Lowriders puttin it down from all over the place


----------



## 74_Slow

saturday TTMFT


----------



## Drowzy818

*SOME OF THE HOPPERS SHOWING UP THIS SAT....*







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 74_Slow

1 Love Lowrider Love

TTMFT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

Drowzy818 said:


> SHYBOY PLEASE BREAK THIS FOOL OFF AGAIN...


SHYBOY ANIT NEVER BROKE ME OFF CLOWN 45 DONT BEAT 70 TAKE A MATH CLASS AND WHEN MY CAR DID'T WORK HE CA HAVE THAT WIN DROWZY I WANT TO HOPE U SO MAKE SURE U HAVE YOUR CAR OUT TOMORROW AND DONT CRY ABOUT IT ANIT SHIT IN THE VALLEY CAN BEAT ME IM STREET AND READY IM OUT AKA MR. 818


----------



## DIPN714

my advise to u bullet is too stay home;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;NO MORE PASSES:guns::guns::burn:


----------



## Drowzy818

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> SHYBOY ANIT NEVER BROKE ME OFF CLOWN 45 DONT BEAT 70 TAKE A MATH CLASS AND WHEN MY CAR DID'T WORK HE CA HAVE THAT WIN DROWZY I WANT TO HOPE U SO MAKE SURE U HAVE YOUR CAR OUT TOMORROW AND DONT CRY ABOUT IT ANIT SHIT IN THE VALLEY CAN BEAT ME IM STREET AND READY IM OUT AKA MR. 818


ALL I GOT FOR YOU IS A WHEEL CHAIR THAT IM ROLLING IN HOMIE IF YOU WANT TO HOP THAT LETS DO IT..LOL...YOU CAN GO AT IT WITH MY HOMIE SHYBOY..I'M JUST BACKING UP A HOMIE AND WHERE IM FROM THE 818..


----------



## Drowzy818

DIPN714 said:


> my advise to u bullet is too stay home;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;NO MORE PASSES:guns::guns::burn:


:wow::drama:


----------



## Drowzy818

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> SHYBOY ANIT NEVER BROKE ME OFF CLOWN 45 DONT BEAT 70 TAKE A MATH CLASS AND WHEN MY CAR DID'T WORK HE CA HAVE THAT WIN DROWZY I WANT TO HOPE U SO MAKE SURE U HAVE YOUR CAR OUT TOMORROW AND DONT CRY ABOUT IT ANIT SHIT IN THE VALLEY CAN BEAT ME IM STREET AND READY IM OUT AKA MR. 818


OH BY THE WAY :finger:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

Drowzy818 said:


> *SOME OF THE HOPPERS SHOWING UP THIS SAT....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]


:thumbsup::drama::h5:


----------



## 74_Slow

dam there's gonna be a good show can't wait


DEDICATION


----------



## DIPN714

:run:


----------



## peewee

4_PLAY! said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


What up doggy......:naughty:


----------



## TONY M

MANIACOS WILL BE THERE. " MANIACOS AL 100-OVER ONE BILLION SERVED"


----------



## TONY M

MANIACOS AL 100 WILL B THERE


----------



## allbluedup

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> SHYBOY ANIT NEVER BROKE ME OFF CLOWN 45 DONT BEAT 70 TAKE A MATH CLASS AND WHEN MY CAR DID'T WORK HE CA HAVE THAT WIN DROWZY I WANT TO HOPE U SO MAKE SURE U HAVE YOUR CAR OUT TOMORROW AND DONT CRY ABOUT IT ANIT SHIT IN THE VALLEY CAN BEAT ME IM STREET AND READY IM OUT AKA MR. 818


:wow:


----------



## TONY M

MANIACOS AL 100 OVER A BILLION SERVED


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*ITS GOING TO BE A FUN NIGHT IN THE VALLE TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES WHO BE PUTTING IN WORK FOR ALL AREA CODES MUCH RESPECT TO YOU ALL AND ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ARE MAKING THIS A FUN NIGHT :thumbsup::drama:uffin:*


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

THIS WILL BE A GREAT NIGHT TO FORGET 818 TTMFT


----------



## SHY BOY

STTMFT!!!


----------



## Valleyriders818

ALL CAR CLUBS MAKE SURE TO BUNDLE UP TONIGHT WILL BE IN THE 50'S LETS MAKE THIS NIGHT CRACKIN TONIGHT BUT EVERYONE COME BUNDLED UP & MAKE SURE EVERYONE IS WARM 

LIL EDDIE
REPPIN FOR DEDICATION 818


----------



## MUFASA

Rain or shine ?? Cuz its raining at my pad.....


----------



## peewee

MUFASA said:


> Rain or shine ?? Cuz its raining at my pad.....


Yes...it's going down rain or shine 
It looks very cloudy but hopefuly it clears up!


----------



## MUFASA

peewee said:


> Yes...it's going down rain or shine
> It looks very cloudy but hopefuly it clears up!


 MANIACOS will be there


----------



## 4_PLAY!

peewee said:


> What up doggy......:naughty:


.....Ready..... :wave:.....


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

MUFASA said:


> MANIACOS will be there


*GOING TO BE ANOTHER GOOD NIGHT HOMIE SEE U OUT HERE LATERuffin:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD NIGHT JUST A FEW MORE HRS TO SHOW TIME HOMIES EVERYONE DRIVE SAFE COMING DOWN TO CRUISE NIGHT AND GOING BACK HOME:drama:uffin:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

peewee said:


> Yes...it's going down rain or shine
> It looks very cloudy but hopefuly it clears up!


*WAZ UP MY BOY U RADY FOR ANOTHER GOOD NIGHT IN THE VALLE :drama:uffin:*


----------



## peewee

MUFASA said:


> MANIACOS will be there


See u and Maniacos there


----------



## peewee

4_PLAY! said:


> .....Ready..... :wave:.....


Yeah....see u in a bit doggy


----------



## peewee

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *WAZ UP MY BOY U RADY FOR ANOTHER GOOD NIGHT IN THE VALLE :drama:uffin:*


I am running around like crazy:run:
Yeah it is almost time:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## SHY BOY

SHOWTIME!!


----------



## crystalblue

This stil going down it's raaining???


----------



## SHY BOY

RAIN OR SHINE ITS STILL GONNA GO DOWN!!


----------



## peewee

crystalblue said:


> This stil going down it's raaining???


ONE LIFE C.C is still rolling out:thumbsup:


----------



## crystalblue

Thanks man


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

yall shure?:dunno:


----------



## Drowzy818

crystalblue said:


> This stil going down it's raaining???


rain will be gone by 7pm don't trip..


----------



## Valleyriders818

yo I hope its still crackin it is now raining whatz crackin any one still rollin holla back


----------



## SHY BOY

We still gonna be out there rain aint gonna hold us back!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*WAZ UP HOMIES SEE U ALL IN A LIL HAVE A SAFE DRIVE COMING DOWN HOMIES :thumbsup::drama:
66 CHEVY VALLEEROS 
mr.glasshouse+ 
sees13805 
SHY BOY+ 
RF LIFE 
*


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

damm homie its poring in thee 8181 rite now!

whts good?????


:loco:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Rain is suppose to stop by 630....


----------



## Valleyriders818

still poppin still crackin rain or shine homie Im still Rollin lets get it poppin we doin it in the 818 tonight


----------



## mr.glasshouse

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *WAZ UP HOMIES SEE U ALL IN A LIL HAVE A SAFE DRIVE COMING DOWN HOMIES :thumbsup::drama:
> 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS
> mr.glasshouse+
> sees13805
> SHY BOY+
> RF LIFE
> *


See you later carnal...


----------



## peewee

I asked the "GODS" for a lil rain due to all the oil that is going to happen for the hop:roflmao:


----------



## Valleyriders818

REPPIN FOR DEDICATION CC 818 WE PUT IT DOWN RAIN OR SHINE WUT UP TO THE BIGG HOMIE MARTIN FROM DEDICATION CC 818 WUT UP HOMIE YO RAIN OR SHINE HOMIE ITS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF.


----------



## Valleyriders818

BIGG UPS & MUCH LOVE TO THE HOMIE PEWEE FOR ALWAYS PUTTING IN WORK FOR THE 818 VALLEY YO I WILL BE OUT THERE WIT SOME VIDEO FOOTAGE 2 CAMERAS ON DECK READY TO ROLL LETS SHOW HOW THE 818 DOES IT


----------



## peewee

Valleyriders818 said:


> BIGG UPS & MUCH LOVE TO THE HOMIE PEWEE FOR ALWAYS PUTTING IN WORK FOR THE 818 VALLEY YO I WILL BE OUT THERE WIT SOME VIDEO FOOTAGE 2 CAMERAS ON DECK READY TO ROLL LETS SHOW HOW THE 818 DOES IT


Thanx Homie:thumbsup: I put it down for the 213 because that is my city but my homies are from the 818. So big UPS to 213 & 818

See u out there FO SHO!:wave:


----------



## peewee

Rain has stopped hahhaha:naughty:


----------



## ChevySSJunky

Pinche rain, I washed my shit today ! Fuck-et ..... I guess it's still ON like Donkey-Kong witha hot thong on rrrRRRRRRRAAHHHHH. I should have been a rapper instead of a Lowrider Ha............................................ prob not !


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

Ryder's showin up. Lookin good so far


----------



## peewee

We heading out now......:yes:


----------



## maniacos ls elco

:machinegun:MANIACOS KICK N IT_ :guns:_


----------



## maniacos ls elco

<IMG id=vbattach_408863 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=408863&stc=1" attachmentid="408863"><IMG id=vbattach_408864 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=408864&stc=1" attachmentid="408864"> <IMG class=inlineimg title=:machinegun: border=0 alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/machinegun.gif" smilieid="18"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: impact"><SPAN style="COLOR: #0000ff"><FONT size=7>MANIACOS    KICK N IT</FONT></SPAN></SPAN></U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: impact"><SPAN style="COLOR: #0000ff"><FONT size=7><EM>    <IMG class=inlineimg title=:guns: border=0 alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/guns.gif" smilieid="27"></EM></FONT></SPAN></SPAN>


----------



## maniacos ls elco

:fool2: THANKS JR.


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

posted @ c j's .... Sht was live...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

TTT


----------



## MUFASA

maniacos ls elco said:


> View attachment 408863
> View attachment 408864
> :machinegun:MANIACOS KICK N IT_ :guns:_


Lmao


----------



## SHY BOY

JUST WANNA SAY GRACIAS TO EVERYBODY CAME OUT!!! IT WAS A FIRME NOCHE


----------



## DREAM ON

*CHECK OUT MY VIDEO CLIP FROM YESTERDAY HOP OFF.....*


----------



## Afterlife

Good crowd :thumbsup:


----------



## peewee

SHY BOY said:


> JUST WANNA SAY GRACIAS TO EVERYBODY CAME OUT!!! IT WAS A FIRME NOCHE


Yes.....Thanx CONNECTED C.C, MANIACOS C.C, CRUCEROS C.C, PRIMEROS C.C, LO LOWS C.C, CITY KINGS C.C, CITY 2 CITY C.C, HANG EM HIGH C.C, NITE LIFE C.C & DEDICATION C.C if I forgot to mention someone let me know so I can correct this....


----------



## Valleyriders818




----------



## 4_PLAY!

peewee said:


> Yes.....Thanx CONNECTED C.C, MANIACOS C.C, CRUCEROS C.C, PRIMEROS C.C, LOW LOWS C.C, CITY KINGS C.C, CITY 2 CITY C.C, HANG EM HIGH C.C, NITE LIFE C.C & DEDICATION C.C if I forgot to mention someone let me know so I can correct this....


...Thanks 4 Da good turn out....:thumbsup::thumbsup:.....


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

where u at big bullet;;;;BIG AL LOOKING FOR U;;;;TIME UP NO MORE PASSES NEXT TIME U SEE ME DA ELCO WILL BE PULLING UP ON U,,,


----------



## peewee

Chingon The Magazine & Dream On it was nice seeing u homies out there, till next time!


----------



## peewee

OOhhh Yeah,

For all your hydraulic needs just a phone call away- 
*
Jerry** Lamm* *(805) 797-6577
@@
Joey's Hydros (818) 913-2575*


----------



## Drowzy818

*great night even with bad weather..lots of riders and hoppers...thanks to cookie and the homies who stayed to help clean up the spot...thanks to everyone who came out and was not scared of getting a little wet..818,213,323,310,661,805...next one will be 01/21/12....and this time there will be a taco man for all you hungry people like (backbumper juan)....don't forget to hit the vip strip club after because we did lmao....*:fool2:


----------



## Drowzy818

peewee said:


> Chingon The Magazine & Dream On it was nice seeing u homies out there, till next time!


x2 you guys are doing the damn thing out there keep up the good work..


----------



## MUFASA

peewee said:


> OOhhh Yeah,
> 
> For all your hydraulic needs just a phone call away-
> *
> Jerry** Lamm* *(805) 797-6577
> @@
> Joey's Hydros (818) 913-2575*


:scrutinize:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

Drowzy818 said:


> *great night even with bad weather..lots of riders and hoppers...thanks to cookie and the homies who stayed to help clean up the spot...thanks to everyone who came out and was not scared of getting a little wet..818,213,323,310,661,805...next one will be 01/21/12....and this time there will be a taco man for all you hungry people like (backbumper juan)....don't forget to hit the vip strip club after because we did lmao....*:fool2:


*ANYTIME MY BOY ITS THE ONLY WAY WE COULD KEEP THINGS GOING OUT HERE :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

Drowzy818 said:


> *great night even with bad weather..lots of riders and hoppers...thanks to cookie and the homies who stayed to help clean up the spot...thanks to everyone who came out and was not scared of getting a little wet..818,213,323,310,661,805...next one will be 01/21/12....and this time there will be a taco man for all you hungry people like (backbumper juan)....don't forget to hit the vip strip club after because we did lmao....*:fool2:


THAT RIGHT DROWZY GO LOOKING ON THE TACO MANN AND WE CAN HIT THE STRIP CLUB I GET U SOME LAP DANCE HOMIE


----------



## Drowzy818

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> THAT RIGHT DROWZY GO LOOKING ON THE TACO MANN AND WE CAN HIT THE STRIP CLUB I GET U SOME LAP DANCE HOMIE


i got you big dog dont trip...


----------



## ESEROB

ttmft


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*ITS ALL SET FOR NEXT MONTH WE GOT THE TACOS COMING OUT JUST WHAT BACKBUMMPER JUAN * *WANT WE WILL HAVE YOLANDA FROM LA VILLA NUEVA OUT THERE SELLING FOOD TOLD YOU DROWZY SHE WOULD BE DOWN HOMIE :thumbsup::drama:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*33 MORE DAYS :drama:*


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *33 MORE DAYS :drama:*


dammm thats a long time away!! lol


----------



## maniacos ls elco

NEVER, MIND CALL MUFASA 4 ALL UR HYDRAULIC NEEDS!!!!!!!:thumbsup:LOL
562-555-5555


----------



## Drowzy818

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *ITS ALL SET FOR NEXT MONTH WE GOT THE TACOS COMING OUT JUST WHAT BACKBUMMPER JUAN **WANT WE WILL HAVE YOLANDA FROM LA VILLA NUEVA OUT THERE SELLING FOOD TOLD YOU DROWZY SHE WOULD BE DOWN HOMIE :thumbsup::drama:*


 GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG DOG COOKIE ALWAYS COMING THREW...TTT FOR COOKIE...I GOT SOME TACOS COMING YOUR WAY YOU WAY ON ME LOCO...


----------



## Drowzy818

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> dammm thats a long time away!! lol


 IT WILL COME FAST BIG DOG...WAS THAT YOU OUT THERE SITTING ON THREE'S...


----------



## lowdude13

Latins Finest c.c. will roll out there from the IE TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

maniacos ls elco said:


> NEVER, MIND CALL MUFASA 4 ALL UR HYDRAULIC NEEDS!!!!!!!:thumbsup:LOL
> 562-555-5555



DONT BE GIVIN OUT MY # CABRON !! :angry:

THEY PROLLY COULDNT AFFORD ME ANYWAYS :wow:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

Drowzy818 said:


> IT WILL COME FAST BIG DOG...WAS THAT YOU OUT THERE SITTING ON THREE'S...


:nono: !!


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## peewee

lowdude13 said:


> Latins Finest c.c. will roll out there from the IE TTT :thumbsup:


Hope to see you homies out there for the next 1!:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

Drowzy818 said:


> GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG DOG COOKIE ALWAYS COMING THREW...TTT FOR COOKIE...I GOT SOME TACOS COMING YOUR WAY YOU WAY ON ME LOCO...


*TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE DROWZY AND ONE LIFE CC :thumbsup:*


----------



## Drowzy818

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE DROWZY AND ONE LIFE CC :thumbsup:*


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:drama:


----------



## Drowzy818

*HERE ARE SOME PICTURE'S SO EVERYONE CAN SEE THAT EVEN IN BAD WEATHER THIS EVENT WAS STILL CRACKING..NEXT ONE WILL BE EVEN BETTER, GOOD BIG SPOT,COPS DONT TRIP,MORE PEOPLE, MORE RIDERZ, AND EVEN A TACO MAN BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE HOMIE COOKIE 01/21/12 DON'T MISS OUT..THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO HAS SUPPORTED BY COMING OUT AND TO ALL THE HOPPERS FOR PUTTING IT DOWN FROM ALL AREA'S NOT JUST L.A AND THE VALLEY BUT THE 805,714,661,ECT.. *







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Bear

*TTT I'll make the next one! Look like it was on n craccin!!*


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

Bear said:


> *TTT I'll make the next one! Look like it was on n craccin!!*


its ckrakin 4 show


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:h5::drama:


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*HOPE ALL THE HOMIES HAD A GOOD XMAS :drama:*


----------



## SHY BOY

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *HOPE ALL THE HOMIES HAD A GOOD XMAS :drama:*


:wave:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

SHY BOY said:


> :wave:


:wave:*WAZ UP SHY READY FOR ANOTHER FUN GOOD NIGHT:drama:*


----------



## SHY BOY

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> :wave:*WAZ UP SHY READY FOR ANOTHER FUN GOOD NIGHT:drama:*


 U NOE THIS HOMEII!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

WHENS THE NEXT MEET


----------



## SHY BOY

@Hollywood vamps,Da 21st of January


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

THANKS SHY BOY


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*ITS GOING TO BE ANOTHER FUN NIGHT ON JAN 21ST TO THE TOP FOR ALL THE HOMIES AND HOPPERS & CLUBS COMING OUT AND SOLO RIDERS:drama:*


----------



## Drowzy818

*big cookie coming threw with the flyer *







[/IMG]


----------



## SHY BOY

HOLLYWOOD VAMPS said:


> THANKS SHY BOY


SEE U THERE HOMIE!!


----------



## SHY BOY

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 413240
> *ITS GOING TO BE ANOTHER FUN NIGHT ON JAN 21ST TO THE TOP FOR ALL THE HOMIES AND HOPPERS & CLUBS COMING OUT AND SOLO RIDERS:drama:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## The_Lobo

Thanks to all of you that have help keep alive what the homies from DEDICATION started.:thumbsup:


----------



## The_Lobo

peewee said:


> Yes.....Thanx CONNECTED C.C, MANIACOS C.C, CRUCEROS C.C, PRIMEROS C.C, LO LOWS C.C, CITY KINGS C.C, CITY 2 CITY C.C, HANG EM HIGH C.C, NITE LIFE C.C & DEDICATION C.C if I forgot to mention someone let me know so I can correct this....


 This is a funny post:roflmao:and DEDICATION.


----------



## The_Lobo

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 413240
> *ITS GOING TO BE ANOTHER FUN NIGHT ON JAN 21ST TO THE TOP FOR ALL THE HOMIES AND HOPPERS & CLUBS COMING OUT AND SOLO RIDERS:drama:*


That's right cookie always coming threw BIG DOG , till the next one hope you had a great holiday


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

SHY BOY said:


> uffin:


sup LOCO :420:lol


----------



## SHY BOY

Sup MI CAMINO 85,how's da ranfla coming along? Is it out of da shop already?


----------



## Drowzy818

The_Lobo said:


> Thanks to all of you that have help keep alive what the homies from DEDICATION started.:thumbsup:


 DEDICATION START FATBURGER NOT NORTH HOLLYWOOD ESE BIG DROWZY SAID IT..ANYONE CAN POST A SPOT ON LAYITLOW BUT THE HOMIES BRINGING OUT THERE CARS AND HOPPERS ARE THE ONE'S I GIVE CREDIT FOR THE SHIT CRACKING..ANYONE GOT SOMETHING TO SAY ABOUT THAT GET AT ME...


----------



## Drowzy818

The_Lobo said:


> This is a funny post:roflmao:and DEDICATION.


 WHAT'S SO FUNNY ABOUT IT...:dunno:


----------



## Drowzy818

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> That's right cookie always coming threw BIG DOG , till the next one hope you had a great holiday


:boink:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

SHY BOY said:


> Sup MI CAMINO 85,how's da ranfla coming along? Is it out of da shop already?


not just yet still waiting for the driveshaft to get back prob sat then my pops will be ready:thumbsup: , then time for the camino to go away


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Drowzy818 said:


> :boink:


whats up Drowzyuffin:


----------



## Drowzy818

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> whats up Drowzyuffin:


piston to the nose lol.....what up loco ready for new years homie where u going to be lets meet up at shyboys tomorrow and chop it up..sup shyboy u down or my pad i don"t care


----------



## SHY BOY

Drowzy818 said:


> DEDICATION START FATBURGER NOT NORTH HOLLYWOOD ESE BIG DROWZY SAID IT..ANYONE CAN POST A SPOT ON LAYITLOW BUT THE HOMIES BRINGING OUT THERE CARS AND HOPPERS ARE THE ONE'S I GIVE CREDIT FOR THE SHIT CRACKING..ANYONE GOT SOMETHING TO SAY ABOUT THAT GET AT ME...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> not just yet still waiting for the driveshaft to get back prob sat then my pops will be ready:thumbsup: , then time for the camino to go away


THATS WAS UP HOMEII,CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT ELCO IN ACTION


----------



## SHY BOY

Drowzy818 said:


> piston to the nose lol.....what up loco ready for new years homie where u going to be lets meet up at shyboys tomorrow and chop it up..sup shyboy u down or my pad i don"t care


:yes: MI CASA IS ALWAYS OPENED TU YA SABES LOCO...


----------



## Junior LOC

SHY BOY said:


> THATS WAS UP HOMEII,CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT ELCO IN ACTION



X64


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Drowzy818 said:


> piston to the nose lol.....what up loco ready for new years homie where u going to be lets meet up at shyboys tomorrow and chop it up..sup shyboy u down or my pad i don"t care


:shh:LOL and yeah G You no I'm wit it


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

SHY BOY said:


> THATS WAS UP HOMEII,CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT ELCO IN ACTION


Shit I can't wait to see that bitch in action :roflmao:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

SHY BOY said:


> :yes: MI CASA IS ALWAYS OPENED TU YA SABES LOCO...


Ohh shit another Friday night at shys, que siga la PEDA :run:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Junior LOC said:


> X64


sup mija, what did Nate dogg say when he woke up and had another Christmas present G ? He like it?


----------



## SHY BOY

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Ohh shit another Friday night at shys, que siga la PEDA :run:


U NOE THIS MANGGG


----------



## Junior LOC

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> sup mija, what did Nate dogg say when he woke up and had another Christmas present G ? He like it?


Dude, He loved his gift. Couldnt stop playing with it this morning. He woke me up to show it to me. :biggrin:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Junior LOC said:


> Dude, He loved his gift. Couldnt stop playing with it this morning. He woke me up to show it to me. :biggrin:


:thumbsup: that's good G


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> That's right cookie always coming threw BIG DOG , till the next one hope you had a great holiday


*WAZ UP HOMIE HOW U DOING WE GOOD JUST GETTING EVERYTHING READY FOR TOMORROW FOR NEW YRS AND U HOMIE ?*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*HERES THE NEW FLYER JUST MADE A LIL CHANGE IN IT TO GIVE SOME MAD RESPECT FOR A HOMIE STAYING TRUE TO THE VALLE AND HE A O.G. FROM LOS:drama:






*


----------



## Drowzy818




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## ESEROB

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*thats right homies just a few more weeks and show time:drama:*


----------



## SHY BOY

18 days and counting


----------



## ESEROB

ttt onelife


----------



## SHY BOY

*17 DAYS AND COUNTING*


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT for One Life C.C. and their North Hollywood Cruise Night/Hop!


----------



## SHY BOY

Junior LOC said:


> TTMFT for One Life C.C. and their North Hollywood Cruise Night/Hop!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:boink:


Junior LOC said:


> TTMFT for One Life C.C. and their North Hollywood Cruise Night/Hop!


----------



## SHY BOY

_TTMFT 16 DAYS AND COUNTING_


----------



## Junior LOC

SHY BOY said:


> _TTMFT 16 DAYS AND COUNTING_


Can't wait.


----------



## SHY BOY

Ur gonna make it 2 this 1 Loc?


----------



## peewee

Junior LOC said:


> TTMFT for One Life C.C. and their North Hollywood Cruise Night/Hop!


:thumbsup:


----------



## peewee

What up Javi......are u going to make it to the next 1


----------



## Junior LOC

SHY BOY said:


> Ur gonna make it 2 this 1 Loc?


Simon Paisa! 

Ai no vemos el 21 de Enero!!


TTMFT for One Life C.C. and their *North Hollywood Cruise Night/Hop!*


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

Junior LOC 
peewee+ 


What up my boy?


----------



## Bear

*dang hope im able 2get tha day off *


----------



## SHY BOY

Jan 21st,ITS GONNA BE ON AND POPPING!!


----------



## peewee

Junior LOC said:


> There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)
> 
> Junior LOC
> peewee+
> 
> 
> What up my boy?


Wuz good doggy.... Getting ready for the next one


----------



## SHY BOY

_15 DAYS AND COUNTING..._


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

SHY BOY said:


> _15 DAYS AND COUNTING..._



YES GENTLEMEN IT ABOUT THAT TIME AGAIN FOR BACK BUMMPER JUAN TO VIST THE 818 SO KIDS GET YOUR POPCORN READY U NO IM PUT ON A NICE SHOW FOR U AND ALL YOU HOPPERS IN THE 818 IM MEAN JUST THE TWO THAT SHOW UP GET READY PREPARE FOR DEPARTURE


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

peewee said:


> What up Javi......are u going to make it to the next 1


Yeah I'll be there, haven't missed ONE yet its the place to be !!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Yeah I'll be there, haven't missed ONE yet its the place to be !!!!


What's up homeboy


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> YES GENTLEMEN IT ABOUT THAT TIME AGAIN FOR BACK BUMMPER JUAN TO VIST THE 818 SO KIDS GET YOUR POPCORN READY U NO IM PUT ON A NICE SHOW FOR U AND ALL YOU HOPPERS IN THE 818 IM MEAN JUST THE TWO THAT SHOW UP GET READY PREPARE FOR DEPARTURE


What's good JUAN , don't forget about the taco lady that's coming LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

FERNANDOZ said:


> What's up homeboy


chillin bro ,What's good with you?


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT


----------



## DIPN714

where u at BULLET. there are no passes for the year 2012 so if u cant make it say so now;;;cum on out and let BIG AL serve you..lol;;; so u 818 guys run and tell bullet he's getting served by BIG AL


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*IT GOING TO BE ANOTHER GOOD NIGHT AND EVERYONE GET READY FOR SOME BOMB TACOS THAT ARE COMING DOWN TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES LETS KEEP PUSHONG*


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> where u at BULLET. there are no passes for the year 2012 so if u cant make it say so now;;;cum on out and let BIG AL serve you..lol;;; so u 818 guys run and tell bullet he's getting served by BIG AL



And bring out some real street cars too...no weight....ill breakm the fuck off !!! W less batts too...lmao....


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Que Onda homies I. Got my hydros and Air Bags are
Out but still can drive my car I hope on the 21st I can take it out


----------



## Drowzy818

DIPN714 said:


> where u at BULLET. there are no passes for the year 2012 so if u cant make it say so now;;;cum on out and let BIG AL serve you..lol;;; so u 818 guys run and tell bullet he's getting served by BIG AL


:wow::drama:


----------



## Drowzy818

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> YES GENTLEMEN IT ABOUT THAT TIME AGAIN FOR BACK BUMMPER JUAN TO VIST THE 818 SO KIDS GET YOUR POPCORN READY U NO IM PUT ON A NICE SHOW FOR U AND ALL YOU HOPPERS IN THE 818 IM MEAN JUST THE TWO THAT SHOW UP GET READY PREPARE FOR DEPARTURE


 we will have something new for you this time oh and some tacos as well..


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

AM BUMP


----------



## Junior LOC

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Que Onda homies I. Got my hydros and Air Bags are
> Out but still can drive my car I hope on the 21st I can take it out


Whats up Ernie, Its gonna be on and cracking on the 21st.. Can't wait to see your 64 hitting switches on them Bitches... LOL 

I just got my other 4 batteries today for my 64's Setup. THat Mother Fucker Gets up Now! Oooo Weee!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*13 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE :drama:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

MUFASA said:


> And bring out some real street cars too...no weight....ill breakm the fuck off !!! W less batts too...lmao....


*KEEP DOING YOUR THING BIG HOMIE IT WAS NICE HAVING YOU AND THE CLUB OUT HERE LAST TIME:drama:
*


----------



## MUFASA

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *KEEP DOING YOUR THING BIG HOMIE IT WAS NICE HAVING YOU AND THE CLUB OUT HERE LAST TIME:drama:
> *


:thumbsup: THX HOMIE


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

PM BUMP


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

MUFASA said:


> :thumbsup: THX HOMIE


*ANYTIME HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS 
SHY BOY+ 
WAZ UP MY BOY :wave:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> YES GENTLEMEN IT ABOUT THAT TIME AGAIN FOR BACK BUMMPER JUAN TO VIST THE 818 SO KIDS GET YOUR POPCORN READY U NO IM PUT ON A NICE SHOW FOR U AND ALL YOU HOPPERS IN THE 818 IM MEAN JUST THE TWO THAT SHOW UP GET READY PREPARE FOR DEPARTURE


lol...funny sht rite hear!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*12 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME :drama:*


----------



## Junior LOC

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *12 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME :drama:*


Yessir!!


----------



## JOEMAN

READY LETS GO:drama:


----------



## Drowzy818

ttt....what up joey we looking good..


----------



## DIPN714

what up 818 its a long drive;;and if we make da drive we need cars to serve;BULLET);;do u guys even have any heavy hitters;;???where u at bullet????? gona bust that asssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss;;;;cum get sum;;;;;;;big AL SAIT IT;;PULL UP OR SHUT UP....TAKEING ALL FADES;;;;;;ALL;;;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Drowzy818

DIPN714 said:


> what up 818 its a long drive;;and if we make da drive we need cars to serve;BULLET);;do u guys even have any heavy hitters;;???where u at bullet????? gona bust that asssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss;;;;cum get sum;;;;;;;big AL SAIT IT;;PULL UP OR SHUT UP....TAKEING ALL FADES;;;;;;ALL;;;;


 come on big al you know anit no one hitting in the 100's but you and bullet you fool's are on a whole other level but keep doing your thing...hope you make it out...


----------



## Drowzy818

*It’s going down again cruise night and hop sat 01/21/12 7:00pm 6355 Bellingham Ave, North Hollywood, California ..bring out your rides and family there will be a taco man for you hungry people.. calling out all hopper bring what you swing safe location to do your thing.. all film crews and photo masters are welcome.. all car clubs and solo riders welcome..*​


----------



## DMAC

Drowzy818 said:


> *It’s going down again cruise night and hop sat 01/21/12 7:00pm 6355 Bellingham Ave, North Hollywood, California ..bring out your rides and family there will be a taco man for you hungry people.. calling out all hopper bring what you swing safe location to do your thing.. all film crews and photo masters are welcome.. all car clubs and solo riders welcome..*​


:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

*BULLET TOLD ME TO TELL YOU HI BIG AL....HE SAID HE IS GETTING READY FOR YOU*...







[/IMG]


----------



## Drowzy818

*the people want to see this....*







[/IMG]


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> YES GENTLEMEN IT ABOUT THAT TIME AGAIN FOR BACK BUMMPER JUAN TO VIST THE 818 SO KIDS GET YOUR POPCORN READY U NO IM PUT ON A NICE SHOW FOR U AND ALL YOU HOPPERS IN THE 818 IM MEAN JUST THE TWO THAT SHOW UP GET READY PREPARE FOR DEPARTURE


LMMFAO !!!! YOU WORSE THAN A GIRL. PUT GAS IN IT AND DRIVE. YOU LUCKY IM NOT INTO HOPPING, I'D PAY SOMEONE TO PUT MORE WEIGHT IN MY CAR THAN YOURS, PAY FOR HIGHER LOCK UP THAN YOURS, AND PAY THEM TO HIT MY SWITCH TOO JUST TO LOOK LIKE A BIGGER ASS CLOWN THAN YOU LMAO !! AS A MATTER OF FACT YOUR WHOLE CLUB (WHAT 3 MEMBERS?) ARE ALL THE SAME. YOU GUYS DONT KNOW SHIT BUT PUT GAS IN AND DRIVE. :rofl:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

DIPN714 said:


> what up 818 its a long drive;;and if we make da drive we need cars to serve;BULLET);;do u guys even have any heavy hitters;;???where u at bullet????? gona bust that asssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss;;;;cum get sum;;;;;;;big AL SAIT IT;;PULL UP OR SHUT UP....TAKEING ALL FADES;;;;;;ALL;;;;


YOUR ANOTHER LOSER WHO CANT DO SHIT !!!! DO YOUR DADDYS REDS, KOOLAID, HOPPOS, ETC HAVE TO HOLD YOUR DICK FOR YOU TO PEE ???? CALL THE 818 OUT WHEN YOU CAN ATLEAST HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH!!! KTHXBYE OH AND ARENT YOU THE ONE AND ONLY MEMBER IN YOUR CLUB ?? LOL YOU GUYS ARE FUNNY. 2 CLUBS 4 MEMBERS NOT ONE CAN BUILD SHIT TO SAVE YOUR LIVES LET ALONE HIT A SWITCH. YOU GUYS PAY FOR SOMEONE TO TAKE CARE OF YOUR GIRLS TOO ??


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> What's good JUAN , don't forget about the taco lady that's coming LOL:thumbsup:


what up camino 85 got my money ready to treat u guys to tacos


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

DIPN714 said:


> where u at BULLET. there are no passes for the year 2012 so if u cant make it say so now;;;cum on out and let BIG AL serve you..lol;;; so u 818 guys run and tell bullet he's getting served by BIG AL


BIG AL WE GOING TO HAVE TO RENAME THE BULLET TO MR. NO SHOW


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

Drowzy818 said:


> we will have something new for you this time oh and some tacos as well..


THANKS A DROWZY MAKE SURE U DON'T EAT DURING THE DAY SO WE CAN HIT THAT TACO TRUCK IM FEED U GUYS


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *12 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME :drama:*


U GUYS KILL ME TALKIN THIS DAYS TO SHOW TIME LA BRING TO SHOW TO U GUYS LOL


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> BIG AL WE GOING TO HAVE TO RENAME THE BULLET TO MR. NO SHOW


OR BETTER YET, PAY SOMEONE TO DO IT FOR YOU OR CAN YOU HANDLE THAT MUCH ON YOUR OWN ??????????

BULLET HITS HIS OWN SWITCH NOT LIKE YOU GIRLS:uh:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

I'M OUT OF HERE GOTTA PAY SOMEONE TO COME WIPE MY ASS:sprint:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> LMMFAO !!!! YOU WORSE THAN A GIRL. PUT GAS IN IT AND DRIVE. YOU LUCKY IM NOT INTO HOPPING, I'D PAY SOMEONE TO PUT MORE WEIGHT IN MY CAR THAN YOURS, PAY FOR HIGHER LOCK UP THAN YOURS, AND PAY THEM TO HIT MY SWITCH TOO JUST TO LOOK LIKE A BIGGER ASS CLOWN THAN YOU LMAO !! AS A MATTER OF FACT YOUR WHOLE CLUB (WHAT 3 MEMBERS?) ARE ALL THE SAME. YOU GUYS DONT KNOW SHIT BUT PUT GAS IN AND DRIVE. :rofl:


U CLOWN AT LEAT ARE SHIT CAN DRIVE U CANT GET IN TO HOPPIN CAUSE U BROKE NEED A JOB CALL ME :worship:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> I'M OUT OF HERE GOTTA PAY SOMEONE TO COME WIPE MY ASS:sprint:


WELL GET OUT U PROBABLE A SHOP HAND AT SOME BODY SHOP CHEERLEADER SO WHILE THE KID ARE GETTING THERE POPCORN READY U GET YOUR POM POM READY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> OR BETTER YET, PAY SOMEONE TO DO IT FOR YOU OR CAN YOU HANDLE THAT MUCH ON YOUR OWN ??????????
> 
> BULLET HITS HIS OWN SWITCH NOT LIKE YOU GIRLS:uh:


AND U JUST JOINED LAY IT LOW IN AUG 2011 NEED I SAY MORE


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> U CLOWN AT LEAT ARE SHIT CAN DRIVE U CANT GET IN TO HOPPIN CAUSE U BROKE NEED A JOB CALL ME :worship:


YOU SHOULD HAVE HIRED A TUTOR TO TEACH YOU HOW TO READ AND WRITE INSTEAD OF PUTTING IT IN THAT SHIT PILE YOU CALL A CAR!!! I KNOW IT DRIVES I SAID YOU PUT GAS IN AND DRIVE......JUST LIKE A GIRL !!:rofl:

ITS THE ONLY THING YOU CAN DO ALONE AND RUN YOUR MOUTH


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> WELL GET OUT U PROBABLE A SHOP HAND AT SOME BODY SHOP CHEERLEADER SO WHILE THE KID ARE GETTING THERE POPCORN READY U GET YOUR POM POM READY


POM POMS LMAO

WHO CHEERLEADS HHH AND ALLSTARS ????

YOU ARE YOUR OWN WORST ENEMY:twak:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> AND U JUST JOINED LAY IT LOW IN AUG 2011 NEED I SAY MORE


AND ITS 2012 NOW AND ALL YOU HAVE OWNED IS WEIGHTED DOWN SHIT BUCKETS THAT YOU COULDNT BUILD ON YOUR OWN AND TO THIS DAY, STILL CAN'T A SWITCH

BUT STILL CALLING PEOPLE OUT LIKE YOU THE MAN, LIKE YOU ARE ACTUALLY DOING SOMETHING OUT THERE. YOU DONT DESERVE THE NAME YOU HAVE, WAIT, THATS RIGHT !! YOU GAVE YOURSELF THAT NAME !!!! WHAT A LOSER!!!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> AND ITS 2012 NOW AND ALL YOU HAVE OWNED IS WEIGHTED DOWN SHIT BUCKETS THAT YOU COULDNT BUILD ON YOUR OWN AND TO THIS DAY, STILL CAN'T A SWITCH
> 
> BUT STILL CALLING PEOPLE OUT LIKE YOU THE MAN, LIKE YOU ARE ACTUALLY DOING SOMETHING OUT THERE. YOU DONT DESERVE THE NAME YOU HAVE, WAIT, THATS RIGHT !! YOU GAVE YOURSELF THAT NAME !!!! WHAT A LOSER!!!



I MUST BE DOING SOMETHING CAUSE I WON THE SHOW ON THE 1ST CLOWN AND I WAS GIVIN THAT NAME FROM A O.G BIG EL DOG FROM WATTS WHAT YOUR NAME I ANIT GOT A CAR OR IM JUST A CHEERLEADER FOR THE VALLEY I THOUGHT U HAD TO GO U PROBABLE USEING THE COMPUTER AT KINKOS LOL TIME UP


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> POM POMS LMAO
> 
> WHO CHEERLEADS HHH AND ALLSTARS ????
> 
> YOU ARE YOUR OWN WORST ENEMY:twak:



LIKE U SAID IN YOUR SWEEP THE LEGS U LIKE SEEING 100 CLUB SHIRTS IT FUNNY U ANIT ONE OF ANY 100 CLUB MEMBER AT ALL WANNABE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> AND ITS 2012 NOW AND ALL YOU HAVE OWNED IS WEIGHTED DOWN SHIT BUCKETS THAT YOU COULDNT BUILD ON YOUR OWN AND TO THIS DAY, STILL CAN'T A SWITCH
> 
> BUT STILL CALLING PEOPLE OUT LIKE YOU THE MAN, LIKE YOU ARE ACTUALLY DOING SOMETHING OUT THERE. YOU DONT DESERVE THE NAME YOU HAVE, WAIT, THATS RIGHT !! YOU GAVE YOURSELF THAT NAME !!!! WHAT A LOSER!!!


U AT HOME WATCHING ME NOW ON BIG FISH AND ALL U CAN DO IS HATE HATE CAUSE U ANIT ME TALK ALOT OF SHIT BUILD A CAR AND COME SEE ME ALL U GOT TO DO IS SAVE YOUR GR CHECKS


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> I MUST BE DOING SOMETHING CAUSE I WON THE SHOW ON THE 1ST CLOWN AND I WAS GIVIN THAT NAME FROM A O.G BIG EL DOG FROM WATTS WHAT YOUR NAME I ANIT GOT A CAR OR IM JUST A CHEERLEADER FOR THE VALLEY I THOUGHT U HAD TO GO U PROBABLE USEING THE COMPUTER AT KINKOS LOL TIME UP


LOL, YOU WON ????? I DIDN'T SEE YOU HIT THE SWITCH ON THE VIDEO, BUT SURE DID SEE THAT CAR FLOATING :rofl:

THEY MUST HAVE GAVE YOU THE BOOBIE PRIZE :werd:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> LOL, YOU WON ????? I DIDN'T SEE YOU HIT THE SWITCH ON THE VIDEO, BUT SURE DID SEE THAT CAR FLOATING :rofl:
> 
> THEY MUST HAVE GAVE YOU THE BOOBIE PRIZE :werd:


U MUST BE LOOKING AT THE WRONG CAR MINE DON'T FLOAT HOMIE U MIGHT WANT TO ASK THE PEOPLE AT KINKO'S TO BUFFER THE VIDEO FOR U IT MIGHT BE ANOTHER 50 CENTS


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> U AT HOME WATCHING ME NOW ON BIG FISH AND ALL U CAN DO IS HATE HATE CAUSE U ANIT ME TALK ALOT OF SHIT BUILD A CAR AND COME SEE ME ALL U GOT TO DO IS SAVE YOUR GR CHECKS


HOW FUNNY, BIG FISH IS REALLY A GUPPIE, AND YOU ARE FAR AND I DO MEAN WAY FAR, FROM BEING A SOMEBODY IN THIS LOWRIDER WORLD. LMAO YOU EVEN NOMINATED YOURSELF IN THE TOPIC OF LEGENDS IN THE HOP GAME LMMFAO!!! ARE YOU FOR REAL ???? HOW DOES NOT HITTING YOUR SWITCH OR BUILDING YOUR OWN CAR CONSTITUTE GROUNDS FOR YOUR LAME SHIT TALKING ASS TO BE A LEGEND ???? GIVE IT UP ALREADY U SIR ARE A NOBODY GET THAT THROUGH YOUR HEAD ALREADY AND STOP ACTING LIKE YOUR BETTER THAN OTHERS BECAUSE YOU KNOW YOU'RE NOT !!! STOP FRONTN !!! :werd:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> U MUST BE LOOKING AT THE WRONG CAR MINE DON'T FLOAT HOMIE U MIGHT WANT TO ASK THE PEOPLE AT KINKO'S TO BUFFER THE VIDEO FOR U IT MIGHT BE ANOTHER 50 CENTS


YOU'RE IN DENIAL, WATCH THE VIDEO AGAIN PLEASE:twak:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

I'M SURE THIS IS JUST THE CAMERA ANGLE THAT MAKES IT LOOK LIKE IT FLOATS :uh:







@ 3:58


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

THAT POOR CAR THAT YOU DIDN'T BUILD OR HIT THE SWITCH LOOKS LIKE IT WOULD CRY IF IT COULD :tears:

GOOD JOB THOUGH ON TRYING TO LITERALLY " HOLD IT TOGETHER "


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

I JUST TALKED TO THE MANAGER AT KINKOS
ITS CONFIRMED
YOUR SHIT BUCKET FLOATS
NO BUFFERING ISSUES. THANKS.


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)


COBRA-KAI-DOJO
Voltron
SHY BOY
:wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:nicoderm: NOT YOO AGAIN!! :wave:


----------



## TONY M

MANIACOS AL 100


----------



## Drowzy818

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> THANKS A DROWZY MAKE SURE U DON'T EAT DURING THE DAY SO WE CAN HIT THAT TACO TRUCK IM FEED U GUYS


fuck the tacos lets hit the strip club after...:fool2:


----------



## Drowzy818

TONY M said:


> View attachment 419511
> MANIACOS AL 100


 that red one being hitting but the blue one did it's thing on the 1st homie..:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> what up camino 85 got my money ready to treat u guys to tacos


LoL Fosho but like Drowzy said Juan we need to hit the strip club:boink:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> U GUYS KILL ME TALKIN THIS DAYS TO SHOW TIME LA BRING TO SHOW TO U GUYS LOL


*ITS ALL GOOD JUAN FOR ME IM THE ONE BRING YOU YOUR TACO LADY TO COOK FOR U *


----------



## DIPN714

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> HOW FUNNY, BIG FISH IS REALLY A GUPPIE, AND YOU ARE FAR AND I DO MEAN WAY FAR, FROM BEING A SOMEBODY IN THIS LOWRIDER WORLD. LMAO YOU EVEN NOMINATED YOURSELF IN THE TOPIC OF LEGENDS IN THE HOP GAME LMMFAO!!! ARE YOU FOR REAL ???? HOW DOES NOT HITTING YOUR SWITCH OR BUILDING YOUR OWN CAR CONSTITUTE GROUNDS FOR YOUR LAME SHIT TALKING ASS TO BE A LEGEND ???? GIVE IT UP ALREADY U SIR ARE A NOBODY GET THAT THROUGH YOUR HEAD ALREADY AND STOP ACTING LIKE YOUR BETTER THAN OTHERS BECAUSE YOU KNOW YOU'RE NOT !!! STOP FRONTN !!! :werd:


THERES ONLY ONE WAY TO SETTLE THIS;;;;BOTH OF U GUYS BRING UR CAR OUT JAN 21 AND HAVE DA HOP OFF;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;ARE U GUYS READY TO HANDLE THIS??????????? WHO'S NOT SHOWING UP;;;WHO NEEDS A PASS;;WHO IS DA ONE ONE SELLING WOLF TICKETS;;WHO GONA GET SERVED;;;LETS FINE OUT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD CRUISE NIGHT*


----------



## DIPN714

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> THAT POOR CAR THAT YOU DIDN'T BUILD OR HIT THE SWITCH LOOKS LIKE IT WOULD CRY IF IT COULD :tears:
> 
> GOOD JOB THOUGH ON TRYING TO LITERALLY " HOLD IT TOGETHER "


some body shut this foo up he has no car and dosent respect da game;;ok;;;this is ur guys freind 818;;;has no car,,has no knowledge of what it takes to do what it do;;keep him home or he just might get hurt;;L.A. RIDERS AINT NO JOKE;;


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

DIPN714 said:


> some body shut this foo up he has no car and dosent respect da game;;ok;;;this is ur guys freind 818;;;has no car,,has no knowledge of what it takes to do what it do;;keep him home or he just might get hurt;;L.A. RIDERS AINT NO JOKE;;



hno: what are you going to do ? hit me with your cane ?? :uh:

NIGA,*****,NIGGGA,NIGGGGA,NIGGGGA,NIGGGGGA, PLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZEEEEEEEEEEEE

*no knowledge of what it takes. lets see now. i know as much as you. which is jack fucking shit !!

you a side liner, what have you, and i mean you, done to your car ( if we can even call it that !!) with your hands ? 
rack = no
weight=no
frame=no
electrical=no
suspension=no
hit own switch=no

you need to respect the game. build,hit switch,take credit, win or lose, dont matter because you accomplished it, not others for you.

bwaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa *[h=3]*チェックメイト、**muddafucka !!!!*[/h]


----------



## Drowzy818

DIPN714 said:


> some body shut this foo up he has no car and dosent respect da game;;ok;;;this is ur guys freind 818;;;has no car,,has no knowledge of what it takes to do what it do;;keep him home or he just might get hurt;;L.A. RIDERS AINT NO JOKE;;


:dunno:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

DIPN714 said:


> some body shut this foo up he has no car and dosent respect da game;;ok;;;this is ur guys freind 818;;;has no car,,has no knowledge of what it takes to do what it do;;keep him home or he just might get hurt;;L.A. RIDERS AINT NO JOKE;;


:dunno:* 818 HOMIES HAVE MORE RESPECT FOR EVERYONE IN THE GAME WE DONT KNOW WHO IT IS ???*


----------



## DIPN714

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> :dunno:* 818 HOMIES HAVE MORE RESPECT FOR EVERYONE IN THE GAME WE DONT KNOW WHO IT IS ???*


he aint nobody;;;thats why nobody knows him


----------



## Drowzy818

[/IMG]


----------



## El Socio 8005

Nice picture of my car....u guys have good computer skills lol will be their again


----------



## Drowzy818

El Socio 8005 said:


> Nice picture of my car....u guys have good computer skills lol will be their again


I KNOW I GOT SKILLS IN EVERYTHING I DO BIG DOG..DON'T TRIP ITS JUST A FRIENDLY HOP NO FEELING GETTING HURT MY BOY SHYBOY WAS NOT THE ONE WHO CALLED JOEY AND SAID THAT YOU GUYS SERVED HIM IN GUADALUPE..BUT SOUNDS GOOD WIN OR LOSE REAL RIDERS PULL UP..


----------



## SHY BOY

Drowzy818 said:


> I KNOW I GOT SKILLS IN EVERYTHING I DO BIG DOG..DON'T TRIP ITS JUST A FRIENDLY HOP NO FEELING GETTING HURT MY BOY SHYBOY WAS NOT THE ONE WHO CALLED JOEY AND SAID THAT YOU GUYS SERVED HIM IN GUADALUPE..BUT SOUNDS GOOD WIN OR LOSE REAL RIDERS PULL UP..


_*​WELL SAID!!*_


----------



## SHY BOY

El Socio 8005 said:


> Nice picture of my car....u guys have good computer skills lol will be their again


SEE U JENTE ON DA 21ST,ILL LET U GUYS BARROW MY FONE THIS TIME SO U GUYS CAN CALL JOEY AGAIN AFTER U GUYS GET BROKEN OFF...


----------



## sapostyle805

:drama:


----------



## El Socio 8005

None of my club members called him homie. let's just have a good time and hop


----------



## SHY BOY

FIRME SEE U ON DA 21ST!!


----------



## Drowzy818

sapostyle805 said:


> :drama:


:wave: WHATS CRACKING SERGIO...I KNOW YOU WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE THIS ONE BUT WILL SEE YOU AT THE NEXT'S ONE..


----------



## Drowzy818

El Socio 8005 said:


> None of my club members called him homie. let's just have a good time and hop


:thumbsup: THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE THAT'S WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT..


----------



## sapostyle805

Drowzy818 said:


> :wave: WHATS CRACKING SERGIO...I KNOW YOU WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE THIS ONE BUT WILL SEE YOU AT THE NEXT'S ONE..


ill Ill be at the next one and this time ill pull mine out to play


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:its all about haveing fun;;;if u cant take a loss stay home;;;;;BIG AL WILL B IN DA HOUSE


----------



## El Socio 8005

DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup:its all about haveing fun;;;if u cant take a loss stay home;;;;;BIG AL WILL B IN DA HOUSE


:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

sapostyle805 said:


> ill Ill be at the next one and this time ill pull mine out to play


THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE SOUNDS GOOD...


----------



## Drowzy818

DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup:its all about haveing fun;;;if u cant take a loss stay home;;;;;BIG AL WILL B IN DA HOUSE


:thumbsup:GET READY TO EAT SOME BOMB ASS TACOS...


----------



## JOEMAN

WHATS UP HOMIE NO CRYING IN THIS GAME WIN LOOSE OR TIE LETS JUST HOP AND HAVE FUN


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*GOING TO BE A GOOD NIGHT IN THE VALLE REMEMBER ITS ALL FOR FUN AND THE LOVE THAT WE HAVE FOR LOWRIDING AND HOPPING MAD PROPS TO ALL THE HOPPERS THAT BEEN DOWN SINCE THE FRIST TIME WE DID THIS AND LETS KEEP ON PUSHING FOR MORE TO COME AND REMEMBER LETS ALL CLEAN UP AFTER ARE SELFS :drama:*


----------



## DIPN714

Drowzy818 said:


> *the people want to see this....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


:guns::guns::burn:;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;dont forgt to show up bullet;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*ON THE NIGHT OF THE CRUISE NIGHT ILL BE PASSING A BOX AROUND FOR MY LIL HOMIE THAT GOT KILLED IN FRONT OF HIS HOUSE AFTER COMING HOME FROM A SOCCER GAME ANY DONATION WOULD BE FINE TO HELP OUT HIS FAMILY SO IM ASKING ALL MY GOOD HOMIES FOR HELP @ THIS TIME WE ALL BEEN DOWN THIS WAY ONE TIME IN OUR LIFE AND ITS NOT A GOOD FEELING:angel:RIP MY BOY FRANCISO RODRIGUEZ:angel:








Friends and family struggled Thursday to make sense of the killing of Francisco Rodriguez, a 17-year-old boys' soccer player from El Camino Real High, who was fatally shot Wednesday night outside his home in Winnetka, less than an hour after a match against Taft High. 
Police were called to the 6900 block of Cozycroft Avenue at 6:10 p.m. Wednesday on a shots fired report, said Los Angeles police Officer Karen Rayner. 
Rodriguez was hit multiple times and taken to Northridge Hospital, where he was pronounced dead. Police offered few details Thursday, and there was no known motive for the shooting.
*


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


DIPN714 said:


> :guns::guns::burn:;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;dont forgt to show up bullet;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


:banghead:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*COME ON DOWN AND SUPPORT THANKS*


----------



## 4_PLAY!

Drowzy818 said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## 4_PLAY!

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 421482
> 
> *COME ON DOWN AND SUPPORT THANKS*


:angel:


----------



## DIPN714

big hop going down in sandiego sunday jan 15;;;off da 5frw on j street;;make a right off the frw and cant miss it;;;all hoppers;;


----------



## DIPN714

Drowzy818 said:


> *BULLET TOLD ME TO TELL YOU HI BIG AL....HE SAID HE IS GETTING READY FOR YOU*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


bullet bring that elco to deigo sunday jan 15


----------



## DIPN714

lets get this thang cracken foo


----------



## DIPN714

Drowzy818 said:


> *the people want to see this....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


lets do this


----------



## JOEMAN

lol


----------



## SHY BOY

Bump


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

TTMFT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*LETS HAVE ANOTHER FUN GOOD NIGHT:drama:*


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## mr818bullet

UR NOT BIG AL TILL U HIT UR OWN SWITCH!!!!!!!!!!SO LIL (al) IF U DONT HIT UR OWN SWITCH MY CAR AINT COMING OFF MY TRAILER........ THATS RIGHT MR818 BULLET SAID SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr818bullet




----------



## Drowzy818

mr818bullet said:


> UR NOT BIG AL TILL U HIT UR OWN SWITCH!!!!!!!!!!SO LIL (al) IF U DONT HIT UR OWN SWITCH MY CAR AINT COMING OFF MY TRAILER........ THATS RIGHT MR818 BULLET SAID SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:wow::drama:


----------



## Drowzy818

CONFIRMED HOPPERS THAT ARE SHOWING UP..I ALSO HEARD THAT CONNECTED C.C JERRY LAM AND MANIACOS C.C ARE COMING OUT WITH A FEW BUT HAVE NOT BEEN ABLE TO CONFIRM…ALL HOPPERS WELCOME FROM ANY AREA COME ON OUT AND PUT IT DOWN FOR YOUR CLUB OR CITY..REMEMBER THIS IS GOING DOWN THIS SAT 01/21/12 6355 Bellingham Ave, North Hollywood, 91606..WE REMIND YOU TO PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR SELF SO WE CAN KEEP USING THIS SPOT EVERY MONTH LIKE WE BEEN..WE LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO HAS CAME OUT TO SUPPORT..







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT FOR ALL THE HOMIES 5 MORE DAYS*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

mr818bullet said:


> UR NOT BIG AL TILL U HIT UR OWN SWITCH!!!!!!!!!!SO LIL (al) IF U DONT HIT UR OWN SWITCH MY CAR AINT COMING OFF MY TRAILER........ THATS RIGHT MR818 BULLET SAID SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## DIPN714

mr818bullet said:


> UR NOT BIG AL TILL U HIT UR OWN SWITCH!!!!!!!!!!SO LIL (al) IF U DONT HIT UR OWN SWITCH MY CAR AINT COMING OFF MY TRAILER........ THATS RIGHT MR818 BULLET SAID SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


if u dont wana hop ur elco;;;;;;;;;;its ok;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;just take ur loss like a man , but dont cry about a switch;;;;either ur car works or it dont;;;;should i bring a ruler>>>????????????????;;if u want u can just admitt right now that ur elco cant out hop mines and its over,,ok no more talk;;;


----------



## mr818bullet

Wow lil al....... been in the game this long and u cant hit a switch. Omg


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:rofl:TTT for the HOP


----------



## peewee

Oohh yeah I forgot to mention.....speed racers rice rockets are not welcome due to the actions they do and affect lowriders. U bring this negative actions to this cruize night and u will get booted out:buttkick::finger:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

peewee said:


> Oohh yeah I forgot to mention.....speed racers rice rockets are not welcome due to the actions they do and affect lowriders. U bring this negative actions to this cruize night and u will get booted out:buttkick::finger:


*thats right my boy we would kick them out :buttkick::guns:*


----------



## Drowzy818

peewee said:


> Oohh yeah I forgot to mention.....speed racers rice rockets are not welcome due to the actions they do and affect lowriders. U bring this negative actions to this cruize night and u will get booted out:buttkick::finger:



well said my boy...the speed racers and rice rockets fucked up the van nuys cruise night you will not do it to this one..if you want to hit your switches, 3 wheel, hop, hit your bags thats cool... you want to race burn rubber then stay your ass at home..we are tierd of everyone blaming the lowrider community for your dumb acts..so you will get 86's the reason we are putting is out there is because last month at the van nuys once a month cruise night some dumb fuck in a rice rocket was busting donuts and ended up being chased by the cops and crashing so because of this the cops have closed down that cruise night that has been going on for over 2 years..


----------



## Drowzy818

more hoppers to be announced....keep it posted...


----------



## SHY BOY

BUMP!!


----------



## mr818bullet

DID I HURT UR FEELING LIL (al) IT'S COOL THAT U ADMITT U CANT HIT UR SWITCH ... CAUSE IM GONNA RUB IT IN UR FACE EVERY TIME I SEE U!!!!!!!!!!!!MR BULLET SAID IT!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

Drowzy818 said:


> well said my boy...the speed racers and rice rockets fucked up the van nuys cruise night you will not do it to this one..if you want to hit your switches, 3 wheel, hop, hit your bags thats cool... you want to race burn rubber then stay your ass at home..we are tierd of everyone blaming the lowrider community for your dumb acts..so you will get 86's the reason we are putting is out there is because last month at the van nuys once a month cruise night some dumb fuck in a rice rocket was busting donuts and ended up being chased by the cops and crashing so because of this the cops have closed down that cruise night that has been going on for over 2 years..


*WILL SAID MY BOY :thumbsup:*


----------



## DIPN714

da elco gonaa bust some assssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss;;;who ever want some;;818;; can just pull up


----------



## 1952allday

Is their gonna be cruising this Sat., night Martin


----------



## SHY BOY

ITS STILL ON,THERE'S GONNA BE A CRUISE/HOP HOMIE OUT IN NO.HO RAIN OR SHINE ITS GONNA GO ON,SEE U THERE,THANX 4 DA SUPPORT


----------



## JUST2C

Saco 's (818) 471-5820 Also Saco E $72 bucks lay & play


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

SHY BOY said:


> ITS STILL ON,THERE'S GONNA BE A CRUISE/HOP HOMIE OUT IN NO.HO RAIN OR SHINE ITS GONNA GO ON,SEE U THERE,THANX 4 DA SUPPORT


:thumbsup:*THATS RIGHT MY BOY *


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT for *One Life C.C.* and *their* North Hollywood Cruise Night in the *Big Bad 818 Valle!*


----------



## DIPN714

charge ur batterys fellows


----------



## MUFASA

:scrutinize:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:drama:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 3 guests)

Junior LOC 

Hi Guests! :wave:


----------



## MalibuLou

what time does this start?


----------



## Junior LOC

MalibuLou said:


> what time does this start?


7 PM


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

TTMFT


----------



## TONY M

MANIACOS AL 100 WILL B THERE


----------



## peewee

TONY M said:


> MANIACOS AL 100 WILL B THERE



Tony see u and the MANIACOS C.C hopefully on Saturday.....:thumbsup:


----------



## peewee

JUST2C said:


> Saco 's (818) 471-5820 Also Saco E $72 bucks lay & play



U forgot to mention how much for o.g Saco motors $?:dunno:


----------



## JUST2C

peewee said:


> U forgot to mention how much for o.g Saco motors $?:dunno:


 $ 95 bucks


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS 
:wave:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Street Fame / Good Times might be coming down 2-3 radicals


----------



## peewee

GT~PLATING said:


> Street Fame / Good Times might be coming down 2-3 radicals


Sounds good GT.....rain or shine we make it happen, the last time there was drizzles and the homies came out and hopped off (Maniacos, City 2 City, Primeros, Strictly Ridin, Hang Em High etc)

Hope to see u out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

GT~PLATING said:


> Street Fame / Good Times might be coming down 2-3 radicals


sound good loco..see you guys on sat..


----------



## Drowzy818

TONY M said:


> MANIACOS AL 100 WILL B THERE


thats right maniacos always putting it down..


----------



## SHY BOY

*STTMFT!!! JUST 3 DAYS AWAY *:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:guns::nono:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

TTT....Sounds like its going to be another good turn out....:thumbsup:.....


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> charge ur batterys fellows


:h5:


----------



## SHY BOY

STTMFT!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*ttmft top for all hoppers and riders coming out:thumbsup:*


----------



## Drowzy818

confirmed dream-on and yastuvo will be out to cover this event.. going down rain or shine..


----------



## TONY M

RAIN OR SHINE WILL B THERE


----------



## DREAM ON

Drowzy818 said:


> confirmed dream-on and yastuvo will be out to cover this event.. going down rain or shine..


Yeap I will there!!!


----------



## Drowzy818

DREAM ON said:


> Yeap I will there!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

convertable top down;;wow


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## DIPN714

BRING IT ON;;;;;;;;;;;FADE THIS;;;;;;;;;


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*ITS GOING TO BE A NICE NIGHT RAIN OR SHINE LETS ALL HAVE A GOODTIME AND EAT SOME TACOS :drama:*


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *ITS GOING TO BE A NICE NIGHT RAIN OR SHINE LETS ALL HAVE A GOODTIME AND EAT SOME TACOS :drama:*[/QUOT] :h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ITS GOING TO BE A NICE NIGHT RAIN OR SHINE LETS ALL HAVE A GOODTIME AND EAT SOME TACOS :drama:*[/QUOT] :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> *WAZ UP MY BOY SEE U IN 2 DAYS:wave:There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 4 guests)
> 
> 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS
> 
> :h5:*
Click to expand...


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY

Its going down 2morrow Rain or shine bring what u swang and just have a good time,remember just clean up after ur selves so we can continue this every month...


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​


----------



## DIPN714

:guns::burn:


----------



## mr818bullet

DIPN714 said:


> :guns::burn:


:machinegun::loco:


----------



## SHY BOY

:drama:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

I'm looking for that purple ls hop and run when my shit broke at home depot let's do it darryls lil bro no crying (but its a double ) anyone pulling up hit ur own switch


----------



## mr818bullet

YES SIR .... THAT MEANS U TOO LIL al


----------



## Junior LOC

:drama:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:drama:*ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD NIGHT *


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Bullet was up u ready to go or what ? We gotta bring this 818 thing up


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> I'm looking for that purple ls hop and run when my shit broke at home depot let's do it darryls lil bro no crying (but its a double ) anyone pulling up hit ur own switch


:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

What up with scrappy u still around dawg u coming out or is that cuttlass retired?


----------



## mr818bullet

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Bullet was up u ready to go or what ? We gotta bring this 818 thing up


10 -4 ROGER THAT


----------



## DIPN714

i hope ur ready mr. 818


----------



## DIPN714

mr818bullet said:


> YES SIR .... THAT MEANS U TOO LIL al


all i gona say is bring ur elco out and lets do this;;;;win lose or tie;;;


----------



## DIPN714

after i leave da 818 bullet all u gona no is that BIG AL SAID IT;;:buttkick:


----------



## mr818bullet

When u leave the 818 i gonna be yelling ....next time hit ur own switch


----------



## mr818bullet

Cause BULLET said it!!!!!!!


----------



## mr818bullet

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> What up with scrappy u still around dawg u coming out or is that cuttlass retired?


U should ask his girl... she might answer!!!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:roflmao:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

mr818bullet said:


> U should ask his girl... she might answer!!!!


Scrappy where u at homie la talking shit and u aint bringin your shit out ,?


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Was up juan ? U cming down or what my monte ready for you or kenny. I'm doing bout 35 inches eazy win and u get free tacos on me baby


----------



## mr818bullet

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Was up juan ? U cming down or what my monte ready for you or kenny. I'm doing bout 35 inches eazy win and u get free tacos on me baby


Fuck that if i lose i aint bying lil al shit!!!! He better buy me tacos!!!!!


----------



## Junior LOC

:drama: :roflmao:


----------



## SHY BOY

Late Bump!!


----------



## SHY BOY

Late Bump!! For da 818


----------



## Drowzy818

SHY BOY said:


> Late Bump!! For da 818


Just check the weather its going to stop raining around 3pm so we will be good for tonight
Still going down don't let a little rain scare you people its still going to be cracking...


----------



## DIPN714

Drowzy818 said:


> Just check the weather its going to stop raining around 3pm so we will be good for tonight
> Still going down don't let a little rain scare you people its still going to be cracking...[/QUOTE
> :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

mr818bullet said:


> Fuck that if i lose i aint bying lil al shit!!!! He better buy me tacos!!!!!


tacos


----------



## DIPN714

L.A. BREAKING U GUYS OFF;;;:h5:


----------



## SHY BOY

TTMFT!!


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

We will see who does the breaking off no crying allowed


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 guests)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS 
sees13805 
jaimeprimeros818 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 3 guests)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS :h5:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

Ready for some bomb ass tocos.....:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

TTT for the HOP


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL ON DA WAY


----------



## peewee

Already starting to get good,......Big John and 4 play in the house....


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

ON MY WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Primeros 818 monte on the way


----------



## mr818bullet




----------



## peewee

Thanx to everyone that came out, it was a good turn out and a lot of good hopping. This is what it is all about, enjoying what we do and showing love and respect for one another.......Until next time:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

FROM TODAY'S EVENT......GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE!!!


----------



## SHY BOY

:dunno:


----------



## DIPN714

BULLET U LET ME DOWN I WANTED TO SERVE UR ELCO;;;BIG AL SAID IT;; I GUESS I HAVED TO MAKE [ ANOTHER ] SHOP CALL;;:guns::guns::guns::guns::guns::guns::guns::buttkick::buttkick::guns:;;ALL U GOT TO DO NOW IS :worship::worship: BIG AL








THIS IS FOR YOU;;


----------



## DREAM ON

HERE ARE FEW MORE PICS FROM LAST NIGHT..........


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## SHY BOY

IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT!!


----------



## TONY M

MANIACOS AL 100 REP


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT THANKS TO EVEYONE THAT DONATED TO FRANCISO SEE EVERYONE ON FEB 18 NEXT CRUISE NIGHT N HOP :thumbsup:*


----------



## mr818bullet

DIPN714 said:


> BULLET U LET ME DOWN I WANTED TO SERVE UR ELCO;;;BIG AL SAID IT;; I GUESS I HAVED TO MAKE [ ANOTHER ] SHOP CALL;;:guns::guns::guns::guns::guns::guns::guns::buttkick::buttkick::guns:;;ALL U GOT TO DO NOW IS :worship::worship: BIG AL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS FOR YOU;;









BACK AT U!!!!:finger:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Rick do some shit to your car feb 18 I'm coming for tHat ass ima mash on that regal once and for all and I don't want your lunch money or ur junky ass car just a 12 pack coronas will do so be ready cuz not even darryl can help u now I'm taking ur beer and ur soul nucca


----------



## SHY BOY

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714

mr 818 bullet;;;;;be on cren shaw this sunday 3;00 pm;;;calling u out;;da ELCO will b on the shaw;;;pull up;;;u no the rest


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:drama:


----------



## CROWDS91

:drama:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Idk man big Al's surfboard was working on that first hop


----------



## ChevySSJunky

GT~PLATING said:


> Idk man big Al's surfboard was working on that first hop




Thats for real . . . . .it don't take much for it to start riding the waves. . . . . .it gets UP quick


Had a coo time , here are some pics


----------



## Drowzy818




----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## JUST2C

TTT :drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Darrrrrrrrrrrrrrryl ur buddy ricky gonna need some help with his cHumbucket regal on da 18th kenny said fuck dat I don't want aNy of jaimes monte oh well its all good kinda hard to keep da 818 up just between me shyboy and bullet but we gonna do it guaranteed,cars going to the right place for the 85 to 90 inch mark babyyyyyyyyYy,terrence get the fucking plasma and welder cracking dawg time to mash on these fellows


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

peewee said:


> Already starting to get good,......Big John and 4 play in the house....


Pee Wee...Call me Dawg...


----------



## Drowzy818

ttt....feb 18..


----------



## DIPN714

bullet;;;


----------



## DIPN714

Drowzy818 said:


>


]
:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UojhqQKI-I&feature=player_embedded#t=431s


----------



## SHY BOY

:drama:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714

CRENSHAW SUNDY BULLET;;REDEEM UR SELF;;JAN 29


----------



## mr818bullet

I do work lil al...... we gonna do this..... i'll be the one looking for u when i have time !!!!wont make it this sunday..... but it will be soon


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Uz up al where's rick I'm coming for that ass he staying low or what ?


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:drama::roflmao:


----------



## 4_PLAY!




----------



## JOEMAN

LMFAO


----------



## JOEMAN

BE FOR


----------



## JOEMAN

AFTER


----------



## mr818bullet

JOEY WE GONNA BREAK THERES CLOWNS OFF!!!!! THIS IS WHAT THEY DO ALL DAY 24/7 THIS IS THERE JOB....... I DO IT AS A HOBBIE AND WHEN IM BORED....... LIL HERE AND THERE........ BUTT THEY WANNA TALK LIKE THEY CAN HIT THERE OWN SWITCH ..... LET them BE........ I LAUGH A CLOWNS!!!!!!!! MR 818 BULLET SAID !!!!!!


----------



## mr818bullet

CHUPAS PUTOS!!!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:drama:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

JOEMAN said:


> LMFAO


:boink:...........


----------



## PACHUCO 39




----------



## JOEMAN

JOEMAN said:


> BE FOR


THERE WILL BE MORE UP DATES


----------



## JOEMAN

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Bullet I hope ur car breaks again and again and again until u junk that shit u know why , joey that black car u working on sucks it will never do shit ,I hope it don't do shit everrrrrrr take your torch and cut it up sell it for scrap ,oh yeah its terrances fault that its chipn getn stuck at 25 inches maybe hydraulics is just not your game lmao


its ur junk foo i will just take the hydraulics and give ur car back like and i will do u one better i will cut the top make it a rag lmfao


----------



## JUST2C

:drama:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Damn that's fucked up


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:drama:TTT


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Joey terrance do u know any witch doctors bullets elco has a curse onit called itdontdoshitatall help him get rid of this curse


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Joey terrance do u know any witch doctors bullets elco has a curse onit called itdontdoshitatall help him get rid of this





jaimeprimeros818 said:


> curse


dont hate;;;what u got


----------



## DIPN714

mr818bullet said:


> JOEY WE GONNA BREAK THERES CLOWNS OFF!!!!! THIS IS WHAT THEY DO ALL DAY 24/7 THIS IS THERE JOB....... I DO IT AS A HOBBIE AND WHEN IM BORED....... LIL HERE AND THERE........ BUTT THEY WANNA TALK LIKE THEY CAN HIT THERE OWN SWITCH ..... LET them BE........ I LAUGH A CLOWNS!!!!!!!! MR 818 BULLET SAID !!!!!!


cum on now bullet


----------



## smokes805

:drama:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:rofl::drama:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

DIPN714 said:


> dont hate;;;what u got




Just 80 inches on that monte why? Any onewant it?


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:drama:


----------



## Drowzy818

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Joey terrance do u know any witch doctors bullets elco has a curse onit called itdontdoshitatall help him get rid of this curse


:wow:


----------



## GT~PLATING

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Just 80 inches on that monte why? Any onewant it?


Damn 80 inches and u have no back seat?


----------



## PHANTOM

lot of good hoppers,cant wait for the next one


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:drama:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

GT~PLATING said:


> Damn 80 inches and u have no back seat?


I can put the seat in if u wanna hop keep in mind its my first try at a hopper my cars always done under 40 cuz they strEet cars but I got a t top monte coming out for suMmer let me know when and ill put the back seat back on just for u, good day to u now sir.


----------



## GT~PLATING

My first hopper did 85 with a backseat when it came out on my first try now it does 99. My cutlass does 103 which one u want lol. Street car why you tow it in them from around the corner. Lol when u get to 90 let me know so I don't waste my time cuz I'm a landscaper and I'm always busy lol


----------



## strictly ricc

GT~PLATING said:


> My first hopper did 85 with a backseat when it came out on my first try now it does 99. My cutlass does 103 which one u want lol. Street car why you tow it in them from around the corner. Lol when u get to 90 let me know so I don't waste my time cuz I'm a landscaper and I'm always busy lol


lol.............:sprint:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Wich ever u wanna bring and my monte isn't a street car I do tow it bring it on the 18th so we can hop them aint no thing nothing wrong with landscaping I do ok nice house a few cars nothing to complain about ill take ur advice maybe it should be doing more than 80 ill work on it bring something for the hop, I got abig body street car too if u wanna hop that its nice to see u know so much about me and I don't even know who u are hmmmm


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

My hop is against rickys twotone regal (clip) one color body another but if gt plating has a hopper of his own bring it not a street impala a hopper and Make sure its ur own shit not johns or other people I back up my shit with my cars win or lose.


----------



## GT~PLATING

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> My hop is against rickys twotone regal (clip) one color body another but if gt plating has a hopper of his own bring it not a street impala a hopper and Make sure its ur own shit not johns or other people I back up my shit with my cars win or lose.


Did u just say IF I have a hopper? Bahahahaha by the looks of that last hop of u stuck at 50 I'm wasting my time. 

Which one do u want u tell me ?


----------



## GT~PLATING

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> My hop is against rickys twotone regal (clip) one color body another but if gt plating has a hopper of his own bring it not a street impala a hopper and Make sure its ur own shit not johns or other people I back up my shit with my cars win or lose.


Or this one u choose! And they are mine if u want more I got more lol


----------



## GT~PLATING

Man I'm playing with u I ain't even got a car


----------



## BIG TURTLE

:inout:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

:rimshot:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

:buttkick:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

:drama:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

GT~PLATING said:


> Man I'm playing with u I ain't even got a car


I don't know much about the hop game but ur ruler must be broken cuz gbodies max out at 100 to short onthe back end buti could be wrong,I got stuck at 60 cuz it was last minute shit,not gonna happen this time make sure u come on the 18th u don't need a car bring pom poms I'm sure your idol big john and darryl will be there goooooo hhh


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Just 80 inches on that monte why? Any onewant it?


yes be glad to serve u;;bring cash lets make it real INTERESTING


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Uz up al where's rick I'm coming for that ass he staying low or what ?


:drama::drama::inout:


----------



## GT~PLATING

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> I don't know much about the hop game but ur ruler must be broken cuz gbodies max out at 100 to short onthe back end buti could be wrong,I got stuck at 60 cuz it was lasted ur minute shit,not gonna happen this time make sure tu come on the 18th u don't need a car bring pom poms I'm sure your idol big john and darryl will be
> 
> 
> So u didn't tell me which one u wanna get served by! Man if ur builder telling u GBodys max out at 100 and u stuck at 60 maybe u should take
> Your car to HHH! LMAO


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

GT~PLATING said:


> jaimeprimeros818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about the hop game but ur ruler must be broken cuz gbodies max out at 100 to short onthe back end buti could be wrong,I got stuck at 60 cuz it was lasted ur minute shit,not gonna happen this time make sure tu come on the 18th u don't need a car bring pom poms I'm sure your idol big john and darryl will be
> 
> 
> So u didn't tell me which one u wanna get served by! Man if ur builder telling u GBodys max out at 100 and u stuck at 60 maybe u should take
> Your car to HHH! LMAO
Click to expand...


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Just bring something it don't have to be yours I guess just at least hit the switch urself


----------



## GT~PLATING

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> jaimeprimeros818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bring something it don't have to be yours I guess just at least hit the switch urself
> 
> 
> 
> I can hit my own switch! Shit all I gotta do is hit it once and it's over lol! Go work on ur car tell me when u ready
Click to expand...


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

GT~PLATING said:


> jaimeprimeros818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can hit my own switch! Shit all I gotta do is hit it once and it's over lol! Go work on ur car tell me when u ready
> 
> 
> 
> Damn dawg u should be ashamed posting other peoples cars oh well chaio probably don't care what a waste of time see u at the hop borrow a car or something damn maybe ill let u play with my car what a shame, oh u know what ima let my 12 year old boy smash on u lol be ready
Click to expand...


----------



## MUFASA

Lmfao !!


----------



## GT~PLATING

DO YOU HOMEWORK HOMIE ....CHAIO IS MY HOMIE, BUILDER AND BUSINESS PARTNER....MY SHIT IS STREET FAME BUILT AND THEY BOTH MY CARS. THE LINCOLN I BUSTED OUT FRESH. THE CUTLASS WAS HIS HE SOLD IT THEN I BOUT IT FROM STEFAN! NONE OF MY SHIT I POST IS CHAIO'S. SO YOU GONNA TELL ME THE LUXURY SPORT HE'S BUILDING ME NOW IS HIS TOO.


----------



## GT~PLATING

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> GT~PLATING said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn dawg u should be ashamed posting other peoples cars oh well chaio probably don't care what a waste of time see u at the hop borrow a car or something damn maybe ill let u play with my car what a shame, oh u know what ima let my 12 year old boy smash on u lol be ready
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME BORROW A CAR HOMIE PLEASE...........DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND LIKE I SAID THEY ARE MY CARS WHEN YOU GET YOUR SHIT WORKING LET ME KNOW. I GUESS YOU ARE THE NEW BOOTY IN THE HOP GAME.
Click to expand...


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

We talking here and now for the18th worry bout that bullshit later homeboy if u got something for the 18th say so if not then don't talk shit about me getn stuck at 50


----------



## GT~PLATING

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> GT~PLATING said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn dawg u should be ashamed posting other peoples cars oh well chaio probably don't care what a waste of time see u at the hop borrow a car or something damn maybe ill let u play with my car what a shame, oh u know what ima let my 12 year old boy smash on u lol be ready
> 
> 
> 
> AND IM BUILDING A LUXURY SPORT SINGLE PUMP SO MY YORKIE CAN SERVE YOUR 13YR OLD SON.:roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## GT~PLATING

LET'S DO THIS I GOT 5K ON MY LINCOLN AGAINST YOUR WHATEVER YOU WANNA BRING.....I BORROWED THEM FROM CHAIO TOO:roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> We talking here and now for the18th worry bout that bullshit later homeboy if u got something for the 18th say so if not then don't talk shit about me getn stuck at 50



IM READY FOR YOU TODAY, TOMORROW, SUNDAY WHENEVER.


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Enough talk homeboy let's see what it do like I said now is now what's getn built is later it is what it is I got another luxury sport when ur ready except no one is building that one but me and my kid


----------



## GT~PLATING

THIS IS CHAIO'S WANNA HOP HIM TOO .... WE CAN DO THIS ANYTIME.....


----------



## GT~PLATING

awh shit homie come on i was just starting to have some fun......See ya on the 18th


----------



## BIG TURTLE

hno: JUST SAYING!!


----------



## GT~PLATING

BIG TURTLE said:


> hno: JUST SAYING!!


WHAT'S UP TURTLE....DID U SEE THAT SHIT ...ALL OF A SUDDEN CHAIO OWNS MY CARS OH WELL I GUESS I CAN OWN HIS TOO HAHAHAHA:roflmao:I DO HAVE HIS 63 AT MY SHOP RIGHT NOW HAHAHAH


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Lol its a hop ese don't front 5k on to me don't do that please ur getting out of hand but to each its own


----------



## GT~PLATING

Chaios single pump you want this one too.


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LMFAO .... HE BETTER DO HOMEWORK!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

:ninja:


----------



## GT~PLATING

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Lol its a hop ese don't front 5k on to me don't do that please ur getting out of hand but to each its own


U SAID MY CARS ARE SOMEONE ELSE'S JUST BACKING UP MY SHIT ....


----------



## BIG TURTLE

SO ARE WE GONNA SEE A HOP OR WHAT ......


----------



## GT~PLATING

IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE .....IT'S ALL HOP TALK TO HYPE IT UP LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY I'LL COME SERVE U!


----------



## GT~PLATING

BIG TURTLE said:


> SO ARE WE GONNA SEE A HOP OR WHAT ......



CHAIO DIDNT LET ME BORROW ANY OF HIS 4 HOPPERS


----------



## BIG TURTLE

GT~PLATING said:


> CHAIO DIDNT LET ME BORROW ANY OF HIS 4 HOPPERS


DAM QUE GACHO ...... LOL HES LIKE RENT AWHEEL YOU WANNA HOP ON THE WEEKEND JUST CALL CHAIO ..... JUST SAYING LMFAO


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Fuck yeah we gonna see a hop on the 18th I'm the new booty so it takes 16 days to change a set of solenoids but ill be there


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:drama:66 CHEVY VALLEEROS 
jaimeprimeros818 
SHY BOY+:wave:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Mutha fuckin 818 coming out on the 18th got alil surprise for that ass just be ready bring the best u got I don't wanna hear shit mwanna act like gs. Wee will see


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

No motha fuickin home work needed u wanna fuck with it ok we see ur ass on the 18th or sooner not giving a fuck since u wanna be disrespctfull fuck u come to the 818 any time leave my club out oif shit u and me mutha fucka any time


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

And big turttle u around my block in pacas u wanna get in this shit say the word


----------



## BIG TURTLE

DAMMMMM LOKO LIKE THAT .....


----------



## GT~PLATING

Check this out homie this is a hop topic and Hop talk! Ain't no one disrespecting here it's all shit talking to make the hops fun! I ain't no bitch but if I'm a bang I'll stay in my hood!


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Say the word u wanna hop or run ur fucking mouth how ever u wanna do it either way who u think u fucking with who ever when ever where ever just leave my club out of it ,turttle u been to my house to check my blazer and my monte for paint so u know where I be


----------



## GT~PLATING

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Say the word u wanna hop or run ur fucking mouth how ever u wanna do it either way who u think u fucking with who ever when ever where ever just leave my club out of it ,turttle u been to my house to check my blazer and my monte for paint so u know where I be


Thought we was hopping homie but u taking this personal! I shot u my number call me let take care of this.


----------



## BIG TURTLE

I KNOW LOKO THATS WHY ..... WE NEVER DISRESPECTED YOU OR YOUR CLUB SO DONT KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ! NOBODY CALLED YOU NAMES OR NADA FOR YOU TO SAY THAT GT OR ME WHERE DISRESPECTING YOU , BUT YOU COME HERE CALLING HIM A BITCH .... I THINK YOU THE ONE DISRESPECTING ..... JUST SAYING! YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS YOU KNOW WHERE I LIVE LOKO, OR HERES MY # 818-979-3283


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

This shit is between me and who ever the fuck gt plating is take it how u want it when ever where ever you got a yorkie to fuck with my kid motha fucka I hope u make it to nh and see how brave u are in person biaaaaaaatch


----------



## DIPN714

he guys why don't we let da cars do all da talking;;looser buys the tacos;;;;got that;;;all this talk,,,you guys dont haved to wait till da 18th if ur that serious,,i can set up a hop for u two any day of the week and even have big fish there for the recording;;;BIG AL DAID IT


----------



## MUFASA

:drama:


----------



## GT~PLATING

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> This shit is between me and who ever the fuck gt plating is take it how u want it when ever where ever you got a yorkie to fuck with my kid motha fucka I hope u make it to nh and see how brave u are in person biaaaaaaatch


Check this out homie first I don't disrespect my club or anybody else's club like that. 2. I don't Internet bang. I sent u my number u haven't called. 3. I ain't no bitch! Highland Street & Pacific in Santana is where I'm at. You think I'm a bitch come on down!


----------



## MUFASA

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714

[QUOTE=GT~PLATING;15112962]Check this out homie first I don't disrespect my 
club or anybody else's club like that. 2. I don't Internet bang. I sent u my number u haven't called. 3. I ain't no bitch! Highland Street & Pacific in Santana is where I'm at. You think I'm a bitch come on down![/QUOTE]
:h5:
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;WOW;;U GUYS MAD OR WHAT


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Forget the shit talking no internet banging let's hop our shit and see what happens if anything else well settle it just don't talk shit about your yorkie and my kid homeboy this was u and me to begin with I'm not backing down but the nh hop is all we got here and I'm not gonna fuck that up for everyone u call it


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*LETS ALL HAVE A GOOD NIGHT OF HOPPING AND DO WHAT WE DO BEST IS LOWRIDING AND HOPPING THATS WHAT WE ALL LIKE TO DO SO LETS JUST HAVE FUN LIKE WE ALWAYS BEEN DOING FOR THE PAST 4 MOTHS IN NO HO :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

MUFASA said:


> :drama:


*WAZ UP BIG HOMIE HOW U DOING*


----------



## MUFASA

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *WAZ UP BIG HOMIE HOW U DOING*


GOOD HOMIE.....THX FOR ASKN.....N U ?IM JUST HERE WATCHN THE SHOW !


----------



## GT~PLATING

I'll be there to hop


----------



## GT~PLATING

MUFASA said:


> GOOD HOMIE.....THX FOR ASKN.....N U ?IM JUST HERE WATCHN THE SHOW !


The shit talking always better than the hop lol


----------



## KLASSICK CC

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

GT~PLATING said:


> The shit talking always better than the hop lol


Lmao....


----------



## SHY BOY

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *LETS ALL HAVE A GOOD NIGHT OF HOPPING AND DO WHAT WE DO BEST IS LOWRIDING AND HOPPING THATS WHAT WE ALL LIKE TO DO SO LETS JUST HAVE FUN LIKE WE ALWAYS BEEN DOING FOR THE PAST 4 MOTHS IN NO HO :thumbsup:*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

GT~PLATING said:


> Check this out homie this is a hop topic and Hop talk! Ain't no one disrespecting here it's all shit talking to make the hops fun! I ain't no bitch* but if I'm a bang I'll stay in my hood*!



BWAHAHAHA!!! :bowrofl:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)

Junior LOC 
El Socio 8005 
jaimeprimeros818 

Whats up Jaime, What time did you leave the Dublins last night Ese? 

We had a Few breeze's right after the club and we kicked it at the Homies pad.


----------



## GT~PLATING

TTT it's gonna be cracking on the 18th


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Fuck homie we left when the cop moved his car from behind my truck went to tommys and went home that place is allright dawg lots of bad bitches u doing good deeds in there how often does it crack like that?


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:drama:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX

yeah


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

MUFASA said:


> GOOD HOMIE.....THX FOR ASKN.....N U ?IM JUST HERE WATCHN THE SHOW !


*IM DOING GOOD HOMIE JUST TRYING TO STAY BUSY DOING THINGS AND GETTING READY FOR OUR CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC MAYBE U AND THE CLUB COULD COME DOWN MAY 6 @ BRAND PARK*


----------



## JOEMAN

lmfao:rofl:


----------



## DIPN714

:run:r u gona show up;;;;bullet???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mr818bullet

lil al im gonna be ur worst nightmare CAN U SMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELL WHAT THE BULLET IS COOKING


----------



## Aubrey2007

[h=2]







[/h]TTMFT


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

What's cooking bullet ? Make some al bondigas lol les roll foo me and chato gonna go with some hoes later we gonna go drink at thhe prez first lemmme know if u at the shop late so we can take them cuz I got my kidz at the house tonite


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Bullet stop cooking shit and call me we gonna leave at 930 get ready


----------



## DIPN714

mr818bullet said:


> lil al im gonna be ur worst nightmare CAN U SMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELL WHAT THE BULLET IS COOKING


about time;;;;hey man if u need help,,,just call me, i just wana see ur elco out again;;;its a elco thang bro;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

u wana meet me on da shaw;;;supper bowl sunday;;


----------



## MUFASA

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *IM DOING GOOD HOMIE JUST TRYING TO STAY BUSY DOING THINGS AND GETTING READY FOR OUR CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC MAYBE U AND THE CLUB COULD COME DOWN MAY 6 @ BRAND PARK*


Ill c whats up, been to that park for a couple functions....


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> u wana meet me on da shaw;;;supper bowl sunday;;


Imma be out there, u can treat to some grub ! :happysad:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

MUFASA said:


> Ill c whats up, been to that park for a couple functions....


*OK COOL ILL KEEP U POSTED *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## ElProfeJose

FEB 25TH SATURDAY


----------



## Junior LOC

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Fuck homie we left when the cop moved his car from behind my truck went to tommys and went home that place is allright dawg lots of bad bitches u doing good deeds in there how often does it crack like that?


I haven't been there in a minute. It cracks on Monday night too but im not sure what other days. The place is aight.


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

mr818bullet said:


>


Mr bullet u working on that elco or just slacking off ?


----------



## JOEMAN

lol


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

JOEMAN said:


> lol


Joey les go take the hydros of that elco and put them in the cutty asap lol


----------



## mr818bullet

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Joey les go take the hydros of that elco and put them in the cutty asap lol


Im still cooking : )


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Bull shit u got some chubby chicks at the shop and u don't invite lol that's cool though


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 432941


NO HOP


----------



## peewee

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> NO HOP


B.B.J
Yes it is still going down on Feb 18 :yes:

That flyer is for the Cinco De Mayo event on 05/06/12....No hopp:nosad:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Oh shit juan u alive? Aint heard from u in a long time


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Mr bullet u working on that elco or just slacking off ?


:wave::wave::wave::dunno:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:drama:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Oh shit juan u alive? Aint heard from u in a long time


WHAT UP MAN JUST BEEN BUSY I BE OUT THERE TO BREAK THE 818 OFF AS USUALLY ON THE 18 I JUST SEEN THE NEW VIDEO U POSTED OF YOUR CAR HOPPIN LOOK GOOD SEE HOW IT LOOKS WHEN WHEN A CAR IS IN FRONT OF IT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

peewee said:


> B.B.J
> Yes it is still going down on Feb 18 :yes:
> 
> That flyer is for the Cinco De Mayo event on 05/06/12....No hopp:nosad:


O OK GOOD LOOKING PEEWEE HOW EVERYTHING


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> WHAT UP MAN JUST BEEN BUSY I BE OUT THERE TO BREAK THE 818 OFF AS USUALLY ON THE 18 I JUST SEEN THE NEW VIDEO U POSTED OF YOUR CAR HOPPIN LOOK GOOD SEE HOW IT LOOKS WHEN WHEN A CAR IS IN FRONT OF IT


U want it to be your car in front of it baby 1 dozen tacos and a 12 pack get ready to pay up 818 coming juanito was up with kenny he coming at least To cheer me on or did he get his car back ?


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> U want it to be your car in front of it baby 1 dozen tacos and a 12 pack get ready to pay up 818 coming juanito was up with kenny he coming at least To cheer me on or did he get his car back ?


YES HE GOT HIS CAR BACK HE SAID HE BE OUT THERE BUT U ON 1 DOZEN TACOS AND A 12 PACK BET


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Heyjuan aint no thing I got u guys all U can eat on me baby I appreciate u coming down to hop and talk shit its what makes it hAppen put some big ass high boots on kenny cuz he so fucking short I won't see him till he punches me on my knees lol


----------



## DIPN714

:facepalm:


----------



## JUST2C

G-Force Gear Saco's (818) 471-5820 :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

U got competition sacos ?


----------



## JUST2C

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> U got competition sacos ?


 Yup! and Saco E (818) 471-5820 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY

:drama:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:drama:


----------



## 805Alfy

Hope to make it out there this time missed the last one


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

:banghead:


----------



## mr818bullet

JAIME THAT Y UR HEAD HURTS STOP BANGING ON BRICK WALLS


----------



## peewee

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> O OK GOOD LOOKING PEEWEE HOW EVERYTHING


What up B.B.J.......:wave:

Everything good just waiting on you to come back....See u on Feb 18:h5:


----------



## peewee

805Alfy said:


> Hope to make it out there this time missed the last one


We will be here waiting Homie....:thumbsup:

Bring my Homiez ESE ROB & SMOKES with you:biggrin:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

mr818bullet said:


> JAIME THAT Y UR HEAD HURTS STOP BANGING ON BRICK WALLS


Yeah ill do that but these hoes got me going crazy 
Just found out one of them didn't give up all the money she made on lankershim


----------



## JUST2C

:drama:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

:thumbsup::loco:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## Bear

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:drama:*GOING TO BE A NICE NIGHT IN THE VALLE*


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> :drama:*GOING TO BE A NICE NIGHT IN THE VALLE*


Ima do my best to not let the valle down working on getn some more inches can't wait for the 18th


----------



## PRIMEROS 818

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Ima do my best to not let the valle down working on getn some more inches can't wait for the 18th


----------



## DIPN714

GET THEM INCHES CAUSE I AM;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;CUM ON BULLET;;;;;;;SPECIAL GUEST HOPPER;;;SHAGGS CUTLAS,,


----------



## DIPN714

north hollywood''''''''' my brothers,,b there and watch all da heavy hitters


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Heyjuan aint no thing I got u guys all U can eat on me baby I appreciate u coming down to hop and talk shit its what makes it hAppen put some big ass high boots on kenny cuz he so fucking short I won't see him till he punches me on my knees lol


LOL I TELL KEN HE SHOULD BE IN HIS CAR SAT. I LOVE HANG COMING OUT THERE U GUYS ARE REAL COOL


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Ima do my best to not let the valle down working on getn some more inches can't wait for the 18th


YEA U BETTER DO YOUR BEST LOL DON'T FORGET I BE OUT THERE BUMMPER CHECKING


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

peewee said:


> What up B.B.J.......:wave:
> 
> Everything good just waiting on you to come back....See u on Feb 18:h5:



IM LOOKING FORWARD THE 18TH U GUYS ARE GREAT HOST AND LA ENJOY COMING


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Yeah ill do that but these hoes got me going crazy
> Just found out one of them didn't give up all the money she made on lankershim



THAT CAUSE U ANIT PUT THAT PIMP HAND TO WORK IM COME TO LANKERSHIM AND KNOCK YOUR HO'S


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

DIPN714 said:


> GET THEM INCHES CAUSE I AM;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;CUM ON BULLET;;;;;;;SPECIAL GUEST HOPPER;;;SHAGGS CUTLAS,,




BIG AL BULLET GOT ON TRACK SHOES LOL:sprint:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

I straightened that bItch out had to back hand her ass even got the bitch to cough up some money For the beer and tacos and a bottle of crystal for me to celebrate my win on sat


----------



## DIPN714

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> BIG AL BULLET GOT ON TRACK SHOES LOL:sprint:


:inout::inout:


----------



## JOEMAN

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Ima do my best to not let the valle down working on getn some more inches can't wait for the 18th


you better work on geting some money and stop bull shiting lmfao


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

JOEMAN said:


> you better work on geting some money and stop bull shiting lmfao


That's it no cheeseburgers for u I was even gonna let u supersize but now u ur cut off


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> I straightened that bItch out had to back hand her ass even got the bitch to cough up some money For the beer and tacos and a bottle of crystal for me to celebrate my win on sat


u might want to slap her again cause u going to need 2 bottle of crystal one for my win and one for u if u win :biggrin:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Lemmeee check her bra and underwear for extra flow if she does she getn fucked up


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Ima do my best to not let the valle down working on getn some more inches can't wait for the 18th


*DO YOUR THING MY BOY :thumbsup:*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Lemmeee check her bra and underwear for extra flow if she does she getn fucked up


:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

SOME BODY FINE ME A BULLET TO SERVE;;LOL


----------



## mr818bullet

TODAY WE ARE SERVING lil al bondigas:fool2:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Chato call shyboy I think he died from alcohol poisoning lol make sure he's alive for the hop bullet u working on that elco ?fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkking headache


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

uffin:


----------



## mr818bullet

*THIS IS WHAT IM DOING*:fool2: :wave:O YEAAAAAAAAA


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

:guns:


----------



## DIPN714

mr818bullet said:


> TODAY WE ARE SERVING lil al bondigas:fool2:


I HOPE UR NOT A NO SHOW WIYH DA ELCO MAN ;;BRING IT OUT EVEN IF IT GETS STUCK;;SAVE UR REPRETATION BULLET


----------



## SHY BOY

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Chato call shyboy I think he died from alcohol poisoning lol make sure he's alive for the hop bullet u working on that elco ?fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkking headache


GOODTIMES GOODTIMES STILL HERE ALIVE AND KICKIING WOKE UP WITH A FUCKED UP CRUDA


----------



## DIPN714

:bowrofl:BULLET''GET READY FOO;;I AM CUMMING SAT;;READY OR NOT;;GONA BUST THAT assssssssss


----------



## JUST2C

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS:wave:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*GOING TO BE FUN THIS SAT HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE:thumbsup:*


----------



## jaimeprimeros818




----------



## TONY M

MANIACOS AL CIEN WILL B THERE


----------



## TEQUILERO

VALLEY LIFE CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Al that's gross u bustin buLlets ass I thought u were straight but to each his own do what u want:dunno:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

TONY M said:


> MANIACOS AL CIEN WILL B THERE


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

TEQUILERO said:


> VALLEY LIFE CC WILL BE THERE


:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> :bowrofl:BULLET''GET READY FOO;;I AM CUMMING SAT;;READY OR NOT;;GONA BUST THAT assssssssss



:scrutinize:


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Al that's gross u bustin buLlets ass I thought u were straight but to each his own do what u want:dunno:


aint nobody gay fool,,my elco gona do my busting bro;;lol


----------



## DIPN714

BULLET;;;;;BULLET;;;WHER U:dunno: HIDEING


----------



## SHY BOY

:drama:


----------



## ESEROB

:facepalm:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:drama:


----------



## rollin 72 monte

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

we got special guest showing up;;duck down with the BULLY;SERVING ANYONE;;SHAGGS WITH DA REGAL ;TAKEING ALL FADES;;L,A, WILL B IN DA HOUSE;BIG;;GET READY 818;;


----------



## DIPN714

get ready bullet


----------



## Mariololows

Please help out with any donations to help lay our brother Moreno to rest in peace this month at hop & cruise LoLows CC 818


----------



## SHY BOY

​CRUISE NIGHT AND HOP/FUNDRAISER WE HAVE LOST A BROTHER FROM THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY " MORENO" FROM LOLOWS CAR CAR CLUB ON 2-12-12 WE ARE ASKING THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT THIS EVENT WE WILL BE TAKING DONATIONS AT THE HOP TO HELP OUT THE FAMILY TO PUT HIM TO REST.


----------



## SHY BOY

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

SHY BOY 
jaimeprimeros818


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE:angel:


SHY BOY said:


> ​CRUISE NIGHT AND HOP/FUNDRAISER WE HAVE LOST A BROTHER FROM THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY " MORENO" FROM LOLOWS CAR CAR CLUB ON 2-12-12 WE ARE ASKING THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT THIS EVENT WE WILL BE TAKING DONATIONS AT THE HOP TO HELP OUT THE FAMILY TO PUT HIM TO REST.


----------



## SHY BOY

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE:angel:


u coming out right?


----------



## peewee

SHY BOY said:


> ​CRUISE NIGHT AND HOP/FUNDRAISER WE HAVE LOST A BROTHER FROM THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY " MORENO" FROM LOLOWS CAR CAR CLUB ON 2-12-12 WE ARE ASKING THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT THIS EVENT WE WILL BE TAKING DONATIONS AT THE HOP TO HELP OUT THE FAMILY TO PUT HIM TO REST.



EVERYONE THAT COMES IN TO THIS PAGE... CAN U POST UR COMMENT BUT KEEP THIS TOPIC AT THE TOPP OUT OF RESPECT AND TO SHOW MORENO THAT WE ARE HERE AS 1 FOR OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY....KEEP THIS UP TILL SATURDAY, THANK YOU! R.I.P MORENO FROM A FELLOW RYDER..PEEWEE:angel::angel:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

SHY BOY said:


> u coming out right?


Yeah I'll be there G


----------



## SHY BOY

peewee said:


> EVERYONE THAT COMES IN TO THIS PAGE... CAN U POST UR COMMENT BUT KEEP THIS TOPIC AT THE TOPP OUT OF RESPECT AND TO SHOW MORENO THAT WE ARE HERE AS 1 FOR OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY....KEEP THIS UP UP TILL SATURDAY, THANK YOU! R.I.P MORENO FROM A FELLOW RYDER..PEEWEE:angel::angel:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

SHY BOY said:


> CRUISE NIGHT AND HOP/FUNDRAISER WE HAVE LOST A BROTHER FROM THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY " MORENO" FROM LOLOWS CAR CAR CLUB ON 2-12-12 WE ARE ASKING THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT THIS EVENT WE WILL BE TAKING DONATIONS AT THE HOP TO HELP OUT THE FAMILY TO PUT HIM TO REST.


RIP MY BOY U WILL BE MISS :angel::angel:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

peewee said:


> EVERYONE THAT COMES IN TO THIS PAGE... CAN U POST UR COMMENT BUT KEEP THIS TOPIC AT THE TOPP OUT OF RESPECT AND TO SHOW MORENO THAT WE ARE HERE AS 1 FOR OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY....KEEP THIS UP UP TILL SATURDAY, THANK YOU! R.I.P MORENO FROM A FELLOW RYDER..PEEWEE:angel::angel:


Rest in peace homie , ill be there sat to support , and dedicate my hop to you homie we only kicked it a few times but we were cool ,to your lil boy stay up lil man


----------



## SHY BOY

BUMP


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*RIP MY BOY U WILL BE MISS:angel:*


----------



## DIPN714

:buttkick:


----------



## ALTERED ONES

:angel: R.I.P FROM THE ALTERED ONES CC


----------



## SHY BOY

Ttt


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:angel:RIP:angel:....
Much love from the CONNECTED cc


----------



## DIPN714

L.A gona all up in da house;;;818


----------



## SHY BOY

Bumpp


----------



## peewee

SHY BOY said:


> ​CRUISE NIGHT AND HOP/FUNDRAISER WE HAVE LOST A BROTHER FROM THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY " MORENO" FROM LOLOWS CAR CAR CLUB ON 2-12-12 WE ARE ASKING THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT THIS EVENT WE WILL BE TAKING DONATIONS AT THE HOP TO HELP OUT THE FAMILY TO PUT HIM TO REST.



To the Topp......Hope all Ryders from different area codes can make it... 

R.I.P MORENO


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## 805Alfy

Wat time is everyone meeting up


----------



## peewee

805Alfy said:


> Wat time is everyone meeting up


Everyone usually starts getting there by 07:30pm


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## 805Alfy

peewee said:


> Everyone usually starts getting there by 07:30pm


Cool see you guys there


----------



## DIPN714

and bring some hoppers out;;818;;cause we do this every sunday on da SHAW


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## ESEROB

805 COMIN THROUGH


----------



## DIPN714

323
213
805
714
818
WHO ELSE??????????


----------



## GT~PLATING

What's cracking Big Al


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## TONY M

MANIACOS AL CIEN COMMING THROUGH


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*pm bump:thumbsup:*


----------



## DIPN714

GT~PLATING said:


> What's cracking Big Al


just bring ur cars out so u can serve these fools.:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

hope ur ready big bullet;;;big AL GONE SEE U TONIGHT;;;


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Let's do this shit 818 is ready on my mothafuckin end


----------



## JOEMAN

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Let's do this shit 818 is ready on my mothafuckin end


:around::420:


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Let's do this shit 818 is ready on my mothafuckin end


could u guys bring out Mr, Bullets supper bad Elco out to play with da BIG DOGS


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

JOEMAN said:


> :around::420:


Joey quit fucking with me they gonna find u at the bottom of castaic lake with a fucking axle tied to ur leg foo


----------



## DIPN714

its getting real boreing with no comptetion to hop against;;818;;;;so if bullet dont show up i am going to keep da elco at home;after this hop;its $75.00 worth of gas each time;;lets do this


----------



## DIPN714

:guns::guns::burn::guns:bullet this is for u;;lmao;;;;:guns::guns::nono:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

DIPN714 said:


> could u guys bring out Mr, Bullets supper bad Elco out to play with da BIG DOGS


Hey al u got any lil dogs I can play with ? I think mid summer ill play with u at ur place where you do your hops I just gotta get a tow truck or a trailer and well be in business so don't complain about gas ill be in your hood soon the new guy goNna tear shit up this summer


----------



## big_JR

DIPN714 said:


> 323
> 213
> 805
> 714
> 818
> WHO ELSE??????????


Thee 310 is coming down to check it out... See u guys in a few.. ttmft.


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Hey al u got any lil dogs I can play with ? I think mid summer ill play with u at ur place where you do your hops I just gotta get a tow truck or a trailer and well be in business so don't complain about gas ill be in your hood soon the new guy goNna tear shit up this summer


JUST LET ME NO WHEN U READY;;I AINT COMPLAINING ;;BRO ;;BUT I BEEN CUMMING TO HOP BULLET AND HE HASENT SHOWED UP YED;;U DIG


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Diggin it


----------



## MUFASA

Yeah, can we get some regular street car action going ? Its a pretty long drive just to go sit there :yessad:


----------



## JOEMAN

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Joey quit fucking with me they gonna find u at the bottom of castaic lake with a fucking axle tied to ur leg foo


Lick balls ur wash up lol


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

MUFASA said:


> Yeah, can we get some regular street car action going ? Its a pretty long drive just to go sit there :yessad:


Next hop hommie well make something crack with my big body it don't do to much but well make it happen I know its far


----------



## MUFASA

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Next hop hommie well make something crack with my big body it don't do to much but well make it happen I know its far


Koo, im here anywayz


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

Flo


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

Flop?


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

JOEMAN said:


> Lick balls ur wash up lol


Damn, yeah I guess I'm washed up. Fucking pitty but ima try for a come back keep an eye out starting fresh for 20t12.first one out with a street car isnt washed up sTarting today joeman


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT LOTS OF CARS AND CLUBS SOLO RIDERS N HOPPERS CAME OUT TO HELP PUT OUR BROTHER TO REST:angel:THATS THE GOOD THING ABOUT LOWRIDING ALWAYS SHOWING SUPPORT AND HAVING A GOOD TIME HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT ON MARCH 17 FOR NEXT HOP:thumbsup::drama:*


----------



## bigshowxp




----------



## JB45

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT LOTS OF CARS AND CLUBS SOLO RIDERS N HOPPERS CAME OUT TO HELP PUT OUR BROTHER TO REST:angel:THATS THE GOOD THING ABOUT LOWRIDING ALWAYS SHOWING SUPPORT AND HAVING A GOOD TIME HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT ON MARCH 17 FOR NEXT HOP:thumbsup::drama:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

NO BULLET ;;;MAN WHY U SCARED FOO;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## 4_PLAY!

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT LOTS OF CARS AND CLUBS SOLO RIDERS N HOPPERS CAME OUT TO HELP PUT OUR BROTHER TO REST:angel:THATS THE GOOD THING ABOUT LOWRIDING ALWAYS SHOWING SUPPORT AND HAVING A GOOD TIME HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT ON MARCH 17 FOR NEXT HOP:thumbsup::drama:*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005

sapostyle805 said:


> ill Ill be at the next one and this time ill pull mine out to play


:drama:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

Y'all should hopp off 2 marrow.... Anything Cracking 2 marrow... 3 day weekend


----------



## DIPN714

where da pic


----------



## sapostyle805

El Socio 8005 said:


> :drama:


Why don't you pull up and find out if that's all I am just make sure your up front on the switch instead of hiding behind your car


----------



## El Socio 8005

Maybe if you make it to a hop or a show I can pull up


----------



## ESEROB

:drama:


----------



## smokes805

:drama:


----------



## sapostyle805

El Socio 8005 said:


> Maybe if you make it to a hop or a show I can pull up[
> 
> You've seen me at plenty events and didn't see you even try to pull up now that your a one hit wonder you come at me hear lol funny guy. Ill see you at the next one and we'll see whos turn it is to hopping your car that one


----------



## sapostyle805

I don't run my mouth I let the car do all the talking see you at the next one buddy


----------



## peewee

sapostyle805 said:


> I don't run my mouth I let the car do all the talking see you at the next one buddy


TO THE TOP..............:wave:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Yeahhhh let's start this shit so we can have some action on the next one cuz the last one was kinda boring not enough cars and I lost to cheating as rick holding up my tires trying to get get my car stuck oh well fucking cheater lol ,darryl teach u that shit?


----------



## El Socio 8005

sapostyle805 said:


> I don't run my mouth I let the car do all the talking see you at the next one buddy


Why wait so long? let me know when ur ready


----------



## 4_PLAY!

...:drama:...:nicoderm:...Now we got some action in da 805...


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR

sapostyle805 said:


> El Socio 8005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you make it to a hop or a show I can pull up[
> 
> 
> 
> WOW bro you finally got tired of the bullshit and now its time to nose them up (BeCarEfUl ThAt'S a kInG oF tHe StReEt :roflmao
Click to expand...


----------



## CROWDS91

4_PLAY! said:


> ...:drama:...:nicoderm:...Now we got some action in da 805...


what up fellas :wave: getting good in here:drama:


----------



## El Socio 8005

Like I said let me.know ill even meet u in Oxnard


----------



## sapostyle805

El Socio 8005 said:


> Like I said let me.know ill even meet u in Oxnard


Sunday 4th beck park 1:30


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*LOOKS LIKE NEXT MONTH IS GOING TO BE GOOD IN VALLE WITH THE TWO FROM 805 GOING AT IT LETS ALL HAVE SOME FUN:drama::thumbsup:*


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

You guys hopping street cars or something else so I can bring my chipper neveR been to oxnard wanna check it out homies


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS 
jaimeprimeros818 *WAZ UP HOMIE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE:thumbsup:*
sapostyle805


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

I'm trying homie its hard out here when u got cheaters like rick that been doing shit for a long time and know lil tricks here and there but its all good wanna go to check out the oxnard hitters


----------



## El Socio 8005

sapostyle805 said:


> Sunday 4th beck park 1:30


Sounds good ill be their


----------



## El Socio 8005

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> You guys hopping street cars or something else so I can bring my chipper neveR been to oxnard wanna check it out homies


Come check out should be Kew homie


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR

:thumbsup: Sergio show it how its done bro!!!!!!!! thats rite *CRUCEROS* *CAR CLUB* dont need NO damn Kings and we could give a fuck about any Crown just come out and have fun :biggrin:


----------



## sapostyle805

El Socio 8005 said:


> Sounds good ill be their


Cool see you their with my switch in hand and expect to see the same in yours


----------



## El Socio 8005

sapostyle805 said:


> Cool see you their with my switch in hand and expect to see the same in yours


Don't trip off me just be their


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR

sapostyle805 said:


> Cool see you their with my switch in hand and expect to see the same in yours


X10 so there's know excuses for a lost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 805Alfy

El Socio 8005 said:


> Sounds good ill be their


ROAD TRIP


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOEMAN

LMFAO


----------



## ESEROB

4_PLAY! said:


> ...:drama:...:nicoderm:...Now we got some action in da 805...


:guns:


----------



## ESEROB

El Socio 8005 said:


> Sounds good ill be their


----------



## Drowzy818

OH SHIT LOOK"S LIKE I'M GOING TO THE 805 THIS WEEKEND BECAUSE I WANT TO SEE THIS SHIT CRACK IN PERSON...:drama:


----------



## Drowzy818

sapostyle805 said:


> Cool see you their with my switch in hand and expect to see the same in yours


:wow:


----------



## Drowzy818

El Socio 8005 said:


> Don't trip off me just be their


:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> You guys hopping street cars or something else so I can bring my chipper neveR been to oxnard wanna check it out homies


LET'S ROLL PLAYA...LETS CHECK IT OUT...


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Drowzy818 said:


> LET'S ROLL PLAYA...LETS CHECK IT OUT...


Let's do it ,get danny his bottle and car seat ugly ass kid


----------



## DIPN714

TAKE BULLET WITH U;;BULLET ELCO FIXED ALL READY;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;[[ hose BUSTED]]


----------



## DIPN714

HEY ALL U GUYS B ON DA SHAW SUNDAY ITS GOING DOWN BIG TIME;;CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS;;;LETS DO THIS;;;COME HARD OR STAY HOME;;KOOL AID SAID IT:run:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## jaimeprimeros818

DIPN714 said:


>


No disrespect al ,hit ur switch every car Has more potential with a good switch man ,its ur shit u do all this stuff to ur car might as well break it yourself that's what I did last saturday just my thought maybe I'm wrong


----------



## djmikethecholodj




----------



## SHY BOY

:drama:


----------



## ESEROB

DIPN714 said:


>


805


----------



## Drowzy818

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Let's do it ,get danny his bottle and car seat ugly ass kid


:roflmao:lets do it....don't forget to tell your baby mama chato...


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Drowzy818 said:


> :roflmao:lets do it....don't forget to tell your baby mama chato...


What the fuck ,?oh yeah I forgot its not north hollywood chato gots to ask if he can go, tell her ur hanging out with. Jaime its ok he will make sure ur ok chatito


----------



## Drowzy818

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> What the fuck ,?oh yeah I forgot its not north hollywood chato gots to ask if he can go, tell her ur hanging out with. Jaime its ok he will make sure ur ok chatito


:yes::rofl:


----------



## DEJAYICON

CHECK IT OUT !!!


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

DEJAYICON said:


> CHECK IT OUT !!!


Very nice video there's the fucking proof rick got stuck and lost then pushed my car up to get it stuck fucking cheaterrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ESEROB

DEJAYICON said:


> CHECK IT OUT !!!


_* good shit right here *_


----------



## 4_PLAY!

DEJAYICON said:


> CHECK IT OUT !!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

bullet where u at????????????????????????
be on da shaw sunday;;l.a baby


----------



## DIPN714

all hoppers be on da shaw sunday;;so we can put it down;;;


----------



## ESEROB

DIPN714 said:


> all hoppers be on da shaw sunday;;so we can put it down;;;


:thumbsup:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

805-OXNARD-SUR said:


> X10 so there's know excuses for a lost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wat up Brotha... Ill stop by Buger King and Pick up Dat Crown everyone talking bout.... hahahhahahahaha....:drama:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

Junior LOC 
peewee+ 
jaimeprimeros818 


What up Homies?


----------



## peewee

What up JLOC, GOOD WKND Doggy


----------



## Junior LOC

peewee said:


> What up JLOC, GOOD WKND Doggy


Simon


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS 
jaimeprimeros818 
cutlass1986 
*WAZ UP HOMIES*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*GOING TO BE ANOTHER GOOD NIGHT IN THE VALLE:drama:*


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR

85CandyCutyy said:


> Wat up Brotha... Ill stop by Buger King and Pick up Dat Crown everyone talking bout.... hahahhahahahaha....:drama:



:wave: THATS FUNNY BRO


----------



## DIPN714

who's cumming to da shaw sunday???????????? if we can cum to da 818,,, we need to c ya on da shaw;;;;;3;00pm


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

DIPN714 said:


> who's cumming to da shaw sunday???????????? if we can cum to da 818,,, we need to c ya on da shaw;;;;;3;00pm


Is cheting ass rick gonna be there?


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

SHY BOY said:


> uffin:


Was up shyboy u ready to party this weekend I think chato got permission to go out ,ubringing your car to oxnard ima take mine its almoSt ready getn stuck at 35 inches


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Is cheting ass rick gonna be there?


yes sir rick will be there;;;


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

DIPN714 said:


> yes sir rick will be there;;;


Ima try and get out there and see ricks cheating ass if I can't make it he's gonna have me on his driveway spanking that ass 3 licks and ur done ricky I might go single just so u don't cry and even when I win ill still treat ur ass to tacos foo ,if there's tacos in your hood


----------



## SHY BOY

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Was up shyboy u ready to party this weekend I think chato got permission to go out ,ubringing your car to oxnard ima take mine its almoSt ready getn stuck at 35 inches


 :run: lets do thisssswhen are u guys going out ther?


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:thumbsup:*TTMFT*


----------



## DIPN714

SHY BOY said:


> :run: lets do thisssswhen are u guys going out ther?


YEA BRING IT SHOW L,A, HOW DA 818 DOES IT


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Ima try and get out there and see ricks cheating ass if I can't make it he's gonna have me on his driveway spanking that ass 3 licks and ur done ricky I might go single just so u don't cry and even when I win ill still treat ur ass to tacos foo ,if there's tacos in your hood


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpZ6d3My1SM&feature=player_detailpage 8 batteries


----------



## DriveBye213

:wave:ttt


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpZ6d3My1SM&feature=player_detailpage 8 batteries


Looking gOod homie , we gonna have a rematch?


----------



## DEJAYICON

DEJAYICON said:


> CHECK IT OUT !!!


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## ESEROB

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT:thumbsup:*


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Was up bullet when you having the hop?


----------



## PRIMEROS 818

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Was up bullet when you having the hop?


WE STILL WORKING ON THE DATE


----------



## DIPN714

:rimshot:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

Flop?


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT FOR ALL THE HOMIES:thumbsup::drama:*


----------



## peewee




----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Jaimito danny. I'm comiNg for that ass bwahaahaaaaaa


----------



## PRIMEROS 818

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Jaimito danny. I'm comiNg for that ass bwahaahaaaaaa


*U AINT DOING SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

PRIMEROS 818 said:


> *U AINT DOING SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WaNna hop tomorrow? Say where babby and what the bet is gonna be?


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Scrappy was up with a hop win or loose its for fun remember? Bring that cutty out homey its gonna grow cobwebs just parked let's smash them when u wanna nose up? Got 500 to start on my monte u call it


----------



## SHY BOY

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

SHY BOY 
Junior LOC+ 
jaimeprimeros818


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

Junior LOC 
jaimeprimeros818 


What's cracking Ese?


----------



## SHY BOY

:drama:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Trying to hop scrappy, can't find him though,what's up shy jloco u guys partying tonight?


----------



## SHY BOY

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Trying to hop scrappy, can't find him though,what's up shy jloco u guys partying tonight?


what upppp still dont got nothing on deck 4 tonight was up with u?


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Same ol shit chhasing bitches at my spots tonite still working almost ou though


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

SHY BOY said:


> what upppp still dont got nothing on deck 4 tonight was up with u?


Was up shy boy jloc u feLlows got something?


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

AM BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 435056


:h5:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

DIPN714 said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

yes sir;;;;;;;bullet cum out an play be on da shawe sunday,,march 4;;get served


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## peewee

Serg did the hop go down In oxnard? Post up some pics if it did


----------



## sapostyle805

peewee said:


> Serg did the hop go down In oxnard? Post up some pics if it did


It did go down i busted a motor and rear hose but im sure there be a rematch maybe down on the 17th. They posted some up on regional lowriders forum under ventura county.


----------



## ESEROB

:facepalm:


sapostyle805 said:


> It did go down i busted a motor and rear hose but im sure there be a rematch maybe down on the 17th. They posted some up on regional lowriders forum under ventura county.


:facepalm:


----------



## sapostyle805

And he still didn't get on his switch


----------



## El Socio 8005

sapostyle805 said:


> And he still didn't get on his switch


Stop making excuses we hopped that's all that matters win or lose u pulled up


----------



## sapostyle805

El Socio 8005 said:


> Stop making excuses we hopped that's all that matters win or los
> e u pulled up[/QUOTE
> 
> No excuses just stating a fact that after all you talk you still had some one hit your switch. Am I lying


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR

sapostyle805 said:


> And he still didn't get on his switch


:roflmao:Bro i geuss when people take there car to shops to have them done would never know what its like to build there own cars and hit the switch. thats rite my President of CRUCEROS lost do to braking down it happens but as for some one to call out another person and was told to hop there own car well thats something funny :roflmao:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR

sapostyle805 said:


> El Socio 8005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making excuses we hopped that's all that matters win or los
> e u pulled up[/QUOTE
> 
> No excuses just stating a fact that after all you talk you still had some one hit your switch. Am I lying
> 
> 
> 
> bro laugh at the lost and take it since you know what its like to build a car and hop a car :biggrin:
> 
> on the other hand if there the king why didn't they hop against jerry because his builder/switch man that was just as personal as you and the owner :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## CROWDS91

It's was a cool hop weather was nice a lot of cars just chilling on sun Sergio's car busted and Augie had the monte hitting I'm sure it will be an ongoing battle but in other news Jerry's car was WORKING!!! BMH repping!! Maybe rematch this sun in SM we can hop at my shop or at the show or fuck it both


----------



## ostrichcutty

CROWDS91 said:


> It's was a cool hop weather was nice a lot of cars just chilling on sun Sergio's car busted and Augie had the monte hitting I'm sure it will be an ongoing battle but in other news Jerry's car was WORKING!!! BMH repping!! Maybe rematch this sun in SM we can hop at my shop or at the show or fuck it both


:thumbsup:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

CROWDS91 said:


> It's was a cool hop weather was nice a lot of cars just chilling on sun Sergio's car busted and Augie had the monte hitting I'm sure it will be an ongoing battle but in other news Jerry's car was WORKING!!! BMH repping!! Maybe rematch this sun in SM we can hop at my shop or at the show or fuck it both


:thumbsup:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

805-OXNARD-SUR said:


> :roflmao:Bro i geuss when people take there car to shops to have them done would never know what its like to build there own cars and hit the switch. thats rite my President of CRUCEROS lost do to braking down it happens but as for some one to call out another person and was told to hop there own car well thats something funny :roflmao:


:h5::rimshot:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

CROWDS91 said:


> It's was a cool hop weather was nice a lot of cars just chilling on sun Sergio's car busted and Augie had the monte hitting I'm sure it will be an ongoing battle but in other news Jerry's car was WORKING!!! BMH repping!! Maybe rematch this sun in SM we can hop at my shop or at the show or fuck it both


Thanks Chris...Your shop definitely has the room for a hop...It was nothing personal againts NITE LIFE... we all cool...just there switch man and the stickers on there car.... But we will be up there this weekend READY to HOP.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

805-OXNARD-SUR said:


> sapostyle805 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bro laugh at the lost and take it since you know what its like to build a car and hop a car :biggrin:
> 
> on the other hand if there the king why didn't they hop against jerry because his builder/switch man that was just as personal as you and the owner :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## ESEROB

805-OXNARD-SUR said:


> sapostyle805 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bro laugh at the lost and take it since you know what its like to build a car and hop a car :biggrin:
> 
> on the other hand if there the king why didn't they hop against jerry because his builder:thumbsup:/switch man:thumbsup: that was just as personal as you and the owner :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CROWDS91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's was a cool hop weather was nice a lot of cars just chilling on sun Sergio's car busted and Augie had the monte hitting I'm sure it will be an ongoing battle but in other news Jerry's car was WORKING!!! BMH repping!! Maybe rematch this sun in SM we can hop at my shop or at the show or fuck it both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4_PLAY! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris...Your shop definitely has the room for a hop...It was nothing personal againts NITE LIFE... we all cool...just there switch man and the stickers on there car.... But we will be up there this weekend READY to HOP.....:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## ostrichcutty

4_PLAY! said:


> Thanks Chris...Your shop definitely has the room for a hop...It was nothing personal againts NITE LIFE..:


:werd:


----------



## sapostyle805

CROWDS91 said:


> It's was a cool hop weather was nice a lot of cars just chilling on sun Sergio's car busted and Augie had the monte hitting I'm sure it will be an ongoing battle but in other news Jerry's car was WORKING!!! BMH repping!! Maybe rematch this sun in SM we can hop at my shop or at the show or fuck it both


:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

hope u guys hop it off in the 818 I couldn't make it out to oxnard bad bad cruda I got tacos and atwelve of coronas for the winner and who eVer takes athe loss its win win


----------



## ESEROB

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY

:drama:


----------



## JUST2C

Saco (818)471-5820 :thumbsup:


----------



## peewee

Bump for next wknd


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Was up with it scrappy u wanted to hop my big body for fun let's hop the g bodys for fun saturday king kong getn ready his broken arm healed and batteries charging let's do dissss


----------



## SHY BOY

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

SHY BOY 
jaimeprimeros818 
peewee


----------



## 87euro

BUMP


----------



## Drowzy818

*it was a good hop yesterday in Santa maria..hope some of you can make it down here to north hollywood this sat to put on a good show...:thumbsup::boink:...

 *


----------



## Drowzy818

[/IMG]


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Drowzy818 said:


> [/IMG]


Was up drowZy no pics of my bucket at the hops


----------



## ESEROB

Drowzy818 said:


> *it was a good hop yesterday in Santa maria..hope some of you can make it down here to north hollywood this sat to put on a good show...:thumbsup::boink:...
> 
> *


:fool2::sprint::naughty:


----------



## Drowzy818

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Was up drowZy no pics of my bucket at the hops


 fool i got lots of pics and video hit me up on facebook..


----------



## ESEROB

:rant:


Drowzy818 said:


> fool i got lots of pics and video hit me up on facebook..


----------



## DIPN714

IS BULLET GONA BRING OUT DA BIG BAD ELCO,? AND SERVE ME;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;:guns:


----------



## Hydrohype

watch out, Im coming with some new shit.. a cutlass/Lincoln/pacer
Lary hooked a ni**a up!


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

DIPN714 said:


> IS BULLET GONA BRING OUT DA BIG BAD ELCO,? AND SERVE ME;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;:guns:


Was up al , let's nose them up I know your shit works hit ur switch ur self and we do 100 and tacos to start, stuck car takes the loss easy money for gas u can't lose my car getn stuck at 45 lol


----------



## DIPN714

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> HERE THE VIDEO


:thumbsup:


----------



## crystalblue

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Was up al , let's nose them up I know your shit works hit ur switch ur self and we do 100 and tacos to start, stuck car takes the loss easy money for gas u can't lose my car getn stuck at 45 lol



:drama::drama:


----------



## Junior LOC

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Was up shy boy jloc u feLlows got something?


I didn't due Shit that Friday Big dogg. I went to the Cypress Hill Smoke Out Concert the following day though and we had a few Breeze's that we took Back To The Hotel! :biggrin:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

Junior LOC 
jaimeprimeros818 

What's up Jaime, Scrappy was at the Last hop in February Big Dogg. He had the Cutlass out there too.

I talked to him and he said he was gonna Hop It for fun but before I knew it he was gone and no where to be found... Keep an eye out for him this Saturday Homie.

Im sure he is down to Hop the Cutlass for Fun.


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Let's do this shit scrappPpppppy where u attt


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Al was up u gonna do it or what u can't lose u know what ur shit do u gonna have to hit ur switch sometime john can't be every where u go


----------



## Drowzy818

3 days and counting...rain or shine....


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Al was up u gonna do it or what u can't lose u know what ur shit do u gonna have to hit ur switch sometime john can't be every where u go


ur no comp;;;;;back bumper already gona b serveing;;;ok;;;50 inches aint worth it;;;;


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

DIPN714 said:


> ur no comp;;;;;back bumper already gona b serveing;;;ok;;;50 inches aint worth it;;;;


Juan gonna serving me? Ok so if I get a win over him will u go against me since I'm no competition I heard u telling cheating ass rick ,do it for 100 when my sht wasn't working u go against me and hit your switch what's the worse that can happen u fuck up the car that u been puttin money into ur self and if u don't waNna hop let's bet what eVer u want that my shit will do over 50 like u said


----------



## DIPN714

want sum get sum;;ok;;work ur way up to me;;okkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Juan gonna serving me? Ok so if I get a win over him will u go against me since I'm no competition I heard u telling cheating ass rick ,do it for 100 when my sht wasn't working u go against me and hit your switch what's the worse that can happen u fuck up the car that u been puttin money into ur self and if u don't waNna hop let's bet what eVer u want that my shit will do over 50 like u said


 yes i will server u and u no that man


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Shit I'd love to see either of you on the switch I never said m da man but ima smash juan and al knows he can't fuck with the switch matter of fact neither of u can touch a switch I'm new to this shit but ill hit my shit win or lose as far as als shit when my car is done ill pick up a diferent bucket that shit don't even qualify as a vehicle 5ont be scared hit ur switches baby


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

shit is real quiet shh i can hear al breathing i think hes scared and juan sees dead people lol


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> shit is real quiet shh i can hear al breathing i think hes scared and juan sees dead people lol


rain or shine foo


----------



## DIPN714

THAT GOES FOR HIGH CLASS TOOO;;;


----------



## JUST2C

:drama:


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## peewee

:inout:


----------



## peewee

JUST2C said:


> :drama:


X2:yes:


----------



## DIPN714

:nono:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

DIPN714 said:


> rain or shine foo


Let's do this shit ,u gonna touch that switch for once ?


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Let's do this shit ,u gonna touch that switch for once ?[/QUOTE
> its going down to nite;;sickside;;highclass;;allstars;;dipn;;;send u location;;;if u can handle it


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> shit is real quiet shh i can hear al breathing i think hes scared and juan sees dead people lol


big hop going down friday nite;:guns:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

how is da weather out there


----------



## JOEMAN

raining good out here


----------



## peewee

It's cloudy at this time, but hopefuly it stays like this threw the evening


----------



## Rivera93

peewee said:


> It's cloudy at this time, but hopefuly it stays like this threw the evening


It's ok weather right now for tonight as of now hopefully it stays this way for hop


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Bad weather should hop next week


----------



## JOEMAN

lol


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## rollin 72 monte

TTT


----------



## Drowzy818

rollin 72 monte said:


> TTT


WHATS CRACKING LOCO...


----------



## Rivera93

Drowzy818 said:


> WHATS CRACKING LOCO...


When the next hop for north Holleywood


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Drowzy818 said:


> WHATS CRACKING LOCO...


just kicking it hommie and working hows it going


----------



## Drowzy818

rollin 72 monte said:


> just kicking it hommie and working hows it going


 just chill big dog getting ready for the Easter basket drive..you rolling ..


----------



## jacoboram75

*Travesti*

Türkiye'nin En Elit Travesti Modelleri.Travesti,travestileri,düzce,kayseri,bolu,istanbul,ankara,izmir,bursa,adana,sakarya,antalya,eskisehir. _______________________________________________________________ Travesti.


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Drrowzy818 said:


> just chill big dog getting ready for the Easter basket drive..you rolling ..


When is it and where hommie


----------



## DMAC

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*COME ON OUT AND SUPPORT*


----------



## Drowzy818

*next one is on 04/21/12...*







[/IMG]


----------



## Drowzy818

:wave:


----------



## Drowzy818

:drama:


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## Drowzy818

SHY BOY said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

:guns:


----------



## Drowzy818

ttt..next one is 04/21/12...............


----------



## Drowzy818

good luck to all the homie's putting it down for cali out there in az this weekend...give them hell.....


----------



## SHY BOY

Drowzy818 said:


> :wave:


:naughty:


----------



## SHY BOY

BUMP


----------



## smokes805

Drowzy818 said:


> ttt..next one is 04/21/12...............


 THATS RITE :thumbsup:


----------



## Afterlife

ttt
t
t


----------



## Drowzy818

19 DAYS AND COUNTING....


----------



## SHY BOY

BUMP


----------



## DIPN714

:inout:


----------



## DMAC

*ttt..*


----------



## jacoboram75

*Travesti*

Travesti chatroulette chat roulette Türkiye'nin ilk Travestiler'e yönelik online chat roulette sohbet ve chat sitemiz çok yakinda.Travesti Best Model üyeleri sohbet odalari chat kanallar'inda diger ü…
Travesti isil artik adapazarinda.adapazarindaki sevenlerini fazla yanliz birakmak istemeyen travesti isil aldigi ani kararla adapazarina geri döndü.
-___________________________________________________________________________________
Travesti.


----------



## SHY BOY

:boink:


----------



## DriveBye213

:thumbsup::sprint:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

:fool2:any one hopping their car from the 818 onthe 21st?


----------



## DEJAYICON

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

bullet


----------



## MUFASA

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> :fool2:any one hopping their car from the 818 onthe 21st?


Thats what im sayn.....its mostly L.A. cars hoppin out there !!! We do that shit every sunday.....but without takn the long ass drive up that way !!!


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> bullet


GUN


----------



## DIPN714

U GUYS NEED TO CUM TO DA SHAW ON SUNDAY;;WE SWANG EVERY SUNDAY


----------



## JOEMAN

:420:


----------



## Drowzy818

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> :fool2:any one hopping their car from the 818 onthe 21st?


:dunno:??????


----------



## Drowzy818

MUFASA said:


> GUN


lol :guns:


----------



## Drowzy818

JOEMAN said:


> :420:


 what up joey you got any coming out for the 21st...


----------



## LilBuick

Drowzy818 said:


> :dunno:??????


:wave:
think my boy with the Orange Cutlass might go but havent talked to him but ill ask him..


----------



## Drowzy818

LilBuick said:


> :wave:
> think my boy with the Orange Cutlass might go but havent talked to him but ill ask him..


:thumbsup:


----------



## LilBuick

thats the only car that i know who reps 818 that hops, but mayb theres more? :x:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Drowzy818 said:


> :thumbsup:


That orange cutty and my monte need a rematch


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

LilBuick said:


> thats the only car that i know who reps 818 that hops, but mayb theres more? :x:


Theres more than one car shyboys monte and my monte 80 " 3 licks ur more than welcome to see it on the 21st


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Drowzy818 said:


> what up joey you got any coming out for the 21st...


Joey aint got shit coming out only diahrea that poor guy gots food poisoning at holycross now ,i dont think hes gonna Make it rip my boy


----------



## LilBuick

818 TTT
what time was it at again?


----------



## DEJAYICON

TTT ....


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## ESEROB

TTT


----------



## Drowzy818

DIPN714 said:


> U GUYS NEED TO CUM TO DA SHAW ON SUNDAY;;WE SWANG EVERY SUNDAY


i was out there this weekend big dog but cops were shuting every spot down but fuck it, it was still crackin


----------



## Drowzy818

LilBuick said:


> thats the only car that i know who reps 818 that hops, but mayb theres more? :x:


 there are a few cars out here that hop but no where near what L.a has, i will be the first to say that out load.. i give it up to all the homies from any area code who bring out there hopper to the north hollywood spot and put on a good show for all of us to enjoy 818,213,323,310,805,661,714,626,909, we know for most it's a long drive and we thank you for making that long drive and doing your thing.....:worship:


----------



## Drowzy818

LilBuick said:


> 818 TTT
> what time was it at again?


7pm...to ..10pm....


----------



## Drowzy818

DIPN714 said:


> bullet


:facepalm:


----------



## Drowzy818

don't quote me on this because i don't even have a hopper " but i heard there are some street cars coming out this sat" no weight????...does anybody know if that"s truth..what up Jaime are you going to swing your big body...???


----------



## MI CAMINO '85




----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Drowzy818 said:


> don't quote me on this because i don't even have a hopper " but i heard there are some street cars coming out this sat" no weight????...does anybody know if that"s truth..what up Jaime are you going to swing your big body...???


I would if ,danny didn't come and punk me for my. Piston pump


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> I would if ,danny didn't come and punk me for my. Piston pump


But I might have the big body ready anyway if I get it vready I'd hop mufasa his car does pretty good and I think its fair I only got 8 batt ,iam get on that shit rite now


----------



## LilBuick

hope its a other good one! :drama:


----------



## LilBuick

:thumbsup:


jaimeprimeros818 said:


> But I might have the big body ready anyway if I get it vready I'd hop mufasa his car does pretty good and I think its fair I only got 8 batt ,iam get on that shit rite now


----------



## MUFASA

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> But I might have the big body ready anyway if I get it vready I'd hop mufasa his car does pretty good and I think its fair I only got 8 batt ,iam get on that shit rite now


:h5: lemme know !


----------



## MUFASA

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> But I might have the big body ready anyway if I get it vready I'd hop mufasa his car does pretty good and I think its fair I only got 8 batt ,iam get on that shit rite now


:h5: lemme know !


----------



## DIPN714

bullet are u gona b there???? just tell da truth;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

DIPN714 said:


> bullet are u gona b there???? just tell da truth;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


I can tell u , papi jaime will be there, ! Was up al lets nose them up with big al on the switch for once or at least pretend to be on the switch like juanito lol its all good hope to see u there ,


----------



## Junior LOC

:drama:


----------



## onestopcaraudio

simon homie ready for saturday :drama:


----------



## LilBuick

:drama: :wave:


----------



## SHY BOY

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

Bump


----------



## madhopper1964

ttt


----------



## madhopper1964

hi im looking for a guy buy the name of daivd from latin world cc i wont to hop him for money if you know him let him know thanks and dont run


----------



## kerncountyhopper

Dave don't get on here


----------



## madhopper1964

OK WELL IF YOU KNOW HIM TELL HIM TO COME OUT THIS SAT AND HOP ME FOR SOME CASH IV BEEN WONT TO HOP HIM FOR A LONG TIME SO LETS DO THIS AND TELL HIM TO COME OUT AND HOP ME


----------



## chrysler300

madhopper1964 said:


> OK WELL IF YOU KNOW HIM TELL HIM TO COME OUT THIS SAT AND HOP ME FOR SOME CASH IV BEEN WONT TO HOP HIM FOR A LONG TIME SO LETS DO THIS AND TELL HIM TO COME OUT AND HOP ME


Who's this?


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

You dont need him there specifically ,theres gonna be plenty of cars to hop against u if u wanna hop ur ride


----------



## JOEMAN

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> You dont need him there specifically ,theres gonna be plenty of cars to hop against u if u wanna hop ur ride


YOU NEED TO SEAT BACK


----------



## LilBuick

:inout:


----------



## LilBuick

i guess its gonna be good hop :drama:


----------



## DEJAYICON

Dj Icon "Old Skool Mix"
" Something to Bump or Cruise 2"
28 songs, 65 mins of Str8 mixing! (non-Stop)
$5 Bucks Tell A Friend !
View attachment 467036

 Dj Icon "Old Skool Mix" ...


1. I Can Make You Dance - Zapp
2. Bounce Rock Skate Roll - Vaughan Mason
3. Jealousy - Club Noveau
4. Keep On Loving Me - The Whispers
5. High Hopes - Sos Band
6. You're a Good Girl - Lillo Thomas 
7. Dreaming - BB&Q Band
8. She Just A Groupie - Bobby Nunn
9. Whats Missing - Alexander O'nell
10. Hit and Run - The Bar Kays
11. Main Attraction - BB&Q Band
12. Single Life - Cameo 
13. Back To Love - Evelyn Champagine king
14. Oh What A Feeling - Gap Band
15. Take Your Time (Rap) - Bobby Demo
16. Innocent - Alexander O'nell
17. Guilty - Yarbrough & People
18. Rock Steady - The Whispers
19. Sticky Situation - Tyrone Brunson
20. I Like What You're Doin To Me - Young and Company
21. Night Rider - Midnight Star
22. Feel My Love - Vaughan Mason
23. Burn Me Up - La Connection
24. Gigolette - Ozone ft. Teena Marie
25. She Talks To Me With Her Body - The Bar Kays
26. Midas Touch - Midnight Star
27. Emergency - The Whispers
28. Doo Wa Ditty - Zapp


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

JOEMAN said:


> YOU NEED TO SEAT BACK


How far ?


----------



## SHY BOY

:drama:


----------



## LilBuick

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> That orange cutty and my monte need a rematch


Keep in mind that Cutty has a single pump 8batterys and no chains but seems he might be out there..


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

LilBuick said:


> Keep in mind that Cutty has a single pump 8batterys and no chains but seems he might be out there..


 yeah but 14s on it and outweighs my car but i see ur point im running 16 batterys double so i guess its not fair


----------



## DIPN714

madhopper1964 said:


> hi im looking for a guy buy the name of daivd from latin world cc i wont to hop him for money if you know him let him know thanks and dont run


WILL DA ELCO WORK;;;B A GREAT HOP;;;U SAY U GOT MONIES;;I AM POOR LOOKING TO GET ME SOME CASH;;
L.A. gona out hop everthing in da 818;;;;see u out there high class;;;;bring da 4;;johnny;;;;big AL said it;;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

now this is what u guys gona get;;fresh set up;;;


----------



## madhopper1964

A divad were u at let's hop tonight I stay in ur home town let do this tonight let me know money on da hood


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

<br>


----------



## JUST2C

:drama:


----------



## chrysler300

madhopper1964 said:


> A divad were u at let's hop tonight I stay in ur home town let do this tonight let me know money on da hood


A dawg we'll be at the Aztec Image show Sunday


----------



## DIPN714

BULLET DID U RETIRE???? IF NOT LET ME RETIRE U SAT NITE BRO;;;BRING UR BEST OUT;;;GONA B A SHOW DOWN ;;;


----------



## DIPN714

BACK BUMPER JUAN GONA BE SERVEING ALL NITE;;BIG RICK ALSO;;;BIG D;;;BIG MIKE;;YOU ALL BETTER RUN WHILE U CAN


----------



## DIPN714

DEJAYICON said:


> Dj Icon "Old Skool Mix"
> " Something to Bump or Cruise 2"
> 28 songs, 65 mins of Str8 mixing! (non-Stop)
> $5 Bucks Tell A Friend !
> View attachment 467036
> 
> Dj Icon "Old Skool Mix" ...
> 
> 
> 1. I Can Make You Dance - Zapp
> 2. Bounce Rock Skate Roll - Vaughan Mason
> 3. Jealousy - Club Noveau
> 4. Keep On Loving Me - The Whispers
> 5. High Hopes - Sos Band
> 6. You're a Good Girl - Lillo Thomas
> 7. Dreaming - BB&Q Band
> 8. She Just A Groupie - Bobby Nunn
> 9. Whats Missing - Alexander O'nell
> 10. Hit and Run - The Bar Kays
> 11. Main Attraction - BB&Q Band
> 12. Single Life - Cameo
> 13. Back To Love - Evelyn Champagine king
> 14. Oh What A Feeling - Gap Band
> 15. Take Your Time (Rap) - Bobby Demo
> 16. Innocent - Alexander O'nell
> 17. Guilty - Yarbrough & People
> 18. Rock Steady - The Whispers
> 19. Sticky Situation - Tyrone Brunson
> 20. I Like What You're Doin To Me - Young and Company
> 21. Night Rider - Midnight Star
> 22. Feel My Love - Vaughan Mason
> 23. Burn Me Up - La Connection
> 24. Gigolette - Ozone ft. Teena Marie
> 25. She Talks To Me With Her Body - The Bar Kays
> 26. Midas Touch - Midnight Star
> 27. Emergency - The Whispers
> 28. Doo Wa Ditty - Zapp


IN LA WE BUY THEM FOR A DOLLAR;;REAL TALK;;;;HOPE U SALE OUT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

ttt


----------



## LilBuick

:drama:better get my popcorn!


----------



## DEJAYICON

DIPN714 said:


> IN LA WE BUY THEM FOR A DOLLAR;;REAL TALK;;;;HOPE U SALE OUT


 :roflmao:Its All Good, I Aint Tripin Let Me Know If You Want A Copy ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

DIPN714 said:


> BACK BUMPER JUAN GONA BE SERVEING ALL NITE;;BIG RICK ALSO;;;BIG D;;;BIG MIKE;;YOU ALL BETTER RUN WHILE U CAN


:wow:


----------



## Drowzy818

DIPN714 said:


> BULLET DID U RETIRE???? IF NOT LET ME RETIRE U SAT NITE BRO;;;BRING UR BEST OUT;;;GONA B A SHOW DOWN ;;;


:drama:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


DEJAYICON said:


> :roflmao:Its All Good, I Aint Tripin Let Me Know If You Want A Copy ! :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

DIPN714 said:


> BACK BUMPER JUAN GONA BE SERVEING ALL NITE;;BIG RICK ALSO;;;BIG D;;;BIG MIKE;;YOU ALL BETTER RUN WHILE U CAN


Young weezy ,said i ain neva ran , from a nucca and aint chose today to start runnin, rick juan that ass is mine so make sure u wash and scrub it babbby jaimey rozay the muthafuckin wise guy said it .


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

DIPN714 said:


> BACK BUMPER JUAN GONA BE SERVEING ALL NITE;;BIG RICK ALSO;;;BIG D;;;BIG MIKE;;YOU ALL BETTER RUN WHILE U CAN


Young weezy ,said i ain neva ran , from a nucca and aint chose today to start runnin, rick juan that ass is mine so make sure u wash and scrub it babbby jaimey rozay the muthafuckin wise guy said it


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818;[COLOR=#FF0000 said:


> 15420972]Young weezy ,said i ain neva ran , from a nucca and aint chose today to start runnin, rick juan that ass is mine so make sure u wash and scrub it babbby jaimey rozay the muthafuckin wise guy said it



I FEEL YA BRO[/COLOR]


----------



## MUFASA

So any street cars gonna hop this time ?? Cuz im feelin toooo lazy to get my shit ready


----------



## DIPN714

MUFASA said:


> So any street cars gonna hop this time ?? Cuz im feelin toooo lazy to get my shit ready


ALL U GOT TO DO IS GET GAS DUDE;;U STAY READY:banghead:


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> ALL U GOT TO DO IS GET GAS DUDE;;U STAY READY:banghead:


:thumbsup: imma go gas up then


----------



## onestopcaraudio

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE

Where all the pics from last niTe????:dunno:


----------



## 64 Manny

VEINStheONE said:


> Where all the pics from last niTe????:dunno:


x2 :dunno:


----------



## khunkibutfunki

Pics?


----------



## DIPN714

:dunno:


----------



## Drowzy818

*Want to send out a big thank you to everyone who came out and support this Saturday, once again it was a great nite. Thank you to young hog, high class, maniacos, wise guys, big al, the homie with the orange cutty, Jerry lam, connected, and my boy shyboy for putting on a good show. I seen the 805, 213,323,714,310,626,818,661 out there repin there clubs and cities, we want to thank all car clubs and solo riders for coming out. Lots of clean cars out there hope you guys continue to support.


Big fish, dream-on, big sed, chignon the mag, cookie, wence, thanks for covering this event next one will be 05/19/12 hope everyone can make it crack again.*


----------



## Junior LOC

Drowzy818 said:


> *Want to send out a big thank you to everyone who came out and support this Saturday, once again it was a great nite. Thank you to young hog, high class, maniacos, wise guys, big al, the homie with the orange cutty, Jerry lam, connected, and my boy shyboy for putting on a good show. I seen the 805, 213,323,714,310,626,818,661 out there repin there clubs and cities, we want to thank all car clubs and solo riders for coming out. Lots of clean cars out there hope you guys continue to support.
> 
> 
> Big fish, dream-on, big sed, chignon the mag, cookie, wence, thanks for covering this event next one will be 05/19/12 hope everyone can make it crack again.*


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY

DIPN714 said:


> :dunno:


THANX FOR LOOKING OUT WITH THAT TANK :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

changing my geaRS NOW FOR THE NEXT ONE;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

Junior LOC 
SHY BOY+ 
:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

:cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA

*BIG UPS TO YOUNG HOGG FOR SHOOTING ME THAT $50.00 BILL !!! * :wow:


----------



## DIPN714

u owe me half
lol


----------



## LINCOLN 818

http://youtu.be/C0H0m7JEkkI
http://youtu.be/F0O762vafkE


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> u owe me half
> lol


:twak:


----------



## ESEROB

MUFASA said:


> *BIG UPS TO YOUNG HOGG FOR SHOOTING ME THAT $50.00 BILL !!! * :wow:


:thumbsup:


----------



## peewee

Also Thanx to all that bought cd's from our club member D.J Icon


----------



## DEJAYICON

peewee said:


> Also Thanx to all that bought cd's from our club member D.J Icon


 Awwww Yeahhh ! Thanks For Support !


----------



## DIPN714

why no pic


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Fuck it next time ill take a camera instead of my car and ill post pictures godamnit 200 fucking people outhere with cameras and shit and no pics posted thats bullshit fuck it im going to sleep gonna take my fucking anxiety meds so i dint get any angrier lol


----------



## MUFASA

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Fuck it next time ill take a camera instead of my car and ill post pictures godamnit 200 fucking people outhere with cameras and shit and no pics posted thats bullshit fuck it im going to sleep gonna take my fucking anxiety meds so i dint get any angrier lol


XANAX :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

I tried that shit ,its not for me i wAs waking up at 2pm all shaky and shit


----------



## Drowzy818

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> I tried that shit ,its not for me i wAs waking up at 2pm all shaky and shit


 FOOL YOU NEED TO SMOKE SOMETHING...WHERE IS COOKIE AT I KNOW HE WAS TAKING PICS OUT THERE...LET ME HIT UP CHINGON MAG TO SEE WHAT THEY GOT...


----------



## Drowzy818

MUFASA said:


> XANAX :thumbsup:


:yessad::thumbsup::naughty:


----------



## Drowzy818

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> I tried that shit ,its not for me i wAs waking up at 2pm all shaky and shit


:chuck:


----------



## DIPN714

just go smoke u some angel dust;;;;lol

then u wont need meds


----------



## MUFASA

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> I tried that shit ,its not for me i wAs waking up at 2pm all shaky and shit


THAT WASNT XANAX THEN......


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Thanks dr al but ima stick to ativan u can smoke angel dust and get high maybe higher than you car got on sat haha just messing with u but u should retire that contraption have the car eating trex at the monster truck show chomp on that shit


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Thanks dr al but ima stick to ativan u can smoke angel dust and get high maybe higher than you car got on sat haha just messing with u but u should retire that contraption have the car eating trex at the monster truck show chomp on that shit



found out what my problem was and now its fixed and back on da bumper bro;;thanks for ur advise


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Thanks dr al but ima stick to ativan u can smoke angel dust and get high maybe higher than you car got on sat haha just messing with u but u should retire that contraption have the car eating trex at the monster truck show chomp on that shit


i think u need meds''''lmao


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

U got it working , cool now u need to get a pallet of solenoids go in ur back yard and practice hitting ur switch while i take my meds and wAtch u rip shit up


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDGQBqFh6_Y&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Drowzy818

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Thanks dr al but ima stick to ativan u can smoke angel dust and get high maybe higher than you car got on sat haha just messing with u but u should retire that contraption have the car eating trex at the monster truck show chomp on that shit


i got some ativan for sale hit me up


----------



## Drowzy818

*here are the picture of the last one..
*







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> U got it working , cool now u need to get a pallet of solenoids go in ur back yard and practice hitting ur switch while i take my meds and wAtch u rip shit up


OK,,,SIR


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

Drowzy818 said:


> FOOL YOU NEED TO SMOKE SOMETHING...WHERE IS COOKIE AT I KNOW HE WAS TAKING PICS OUT THERE...LET ME HIT UP CHINGON MAG TO SEE WHAT THEY GOT...


*IM HERE MY BOY ILL UP LOAD SOME OF MY PIXS IN A LIL:thumbsup:*


----------



## MUFASA

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *IM HERE MY BOY ILL UP LOAD SOME OF MY PIXS IN A LIL:thumbsup:*



:wow: NICE PIX.....LMAO


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

I know my shit was chippin at 80 inches but fuck some one take a godamn picture lol


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## Drowzy818

*Heads up we will being push the event back a week so everyone can come out and support Sickside C.C. more bounce event and Dream on's birthday going down 05/19/12 in the city of la habra for more info here is the flyer... so the North Hollywood cruise night and hop we be on 05/26/12 from 7pm-10pm we hope everyone can come out and support both events...thank you *







[/IMG]


----------



## Drowzy818

the next one is 05/26/12 from 7pm to 10pm we hope everyone comes out and supports....







[/IMG]


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 3 guests)

Junior LOC 

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

WORKING;;;;;MAY6 2012;;L,A


----------



## Drowzy818

DIPN714 said:


> WORKING;;;;;MAY6 2012;;L,A


:thumbsup::boink:


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## peewee

DIPN714 said:


> WORKING;;;;;MAY6 2012;;L,A




:run::sprint:.......................:wave:


----------



## Junior LOC

DIPN714 said:


> WORKING;;;;;MAY6 2012;;L,A


----------



## Drowzy818

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> I know my shit was chippin at 80 inches but fuck some one take a godamn picture lol


:roflmao::sprint:


----------



## lowdude13

T~T~T~ HOLLYWOOD!!!:yes:


----------



## Junior LOC

lowdude13 said:


> T~T~T~ HOLLYWOOD!!!:yes:


:dunno: 

You mean North Hollywood!?? Hahaha!


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## Drowzy818

Junior LOC said:


> :dunno:
> 
> You mean North Hollywood!?? Hahaha!


:yessad:


----------



## Junior LOC

TTT


----------



## onestopcaraudio

WHAT'S UP LOC :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:guns:


----------



## Drowzy818

*TTT...05/26/12..........*


----------



## Drowzy818

Drowzy818 said:


> the next one is 05/26/12 from 7pm to 10pm we hope everyone comes out and supports....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## DIPN714

who gona want sum;';;;;;;;;bullet;;


----------



## Junior LOC

TTT


----------



## rollin 72 monte

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## Junior LOC

This Saturday it will be Cracking out here in North Hollywood at the Hop. See everyone who has came out to support!


----------



## Junior LOC

UTTMFT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## DIPN714

WHO U GUYS GONA HAVE FOR BIG AL TO SERVE;;LET ME NO;;


----------



## peewee

JOEMAN said:


> BUMP


Wuz Good Joey.......:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

:guns:


----------



## Junior LOC

:nicoderm:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


>


Chippin ass monte , but godamn that switch guy is so sexy his clothes always matching and shit lmao


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

DIPN714 said:


> who gona want sum;';;;;;;;;bullet;;


Oh godamn that shit is doing like 150 " al straighten the fuck up u looking like an old man gonna have to prop u up with a fuckin stick lol shits workin


----------



## Drowzy818

TTT"..........:boink:


----------



## JOEMAN

peewee said:


> Wuz Good Joey.......:wave:


WHATS GOOD HOMIE JUST CHILLING


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JUST2C

TO THE TOP FOR THE SPORT OF LOWRIDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Oh godamn that shit is doing like 150 " al straighten the fuck up u looking like an old man gonna have to prop u up with a fuckin stick lol shits workin


well get me a stick bro;;lol
you guys gona have something for me;;;lol;;;can u fine bullet so i can serve him again
again,,,again;;again;;again


----------



## Junior LOC

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Chippin ass monte , but godamn that switch guy is so sexy his clothes always matching and shit lmao


Pinche Jaime... Your a Foo Vato Loco!! HAHAHA!!

Wise Guys in the House this Saturday Que No!!!


----------



## Junior LOC

DIPN714 said:


> well get me a stick bro;;lol
> you guys gona have something for me;;;lol;;;can u fine bullet so i can serve him again
> again,,,again;;again;;again


See you this Saturday Big Al!! 

TTT for* One Life CC *and *Big Al *who is always ready to Serve MOFO's. :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA

Junior LOC said:


> See you this Saturday Big Al!!
> 
> TTT for* One Life CC *and *Big Al *who is always ready to Serve* Mcshakes & BigMacs*. :roflmao:



:werd:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

DIPN714 said:


> well get me a stick bro;;lol
> you guys gona have something for me;;;lol;;;can u fine bullet so i can serve him again
> again,,,again;;again;;again


Aye patrick ewing , i mean al i got the tacos fo ya ass ur shit wirks and ur a down to earth vato hope to see ur old ass there i aint seen bullet in a while but im sure hell be there


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Junior LOC said:


> Pinche Jaime... Your a Foo Vato Loco!! HAHAHA!!
> 
> Wise Guys in the House this Saturday Que No!!!


Wise guys will be there reppin that 818 y tragando tacos , o hope its not the same people from the 5 de mayo thing at the park they sold my kids 2 big ass burritos 99 percent rice and beans and 1 percent meat they keep that shit up we gonna have to change them


----------



## Junior LOC

MUFASA said:


> :werd:


LMAO!! 

What it Do Mufasa? You coming out on Saturday G.?


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Junior LOC said:


> Pinche Jaime... Your a Foo Vato Loco!! HAHAHA!!
> 
> Wise Guys in the House this Saturday Que No!!!


Wise guys will be there reppin that 818 y tragando tacos , o hope its not the same people from the 5 de mayo thing at the park they sold my kids 2 big ass burritos 99 percent rice and beans and 1 percent meat they keep that shit up we gonna have to change them


----------



## Junior LOC

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Wise guys will be there reppin that 818 y tragando tacos , o hope its not the same people from the 5 de mayo thing at the park they sold my kids 2 big ass burritos 99 percent rice and beans and 1 percent meat they keep that shit up we gonna have to change them



 Is that right? SMH... Thats is Unacceptable right there. 


They're FIRED!!!


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Junior LOC said:


> Pinche Jaime... Your a Foo Vato Loco!! HAHAHA!!
> 
> Wise Guys in the House this Saturday Que No!!!


Wise guys will be there reppin that 818 y tragando tacos , o hope its not the same people from the 5 de mayo thing at the park they sold my kids 2 big ass burritos 99 percent rice and beans and 1 percent meat they keep that shit up we gonna have to change them


----------



## Junior LOC

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Wise guys will be there reppin that 818 y tragando tacos , o hope its not the same people from the 5 de mayo thing at the park they sold my kids 2 big ass burritos 99 percent rice and beans and 1 percent meat they keep that shit up we gonna have to change them


 Is that right? SMH... That is Unacceptable right there. 


They're FIRED!!!


----------



## peewee

JUST2C said:


> TO THE TOP FOR THE SPORT OF LOWRIDERS :thumbsup:


U coming tommorow....:dunno:


----------



## peewee

T.T.T:wave:


----------



## peewee

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Wise guys will be there reppin that 818 y tragando tacos , o hope its not the same people from the 5 de mayo thing at the park they sold my kids 2 big ass burritos 99 percent rice and beans and 1 percent meat they keep that shit up we gonna have to change them


:roflmao::roflmao::yes:


----------



## MUFASA

Junior LOC said:


> LMAO!!
> 
> What it Do Mufasa? You coming out on Saturday G.?


Probably.....we c what happens....


----------



## lilzuess

Im their with my 97 accord doing 70 inches no weight just 7 pumps 5 batteries...


----------



## Junior LOC

MUFASA said:


> Probably.....we c what happens....


Koo! See you out here


----------



## Junior LOC

lilzuess said:


> Im their with my 97 accord doing 70 inches no weight just 7 pumps 5 batteries...


No Mames! Bwahhahhha!


----------



## El Socio 8005

Nite life on da way


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

How was it at the hopp


----------



## Drowzy818

ttt


----------



## Drowzy818

nitelife came out strong with 2 hoppers...looking good 805..wise guys came out with 2 as well for the 818 big Jaime was getting his clown on with his big body and like always mufasa was putting it down from los...but lots of people was out of town for the holiday weekend next one should be a good one..we all hit Hollywood blvd after ..its was cracking thanks to everyone who came out to support..next one is 06/16/12..........


----------



## Junior LOC

Drowzy818 said:


> nitelife came out strong with 2 hoppers...looking good 805..wise guys came out with 2 as well for the 818 big Jaime was getting his clown on with his big body and like always mufasa was putting it down from los...but lots of people was out of town for the holiday weekend next one should be a good one..we all hit Hollywood blvd after ..its was cracking thanks to everyone who came out to support..next one is 06/16/12..........


X64


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC

STTFT


----------



## Junior LOC

North Hollywood Hop on 5/26































































Hey Mufasa, My Bad G. I didnt get any pictures when you went up to Hop loco... I was M.I.A. when you set it off...Para la Otra Homie.


----------



## Junior LOC

Drowzy818 said:


> nitelife came out strong with 2 hoppers...looking good 805..wise guys came out with 2 as well for the 818 big Jaime was getting his clown on with his big body and like always mufasa was putting it down from los...but lots of people was out of town for the holiday weekend next one should be a good one..*we all hit Hollywood blvd after* ..its was cracking thanks to everyone who came out to support..next one is 06/16/12..........


Posted up In Hollywood that same night.


----------



## MUFASA

Junior LOC said:


> North Hollywood Hop on 5/26
> 
> View attachment 490220
> View attachment 490221
> View attachment 490222
> View attachment 490223
> View attachment 490224
> View attachment 490225
> View attachment 490226
> View attachment 490227
> View attachment 490229
> View attachment 490230
> 
> 
> Hey Mufasa, My Bad G. I didnt get any pictures when you went up to Hop loco... I was M.I.A. when you set it off...Para la Otra Homie.


FUCKN FIRED !!!


----------



## Junior LOC

MUFASA said:


> FUCKN FIRED !!!


Bwahahahaha! :roflmao:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Ese junior lokote damn you got that picture just right ,well almost it didnt show jaime el guapo de la laurel canyon hitn the switch maybe next time ,y puros wise guys foe sho we gonna make the hop at the sf high show interesting rookie newbie jaime vs big 6' tall veteran bulllet and his el camino i think i went to far this time but if we gonna be big gotta play big and bullet been hittn real good in the past but its the montes aka king kong time to hit 100 joeyyy im coming for that ass 2 so be ready


----------



## JOEMAN

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Ese junior lokote damn you got that picture just right ,well almost it didnt show jaime el guapo de la laurel canyon hitn the switch maybe next time ,y puros wise guys foe sho we gonna make the hop at the sf high show interesting rookie newbie jaime vs big 6' tall veteran bulllet and his el camino i think i went to far this time but if we gonna be big gotta play big and bullet been hittn real good in the past but its the montes aka king kong time to hit 100 joeyyy im coming for that ass 2 so be ready


SUCK BALLS:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

I dont love u no more/u's a penguin looking mofo haha


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

I dont love u no more/u's a penguin looking mofo haha


----------



## JOEMAN

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> I dont love u no more/u's a penguin looking mofo haha


YOUR FUNNY


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

JOEMAN said:


> SUCK BALLS:roflmao::roflmao:


Joey switch hitta , no car getta sucks balls not to have a car dont worry ricky you will get a low low when u grow up


----------



## ESEROB




----------



## El Socio 8005

Bump


----------



## Junior LOC

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Ese junior lokote damn you got that picture just right ,well almost it didnt show jaime el guapo de la laurel canyon hitn the switch maybe next time ,y puros wise guys foe sho we gonna make the hop at the sf high show interesting rookie newbie jaime vs big 6' tall veteran bulllet and his el camino i think i went to far this time but if we gonna be big gotta play big and bullet been hittn real good in the past but its the montes aka king kong time to hit 100 joeyyy im coming for that ass 2 so be ready


:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

*due to fathers day we are pushing it back a week next one will be 06/23/12..*


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

818 the demise of mr bullet aproaches as the oldies car show gets closer lol got a surprise mr bullet i hope ur working on the elco i know u dont wanna waist ur time on a 80 inch car but who knows ??????????? I will put all my lunch money into the monte bwahaaaaaa


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Bulletttttt say something i know u are there i can hear u breathing , oh i get it your gonna let the elco do the talking hmmmmm smart


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT:wave:


----------



## Junior LOC

Drowzy818 said:


> *due to fathers day we are pushing it back a week next one will be 06/23/12..*


SMH

Now I have I hit up everyone to tell them that it's not tomorrow.

SMH


----------



## DIPN714

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Bulletttttt say something i know u are there i can hear u breathing , oh i get it your gonna let the elco do the talking hmmmmm smart


wow bullet;;dont back down;;just bring da chains down sum su it dont get stuck bro;;;elco.s rule bro


----------



## MUFASA

Shoulda had it tonite...its fathers day tomorrow, not today !!!


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

Haa haaaaaa haaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaahsaaaaaaaaa sorry al , theres a new sheriff in town and he dont take no mess lmao just moved my wheels 4 inches behind the reAr bumper and added 100000 pounds of lead trouble is brewing heheehe


----------



## Junior LOC

MUFASA said:


> Shoulda had it tonite...its fathers day tomorrow, not today !!!


That's exactly what I Said Big Dog! SMH


----------



## Junior LOC

Drowzy818 said:


> *due to fathers day we are pushing it back a week next one will be 06/23/12..*




*TTT*


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## Drowzy818

[/IMG]


----------



## Drowzy818

going down this sat...who is rolling up...


----------



## JERRI

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE UP THERE 6/23/2012 
:thumbsup:*


----------



## Junior LOC

JERRI said:


> *EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE UP THERE 6/23/2012
> :thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

Going down tomorrow Saturday the 23rd!!

Who is rolling out to this event? We got a new Lonchera coming out to serve all the hungry people! Lol

Burrito's, Queasadillas, tacos, etc...


----------



## MUFASA

Junior LOC said:


> Going down tomorrow Saturday the 23rd!!
> 
> Who is rolling out to this event? We got a new Lonchera coming out to serve all the hungry people! Lol
> 
> Burrito's, Queasadillas, tacos, etc...


WHAT U NEED TO GET IS A NEW PHOTOGRAPHER !!!! :rimshot:


----------



## peewee

MUFASA said:


> WHAT U NEED TO GET IS A NEW PHOTOGRAPHER !!!! :rimshot:



:roflmao:.....................You shooting threw tomorrow?


----------



## MUFASA

peewee said:


> :roflmao:.....................You shooting threw tomorrow?


:yessad: LETS PULL UP SOME STREET CARS !!


OR SHOULD I JUST STAY HOME :dunno:


----------



## Junior LOC

MUFASA said:


> WHAT U NEED TO GET IS A NEW PHOTOGRAPHER !!!! :rimshot:


:roflmao: 



MUFASA said:


> :yessad: LETS PULL UP SOME STREET CARS !!
> 
> 
> OR SHOULD I JUST STAY HOME :dunno:


Get yor ass out here tomorrow and show how L.A. Holds it down in the Streets...There is no more Crenshaw so Might aswell make it happen out here


----------



## Drowzy818

*looks like it's going to be cracking tomorrow...lots of people confirmed already..plus i heard the 805 is coming down with some hoppers..should be a good one*


----------



## JOEMAN

:scrutinize:


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY




----------



## MUFASA

Junior LOC said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> Get yor ass out here tomorrow and show how L.A. Holds it down in the Streets...There is no more Crenshaw so Might aswell make it happen out here


No more shaw, but we been doin it in Compton, and thats even closer to my pad !


----------



## Junior LOC

North Hollywood Hop 6/23


----------



## LOWDOWN62

_PIXS! _


----------



## Junior LOC

LOWDOWN62 said:


> _PIXS! _


X2!!


----------



## JERRI

*when is the next criuse night & hop going to be can u please let every one know thank's *


----------



## JERRI

when is the next criuse night & hop going to be can u please let every one know thank's


----------



## Drowzy818

The North Hollywood Cruise night and hop will be canceled this month due to the oldies car show being on Sunday, we hope every one can make it out and support Oldies car club massive show this Sunday be held @ San Fernando high school in the city of San Fernando

The next North Hollywood Cruise night and hop will be held Saturday 08/25/12 hosted by One Life C.C but brought to you by Young Hog, Young Hog is calling out all hoppers from all areas “who is King of the streets” crowns will be on deck so come on out and represent your city, area code, club, shop, or team…Sed tv will be out there doing his thing.. Welcome to everyone; bring out your cars, bikes, hoppers, families etc…welcome to all media and film crews…6355 Bellingham ave, North Hollywood Ca 91606 from 7:00pm to 11:00pm…


----------



## Junior LOC

Drowzy818 said:


> The North Hollywood Cruise night and hop will be canceled this month due to the oldies car show being on Sunday, we hope every one can make it out and support Oldies car club massive show this Sunday be held @ San Fernando high school in the city of San Fernando
> 
> The next North Hollywood Cruise night and hop will be held Saturday 08/25/12 hosted by One Life C.C but brought to you by Young Hog, Young Hog is calling out all hoppers from all areas “who is King of the streets” crowns will be on deck so come on out and represent your city, area code, club, shop, or team…Sed tv will be out there doing his thing.. Welcome to everyone; bring out your cars, bikes, hoppers, families etc…welcome to all media and film crews…6355 Bellingham ave, North Hollywood Ca 91606 from 7:00pm to 11:00pm…


Firme!! 

Looking Forward to another successful event in the Big 818 that's brought to you by yours truly-One Life C.C.


----------



## Drowzy818

The North Hollywood Cruise night and hop will be canceled this month due to the oldies car show being on Sunday, we hope every one can make it out and support Oldies car club massive show this Sunday be held @ San Fernando high school in the city of San Fernando

The next North Hollywood Cruise night and hop will be held Saturday 08/25/12 hosted by One Life C.C but brought to you by Young Hog, Young Hog is calling out all hoppers from all areas “who is King of the streets” crowns will be on deck so come on out and represent your city, area code, club, shop, or team…Sed tv will be out there doing his thing.. Welcome to everyone; bring out your cars, bikes, hoppers, families etc…welcome to all media and film crews…6355 Bellingham ave, North Hollywood Ca 91606 from 7:00pm to 11:00pm…​


----------



## Junior LOC

Good morning RAZA!

This Past Saturday 7/14 we (One Life CC and Wiseguys CC) were posted up at the Victory Outreach Event at the Church of Eagle Rock. It was a Fun Day hanging out with all the Homies for a Good Cause.


----------



## cadilinc

OK will try to Be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

ttt.....


----------



## Drowzy818

Junior LOC said:


> Good morning RAZA!
> 
> This Past Saturday 7/14 we (One Life CC and Wiseguys CC) were posted up at the Victory Outreach Event at the Church of Eagle Rock. It was a Fun Day hanging out with all the Homies for a Good Cause.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

Drowzy818 said:


> The North Hollywood Cruise night and hop will be canceled this month due to the oldies car show being on Sunday, we hope every one can make it out and support Oldies car club massive show this Sunday be held @ San Fernando high school in the city of San Fernando
> 
> The next North Hollywood Cruise night and hop will be held Saturday 08/25/12 hosted by One Life C.C but brought to you by Young Hog, Young Hog is calling out all hoppers from all areas “who is King of the streets” crowns will be on deck so come on out and represent your city, area code, club, shop, or team…Sed tv will be out there doing his thing.. Welcome to everyone; bring out your cars, bikes, hoppers, families etc…welcome to all media and film crews…6355 Bellingham ave, North Hollywood Ca 91606 from 7:00pm to 11:00pm…​


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

ttmft...


----------



## Drowzy818

Junior LOC said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## peewee

YEAH BUDDY............................:x:


----------



## Drowzy818

peewee said:


> YEAH BUDDY............................:x:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

peewee said:


> YEAH BUDDY............................:x:


Can't wait for this event!!


----------



## Junior LOC

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTT FOR HOMIES*


----------



## Junior LOC

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTT FOR HOMIES*


Gracias Cookie for the Bump Ese!

See you out there in NoHo on the 25th foo.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

Junior LOC said:


> Gracias Cookie for the Bump Ese!
> 
> See you out there in NoHo on the 25th foo.


*SEE U OUT THERE HOMIE*


----------



## MUFASA

Should change the date to this weekend....nationals is gonna suck....check the topic .....and the date u guys set is a week before torres empire show, not many people are gonna risk breaking or burning stuff up that weekend !


----------



## Junior LOC

MUFASA said:


> Should change the date to this weekend....nationals is gonna suck....check the topic .....and the date u guys set is a week before torres empire show, not many people are gonna risk breaking or burning stuff up that weekend !


Lowrider Nationals always SUCKS!! That shit is more like the DUB Nationals.

Dispensa but the Date is already set for the 25th my boy-and Ballers like you ain't worried about burning a motor or two


----------



## MUFASA

Junior LOC said:


> Lowrider Nationals always SUCKS!! That shit is more like the DUB Nationals.
> 
> Dispensa but the Date is already set for the 25th my boy-and Ballers like you ain't worried about burning a motor or two


U trippn homie !!! U aint seen my car ????? Color from top dont match the bottom, bunch a lines n shit all over like someone scribbled on it, spare rim in the back w no tire, lil ass tires all around like spares from a vw bug, big hole in the roof, and a naked bitch in the back cuz cant afford no clothes for her :yessad:


----------



## Junior LOC

MUFASA said:


> U trippn homie !!! U aint seen my car ????? Color from top dont match the bottom, bunch a lines n shit all over like someone scribbled on it, spare rim in the back w no tire, lil ass tires all around like spares from a vw bug, big hole in the roof, and a naked bitch in the back cuz cant afford no clothes for her :yessad:


:bowrofl:

LMMFAO!!! Your a Foo Big Dog... HAHAHAHA! :roflmao:

You Tell it like it is, que no!?


----------



## Junior LOC

ONE LIFE CC (2:29) Bumping the North Hollywood Hop Up To The Ti-Zop!!


----------



## onestopcaraudio

NICE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## Junior LOC

onestopcaraudio said:


> NICE HOMIE :thumbsup:





JOEMAN said:


> BUMP


Thanks Homies-see you guys out there on the 8/25


----------



## DMAC

bump to the top..


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and :wave: 1 guests)
Junior LOC


----------



## Drowzy818

JOEMAN said:


> BUMP


 what up joey you bringing any cars out to put it down for JOEYS HYDRAULICS...


----------



## Junior LOC

DMAC said:


> bump to the top..


X'64


----------



## peewee

T-T-T.....


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

JOEMAN said:


> BUMP


X 2


----------



## Junior LOC

BUMP FOR THIS EVENT-Coming up real soon.


----------



## Drowzy818

HIGHTIMES PASADENA CAR CLUB, CONNECTED CC 805, WISEGUYS 818 CC, ALL CONFIRMED BRINGING DOWN HOPPERS...ROLL CALL....YOUNG HOG IS CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS "WHO IS KING OF THE STREETS" REP YOUR CC, AREA CODE, SHOP,TEAM ECT...15 DAYS AWAY............


----------



## LINCOLN 818

TTT......


----------



## Junior LOC

Drowzy818 said:


> HIGHTIMES PASADENA CAR CLUB, CONNECTED CC 805, WISEGUYS 818 CC, ALL CONFIRMED BRINGING DOWN HOPPERS...ROLL CALL....YOUNG HOG IS CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS "WHO IS KING OF THE STREETS" REP YOUR CC, AREA CODE, SHOP,TEAM ECT...15 DAYS AWAY............


Dang, it's around the corner. 

Thank you to all the Car Clubs and Solo riders that have always came out to support this event in the 818-it's in a good location and the cops haven't tripped in the past so let's all do our part and Clean Up after ourselves. Thanks

TTT for the North Hollywood Hop on 8/25


----------



## peewee

LINCOLN 818 said:


> TTT......


Wuz good D u ready for next wknd and the following one....


----------



## peewee

Junior LOC said:


> Dang, it's around the corner.
> 
> Thank you to all the Car Clubs and Solo riders that have always came out to support this event in the 818-it's in a good location and the cops haven't tripped in the past so let's all do our part and Clean Up after ourselves. Thanks
> 
> TTT for the North Hollywood Hop on 8/25



Well said....... :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLN 818

peewee said:


> Wuz good D u ready for next wknd and the following one....[/Q
> *YES SIR IM READY... WHAT TIME WE MEETING UP FOR NEXT SATURDAY ???*


----------



## Mr Solorio

TTT getting ready to roll with the wifey and kids, gonna be heading to Hollywood in about 30 minutes, everybody be safe out there, see everybody out there.


----------



## Mr Solorio

Where's everybody at ? Hollywood Blvd is dead and in n out is dead


----------



## peewee

LINCOLN 818 said:


> peewee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wuz good D u ready for next wknd and the following one....[/Q
> *YES SIR IM READY... WHAT TIME WE MEETING UP FOR NEXT SATURDAY ???*
> 
> 
> 
> I will talk to everyone to see who is rollin and at what time....
Click to expand...


----------



## peewee

Mr Solorio said:


> Where's everybody at ? Hollywood Blvd is dead and in n out is dead


I think you got the events mixed up, this is for the north hollywood one which will be on 08-25-12


----------



## Alex65

Mr Solorio said:


> Where's everybody at ? Hollywood Blvd is dead and in n out is dead


The Blvd. Was crackin dawg we were posted in front of Florentine Gardens and cruising up n down the Blvd.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

This event is next sat. Which is in noho... Hollywood you already know, It was 70+ cars yesterday, HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT...


----------



## Mr Solorio

I was up there with the family till about 11pm and there was a few rides, clean rides out there, won't be able to make it this weekend coming up but it was koo drive on a nice warm night.


----------



## peewee

mr.glasshouse said:


> This event is next sat. Which is in noho... Hollywood you already know, It was 70+ cars yesterday, HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT...


Correction this event is not next wknd It's the following one on 08/25/12


----------



## peewee

Mr Solorio said:


> I was up there with the family till about 11pm and there was a few rides, clean rides out there, won't be able to make it this weekend coming up but it was koo drive on a nice warm night.


Mr Solorio,
Come out and have a good evening out there with us. A lot of homies come with their family's, this one is 2wknds from now....


----------



## Mr Solorio

peewee said:


> Mr Solorio,
> Come out and have a good evening out there with us. A lot of homies come with their family's, this one is 2wknds from now....


Koo thank you Peewee.


----------



## DEJAYICON

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-benefit-all-car-show-hop-pin-up-contest.html
$$$$$ "CAR HOP CONTEST" $$$$$
Goin Down This SUNDAY In The City Of Santa Maria Aug 19th ! Lookin For Some Hoppers, To Put It Down ! Rules and Pay Out Are Below !!! Hope To See You Guys Here !!!!!!!!!! Please Spread The Word ! 

SOFTIN, INC. HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 12 batteries max in trunk.
* 37" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension..
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 12 Batteries max in trunk.
* 44" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor,shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!


FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.

ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.

ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.

-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-

Joey's Custom will be the official car hop judges.

Club Name:

Your name:

Hop Catagory:

Softin Inc verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. *No refunds*. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of Softin Inc.
​In consideration of the acceptance of the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this Entry form, release and discharge sponsors, their representatives, and anyone connected with "SOFTIN's 4th Annual Benefit Car Show" and Santa Maria Fairgrounds from all known damages, injuries, losses, and/or other claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an entrant to his/her property. Further, each entrant agrees to indemnify all of the foregoing entries firms, persons and bodies from any and all liability occasioned from any conduct of entrants or participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and under the direction and control of entrant.
NO REFUNDS, NO ATTITUDES


Signature:________________________ Date:____________

e-mail address:_____________________________________


Please copy the entire above rules and regulations, sign and date it. Check or money order written to SOFTIN, Inc and mail or drop off August 15, 2012. It must be in our hands by August 15, 2012. Please send to:

4010 Calle Real #5
Santa Barbara, Ca 93110 ​


----------



## ESEROB

DEJAYICON said:


> View attachment 525407
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-benefit-all-car-show-hop-pin-up-contest.html
> $$$$$ "CAR HOP CONTEST" $$$$$
> Goin Down This SUNDAY In The City Of Santa Maria Aug 19th ! Lookin For Some Hoppers, To Put It Down ! Rules and Pay Out Are Below !!! Hope To See You Guys Here !!!!!!!!!! Please Spread The Word !
> 
> SOFTIN, INC. HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 12 batteries max in trunk.
> * 37" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension..
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 12 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 44" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor,shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> 
> FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.
> 
> ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.
> 
> ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.
> 
> -EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-
> 
> Joey's Custom will be the official car hop judges.
> 
> Club Name:
> 
> Your name:
> 
> Hop Catagory:
> 
> Softin Inc verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. *No refunds*. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of Softin Inc.
> ​
> In consideration of the acceptance of the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this Entry form, release and discharge sponsors, their representatives, and anyone connected with "SOFTIN's 4th Annual Benefit Car Show" and Santa Maria Fairgrounds from all known damages, injuries, losses, and/or other claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an entrant to his/her property. Further, each entrant agrees to indemnify all of the foregoing entries firms, persons and bodies from any and all liability occasioned from any conduct of entrants or participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and under the direction and control of entrant.
> NO REFUNDS, NO ATTITUDES
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________
> 
> e-mail address:_____________________________________
> 
> 
> Please copy the entire above rules and regulations, sign and date it. Check or money order written to SOFTIN, Inc and mail or drop off August 15, 2012. It must be in our hands by August 15, 2012. Please send to:
> 
> 4010 Calle Real #5
> Santa Barbara, Ca 93110 :thumbsup:​


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*GOING DOWN THE NEXT DAY IF U GUYS COULD MAKE IT






**WILL BE GIVING OUT 4 TROPHY FOR THE HOP 1ST N 2ND PLACE TROPHY FOR STREET HOP AND RADICAL HOP 1ST N 2ND PLACE *


----------



## Junior LOC

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *GOING DOWN THE NEXT DAY IF U GUYS COULD MAKE IT
> View attachment 526144
> **WILL BE GIVING OUT 4 TROPHY FOR THE HOP 1ST N 2ND PLACE TROPHY FOR STREET HOP AND RADICAL HOP 1ST N 2ND PLACE *


We will try to make it out there Dog. :x:


----------



## Drowzy818

what up bullet, are you bringing out the elco???????


----------



## Junior LOC

STTMFT for the North Hollywood Hop!


----------



## Junior LOC

Jaime-where you at eCe?


----------



## DEJAYICON

:biggrin:TTT
View attachment 525407
 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-benefit-all-car-show-hop-pin-up-contest.html
$$$$$ "CAR HOP CONTEST" $$$$$
Goin Down This SUNDAY In The City Of Santa Maria Aug 19th ! Lookin For Some Hoppers, To Put It Down ! Rules and Pay Out Are Below !!! Hope To See You Guys Here !!!!!!!!!! Please Spread The Word ! 

SOFTIN, INC. HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 12 batteries max in trunk.
* 37" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension..
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 12 Batteries max in trunk.
* 44" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor,shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!


FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.

ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.

ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.

-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-

Joey's Custom will be the official car hop judges.

Club Name:

Your name:

Hop Catagory:

Softin Inc verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. *No refunds*. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of Softin Inc.
​
In consideration of the acceptance of the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this Entry form, release and discharge sponsors, their representatives, and anyone connected with "SOFTIN's 4th Annual Benefit Car Show" and Santa Maria Fairgrounds from all known damages, injuries, losses, and/or other claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an entrant to his/her property. Further, each entrant agrees to indemnify all of the foregoing entries firms, persons and bodies from any and all liability occasioned from any conduct of entrants or participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and under the direction and control of entrant.
NO REFUNDS, NO ATTITUDES


Signature:________________________ Date:____________

e-mail address:_____________________________________


Please copy the entire above rules and regulations, sign and date it. Check or money order written to SOFTIN, Inc and mail or drop off August 15, 2012. It must be in our hands by August 15, 2012. Please send to:

4010 Calle Real #5
Santa Barbara, Ca 93110 ​[/QUOTE]


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Bump


----------



## Junior LOC

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Bump


X64


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Junior LOC said:


> Jaime-where you at eCe?


Im getn the monte ready , for the hop homie gonna hop maniacos regal and that shit is working ,i seen it its looking good so we gonna do it


----------



## Drowzy818

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Im getn the monte ready , for the hop homie gonna hop maniacos regal and that shit is working ,i seen it its looking good so we gonna do it


:thumbsup:


----------



## peewee

5 days and counting........


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Was up mufasa where are u taking the regal ? To the north hollywood or to the hop on sunday in el monte ?


----------



## MUFASA

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Was up mufasa where are u taking the regal ? To the north hollywood or to the hop on sunday in el monte ?


Ill talk to the homies n let u know !


----------



## Drowzy818

LOOKS LIKE BULLET IS BRINGING OUT THE ELCO......:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

Drowzy818 said:


> LOOKS LIKE BULLET IS BRINGING OUT THE ELCO......:thumbsup:


NO MAMES !! BOUT TIME !!!


----------



## MUFASA

So are there categories, or rules, or the usual hop ????


----------



## Junior LOC

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Im getn the monte ready , for the hop homie gonna hop maniacos regal and that shit is working ,i seen it its looking good so we gonna do it


That's right!! 

See you guys out there tomorrow...


----------



## Junior LOC

Drowzy818 said:


> LOOKS LIKE BULLET IS BRINGING OUT THE ELCO......:thumbsup:


That's the same thing he told me on Saturday...let's see what the ElCo can do.

Yo BigAl? You bringing the Elco out to North Hollywood tomorrow?

Bullet will be out there with his ElCo. :naughty:


----------



## MUFASA

I c how it is...just go right past my post like it wasnt there :angry:


----------



## Junior LOC

MUFASA said:


> I c how it is...just go right past my post like it wasnt there :angry:


:roflmao:

I read your post Dogg but I don't have the answer to it. :dunno:

Young Hog is hosting the Hop and will be giving out the Crowns to the King Of The Streets.

Let me have my Boy Drowzy get at Young Hog and have him go on here to answer your question eCe.

PS.
My iPhone is ready to get some footage of the Maniacos Hoppers to post it up on YouTube. 

See you there Mufasa!


----------



## MUFASA

I might be the only one to roll up there :yessad:


----------



## Junior LOC

MUFASA said:


> I might be the only one to roll up there :yessad:


Okay-oh and I already Text'd Drowzy.

I told him to get on here and post the answer to your question above ^^^^^


----------



## MUFASA

Text him again n tellm to make it snappy :angry:


----------



## Junior LOC

MUFASA said:


> Text him again n tellm to make it snappy :angry:


That foo said that it's going to be up to Young Hogg-he got at him but hasn't heard back from his ass :facepalm:


----------



## DIPN714

da real king fool,s;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;


----------



## MUFASA

Junior LOC said:


> That foo said that it's going to be up to Young Hogg-he got at him but hasn't heard back from his ass :facepalm:


I TALKED TO HOG YESTERDAY N HE SAID HE WAS JUST HOSTING, AND TO GET AT THE GUYS THROWN THE HOP !!! I THINK IMMA SKIP THIS ONE DOGGIE....LAST FEW TIMES I WAS THERE, WE (L.A.) WAS THE ONLY ONES HOPPING !!


----------



## DIPN714

:guns::guns::guns::burn:;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;:drama:;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;:buttkick:BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## MUFASA

I THINK U GUYS SHOULD TELL YOUNG HOGG THE 818 DONT HAVE A REAL STREET CAR THAT CAN FUCK W MINE AND JUST HAND OVER THE CROWN AND SAVE ME THE TRIP :rimshot:


----------



## Junior LOC

MUFASA said:


> I THINK U GUYS SHOULD TELL YOUNG HOGG THE 818 DONT HAVE A REAL STREET CAR THAT CAN FUCK W MINE AND JUST HAND OVER THE CROWN AND SAVE ME THE TRIP :rimshot:


SMH :facepalm: :rimshot:


----------



## Junior LOC

Going down tonight in the Big 818-Everyone come out to enjoy this event.


----------



## peewee

MUFASA said:


> So are there categories, or rules, or the usual hop ????


What up Mufasa :biggrin:

It will be all determined on who is there and what types of cars are there.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and :wave: 3 guests)

Junior LOC


----------



## MUFASA

peewee said:


> What up Mufasa :biggrin:
> 
> It will be all determined on who is there and what types of cars are there.... :thumbsup:


ill pass dogg, good luck...........when its better organized ill roll........


----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## Junior LOC

One Life CC would like to thank Everyone who came out last night to the North Hollywood Hop-it's people like you that continue to make this event happen and for that we extend our gratitude to you guys.

Thanks again...Junior LOC Said It.


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and :wave: 1 guests)
Junior LOC JDunique805+


----------



## gmo442

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...3-81A4-797C96A0E96B-1073-0000012455CE5522.mp4


----------



## gmo442

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...7-A934-449BBA7E7C6A-1073-000001242913406B.mp4


----------



## Junior LOC

gmo442 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...3-81A4-797C96A0E96B-1073-0000012455CE5522.mp4





gmo442 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...7-A934-449BBA7E7C6A-1073-000001242913406B.mp4


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
Junior LOC gmo442+

Thanks for coming out last night eCe.


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests)
Junior LOC

Hood Morning Guests' :wave:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)
Junior LOC cruisethewhip


----------



## gmo442

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...6-A5A7-83D6773C61D9-1073-00000124322CF627.mp4


----------



## Junior LOC

gmo442 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...6-A5A7-83D6773C61D9-1073-00000124322CF627.mp4


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

:inout:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
Junior LOC TRAVELIN MAN

:wave:


----------



## Mrs.Navarro

*www.lowriderdreams.com*

hey i just visited a site that you can post your shows and events Lots of people from the bay-area supports it, take a look and post under car shows and events at www.lowriderdreams.com


----------



## Junior LOC

Mrs.Navarro said:


> hey i just visited a site that you can post your shows and events Lots of people from the bay-area supports it, take a look and post under car shows and events at www.lowriderdreams.com


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
Junior LOC rollin 72 monte+

What up Homie-your club Cars were looking firme out there yesterday. :h5:


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Thanks hommie it was cool kicking out there with ONE LIFE C.C. hommie and many others clubs


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)
Junior LOC JDunique805+

What it do Homie? Was that you with the Blue Regal Hopper?


----------



## Junior LOC

rollin 72 monte said:


> Thanks hommie it was cool kicking out there with ONE LIFE C.C. hommie and many others clubs


Likewise Bro.

Dreaming Casually C.C. Always repping hard in the Big 818


----------



## peewee

rollin 72 monte said:


> Thanks hommie it was cool kicking out there with ONE LIFE C.C. hommie and many others clubs


Thanx :thumbsup:

It was good to see you homies out there...


----------



## JDunique805

Junior LOC said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)
> Junior LOC JDunique805+
> 
> What it do Homie? Was that you with the Blue Regal Hopper?


What up homie, yea that was me with the blue regal hopper


----------



## Drowzy818

it was a good turn out, so whats up is it going down this sat. i heard bullet from primeros gots a 200 belt vs city to city???????


----------



## Drowzy818

JDunique805 said:


> What up homie, yea that was me with the blue regal hopper


 thanks for coming out gee, that shit was hittin back bumper, looking good homie.


----------



## Drowzy818

Junior LOC said:


> Likewise Bro.
> 
> Dreaming Casually C.C. Always repping hard in the Big 818


x2


----------



## Junior LOC

TTT for this event in the Big 818 Valle!


----------



## Junior LOC

JDunique805 said:


> What up homie, yea that was me with the blue regal hopper


Orale-thanks for coming out Homie.

13 year old Hitting back bumper...


----------



## Junior LOC

:inout:


----------



## peewee

THANX TO ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RYDERS THAT CAME OUT....NEW OR OLD FACES IT'S ALWAYS A PLEASURE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE :thumbsup:

Sed Lowkey T.V videos always out in the streets getting that great footage! Thanx SED for always supporting...


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)
Junior LOC JDunique805+ 64 Manny peewee+

What up Homies!!


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Thanks hommies see you at the next one


----------



## Junior LOC

rollin 72 monte said:


> Thanks hommies see you at the next one


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

:420:


----------



## DIPN714

Drowzy818 said:


> it was a good turn out, so whats up is it going down this sat. i heard bullet from primeros gots a 200 belt vs city to city???????


THATS WHAT I HEARD SAT NITE;;WE WILL SEE WHO SHOWS UP;;THE NO SHOW WILL B THE LOOSER;;AND WILL HAVED TO PAY UP NO MATTER WHAT;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## Junior LOC

DIPN714 said:


> THATS WHAT I HEARD SAT NITE;;WE WILL SEE WHO SHOWS UP;;THE NO SHOW WILL B THE LOOSER;;AND WILL HAVED TO PAY UP NO MATTER WHAT;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


:drama: lol


----------



## peewee

Drowzy818 said:


> it was a good turn out, so whats up is it going down this sat. i heard bullet from primeros gots a 200 belt vs city to city???????


Where are they doing to hopp?


----------



## Junior LOC

peewee said:


> Where are they doing to hopp?


Good Question :dunno:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Junior LOC

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Junior LOC said:


> :drama: lol


If bullet made a bet For 200 ill back him with another 400 bet is now 600 lets do it


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

My car took a shit at the hop 2 motors 200 dollars , seeing switch man run the fuck out the sparking monte priceless


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Junior LOC said:


> Good Question :dunno:


Probably in their dreams


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES*


----------



## Drowzy818

peewee said:


> Where are they doing to hopp?


 at the same spot as the hop in north hollywood...this sat but whats the word is it going down???? can anyone comfirm.. bullet????city to city????


----------



## DIPN714

call them;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;city 2 city;;shagg;;;323-2186591;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Junior LOC

TTT


----------



## Rivera93

Is the hop going down tonight or what


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT FOR THE BIG 818


----------



## Junior LOC

Junior LOC~One Life Car Club 818~ cruising by to share the Hop experience from the "Torres Empire L.A. Supershow" this past weekend 9-2-12.

Enjoy them Videos RAZA And TTMFT WE ALL GO!!!


----------



## JUST2C

G-FORCE GEAR PUTING WORK


----------



## peewee

JUST2C said:


> G-FORCE GEAR PUTING WORK


:h5:


----------



## peewee

The last North Hollywood hop


----------



## peewee

The last hop 08/25/12 CITYIICITY VS PRIMEROS
To be continued?.......:naughty:
<font size="5">


----------



## allbluedup

peewee said:


> The last hop 08/25/12 CITYIICITY VS PRIMEROS
> To be continued?.......:naughty:
> <font size="5">


fuck that fix ur shit so it can be out their man


----------



## JOEMAN

WHEN THE NEXT HOP


----------



## caspers84

when is the nexed hop?


----------



## peewee

JOEMAN said:


> WHEN THE NEXT HOP





caspers84 said:


> when is the nexed hop?


We will keep you posted......:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

peewee said:


> We will keep you posted......:thumbsup:


Pewee what up the hop gonna happen ? Joey gonna fix my shit if it is boy fr city to city black cutty said hes gonna punish my monte, i wanna see that shit so i i can sleep good that night hahahaha


----------



## caspers84

COOL GRACIAS BIG HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

the next hope will be 09/22/12..........next sat....so who is hopping....is bullet going to hop city to city or is big jaime???????


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Shit , my car is all taken apart , to get it ready for the 22nd they wanna cheat ? Ok leaded tank wheels behin the bumper stretched belly , the car not joeys haha se los va llevar la verga this time , oh and my shit willl run not need to be pushed homie with the cuttlass mr ima punish the monte lmao be there i got something building for that ass818 gonna tear some ass up hope they show up chippin jaime said it godamn it


----------



## caspers84

TTT 4 THE HOP..............


----------



## Junior LOC

One Life Car Club~Sur Califas dipping with WiseguyS Car Club after the Good Times 818 Carshow at Monroe High School


----------



## Junior LOC

Drowzy818 said:


> the next hope will be 09/22/12..........next sat....so who is hopping....is bullet going to hop city to city or is big jaime???????


Hell yeah-TMMFT for the North Hollywood Hop on 9-22-12.

Hey Drowzy- are we making a Flyer soon? 

That way we can promote it on Facebook and on Lay-It-Low threads.


----------



## peewee

Junior LOC said:


> Hell yeah-TMMFT for the North Hollywood Hop on 9-22-12.
> 
> Hey Drowzy- are we making a Flyer soon?
> 
> That way we can promote it on Facebook and on Lay-It-Low threads.


Waiting on Drowzy....


----------



## Junior LOC

peewee said:


> Waiting on Drowzy....


Orra!!

Drowzy-let's get that going ASAP Big Dog-we only have 1 week to promote our event. :run:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
Junior LOC, RO84CAPRICE

Bring down your Caprice to this event :yes:


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT FOR THE BIG 818 and the North Hollywood Hop that has kept on going once a month since November 2011 :yes:


----------



## Junior LOC

Big Thank you to the Public who continues to make this event Happen once a month and to all the Hoppers that come out to put on a Show for everyone :h5:


----------



## Drowzy818

Junior LOC said:


> Orra!!
> 
> Drowzy-let's get that going ASAP Big Dog-we only have 1 week to promote our event. :run:


 WORKING ON IT WILL BE OUT BY FRIDAY MY BOI DONT TRIP...


----------



## Junior LOC

Drowzy818 said:


> WORKING ON IT WILL BE OUT BY FRIDAY MY BOI DONT TRIP...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT FOR THE NoHo Cruise Night/Hop.

Bring out the Family to enjoy this Free event.


----------



## Drowzy818

Going down next sat 09/22/12...city 2 city was clowning on that one homie from the 805 at the last one, what's up jerry, socio, patron you guys coming down to clown back?????...and what's up with bullet and that 200 cash belt is that going down this sat??????...the people want to know...


----------



## Drowzy818

We will be cruiseing hollywood blvd after rolling out from the north hollywood spot at around 10:30 if anyone wants to join and take over hollywood blvd on a sat night your more then welcome to, good way to end the night...


----------



## DIPN714

:rimshot:


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Drowzy818 said:


> Going down next sat 09/29/12...city 2 city was clowning on that one homie from the 805 at the last one, what's up jerry, socio, patron you guys coming down to clown back?????...and what's up with bullet and that 200 cash belt is that going down this sat??????...the people want to know...


Bullet is not gonna make it hes got bird flue , some chicken gave it to him , he needs lots of rest and 2 x beer ? Either that or boned the big chicken by his shop


----------



## Drowzy818

just got a call Tierra Custom Hydraulics is calling out backbump juan, switchman ,city to city and the wagon of strictly riders ....and Jamie from wiseguys c.c is calling out the white and black cutlass from city to city and manicos... to the north hollywood hop sat 09/22/12


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## Junior LOC

JOEMAN said:


> bump


Thanks, Joey!!


----------



## Junior LOC

Bump


----------



## peewee

JOEMAN said:


> bump


Are u coming to this one Joey?


----------



## allbluedup

peewee said:


> Are u coming to this one Joey?


call me need to talk to u


----------



## Junior LOC

TTT for the NoHo Hop


----------



## caspers84

BUMP 4 THE HOP BIG 818.:420:


----------



## Afterlife

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

:scrutinize:


----------



## visionquest23

Can't wait


----------



## Junior LOC

caspers84 said:


> BUMP 4 THE HOP BIG 818.:420:





Afterlife said:


> TTT





not.my.mans.caddy said:


> :scrutinize:





visionquest23 said:


> Can't wait


For sure, it's gonna be a good one.

Tierra is calling out any Hoppers...Bring out the Family to this Free Event going down this Saturday 9/22 @ 8pm


----------



## peewee

Just want to let everyone know....not to use the movie trailers as toilet stalls, we had issues at the last hop with the security saying people were urinating on the trailers....there are restrooms at the theatre or walk your Ass to a bush and handle your business!

We have families out there and specially children....!


----------



## peewee

Going down once again, North Hollywood Cruise Night & Hop hosted by One Life Car Club Sat 09/22/12 from 7:00pm to 11:00 pm, welcome to all car club, solo riders, hoppers, media, and area codes, everyone will be rolling out of the north Hollywood spot at around 10pm to cruise Hollywood blvd to kill the night this is also welcome to everyone..lets all meet, see some good hop's, and cruise Hollywood together on a sat night...


----------



## Junior LOC

peewee said:


> Just want to let everyone know....not to use the movie trailers as toilet stalls, we had issues at the last hop with the security saying people were urinating on the trailers....there are restrooms at the theatre or walk your Ass to a bush and handle your business!
> 
> We have families out there and specially children....!


:wow: :facepalm:


----------



## caspers84

BUMP


----------



## peewee

caspers84 said:


> BUMP


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

peewee said:


> Going down once again, North Hollywood Cruise Night & Hop hosted by One Life Car Club Sat 09/22/12 from 7:00pm to 11:00 pm, welcome to all car club, solo riders, hoppers, media, and area codes, everyone will be rolling out of the north Hollywood spot at around 10pm to cruise Hollywood blvd to kill the night this is also welcome to everyone..lets all meet, see some good hop's, and cruise Hollywood together on a sat night...


STTMFT. :boink:


----------



## Junior LOC

Here are the videos of ONE LIFE CC posted up at Woodley Park for the Majestics 818 End of Summer Picnic...Enjoy RAZA!!


----------



## Junior LOC

1am BUMP :420:


----------



## Junior LOC

caspers84 said:


> BUMP


X64


----------



## DIPN714

who wants sum


----------



## DIPN714

pull up or shut up


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

DIPN714 said:


> pull up or shut up


Ill go against u if mgcar is ready by sat , and we can decide the bet when we get there , no two switch bullshit like city to city at monroe high , that cheating shit is no good as of now from me to city to city no respect homie its on , i never did u vatos wrong for u to cheat for a lousy 200 bet ,


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

BUMP , gonna be a good night


----------



## DIPN714

city 2 city only has 1 switch;;i seen the cord


----------



## Junior LOC

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Ill go against u if mgcar is ready by sat , and we can decide the bet when we get there , no two switch bullshit like city to city at monroe high , that cheating shit is no good as of now from me to city to city no respect homie its on , i never did u vatos wrong for u to cheat for a lousy 200 bet ,


And top of that their car didn't even have a transmission on it, thats why they had to push it...:facepalm:

I saw a picture that Dream On took of the car when it was in mid-air and that shit had No Tranny? WTF!? Isn't that Cheating in itself! SMH


----------



## Junior LOC

DIPN714 said:


> city 2 city only has 1 switch;;i seen the cord


Yea...yea...LOL :rofl:


----------



## caspers84

IT GOING BE GOOD.


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

DIPN714 said:


> city 2 city only has 1 switch;;i seen the cord


Bullshit , ill show u the video rick has one , and the vato with the brown shirt has another , drops it and rick pulls it towards him , fuck it thats how they get down thats how its gonna be , no shame in cheating on a 200 bet even worse trying to cover it up for them al fuck it


----------



## Junior LOC

caspers84 said:


> IT GOING BE GOOD.


Hell Yeah Homie-you rolling through G.?


----------



## Junior LOC

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Bullshit , ill show u the video rick has one , and the vato with the brown shirt has another , drops it and rick pulls it towards him , fuck it thats how they get down thats how its gonna be , no shame in cheating on a 200 bet even worse trying to cover it up for them al fuck it


:drama: LOL

CHEATING=:facepalm:

NO BUENO!!! :ninja:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (1 members and DAMN :rofl: 5 guests)
Junior LOC

:wave:

Make sure you guys come out to this Event whomever you GUESTS are!? 

You can obviously read these postings so come kick it with the One Life Homies and the rest of the Lowrider Community.


Going to be a Good One this Saturday. :boink:


----------



## Junior LOC

:inout: :420:


----------



## pitt fan

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

pitt fan said:


> :thumbsup:


Hope your able to make it out there this Saturday, homie.


----------



## Junior LOC

Ey Jaime; damn Bro, that video you sent me of your car Hitting Some Serious Inches was Bad Homie!!!

City II City better show up so they can get Served...and Big Al too.

Junior LOC-SAID IT!!!

BIG 818 gonna hold it down this Saturday :boink:


----------



## Junior LOC

Pull up or Shut Up!


----------



## DIPN714

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Bullshit , ill show u the video rick has one , and the vato with the brown shirt has another , drops it and rick pulls it towards him , fuck it thats how they get down thats how its gonna be , no shame in cheating on a 200 bet even worse trying to cover it up for them al fuck it[/QUOTE
> hey all i go by is ((( what ))) I SEE;;OK;;IF THEY WERE CHEATING I DIDNT SEE IT;;I DONT PICK SIDES I JUST DO WHAT I DO AND THATS BANG MY ELCO HOW EVER AND WHERE EVER;;NO TRICK NO MESS JUST TO DA BUMPER DUDE;;GOT THAT


----------



## DIPN714

Junior LOC said:


> Ey Jaime; damn Bro, that video you sent me of your car Hitting Some Serious Inches was Bad Homie!!!
> 
> City II City better show up so they can get Served...and Big Al too.
> 
> Junior LOC-SAID IT!!!
> POST DA VIEDO FOO
> 
> BIG 818 gonna hold it down this Saturday :boink:


:drama:


----------



## South Side Mexican

DIPN714 said:


> :drama:


----------



## peewee

DIPN714 said:


> Wiseguy818masher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit , ill show u the video rick has one , and the vato with the brown shirt has another , drops it and rick pulls it towards him , fuck it thats how they get down thats how its gonna be , no shame in cheating on a 200 bet even worse trying to cover it up for them al fuck it[/QUOTE
> hey all i go by is ((( what ))) I SEE;;OK;;IF THEY WERE CHEATING I DIDNT SEE IT;;I DONT PICK SIDES I JUST DO WHAT I DO AND THATS BANG MY ELCO HOW EVER AND WHERE EVER;;NO TRICK NO MESS JUST TO DA BUMPER DUDE;;GOT THAT
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> See u out there Big AL.....
Click to expand...


----------



## MUFASA

North Side Mexican't said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

peewee said:


> DIPN714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> See u out there Big AL.....
> 
> 
> 
> Well i do the same , i smash all my cars anytime anywhere against anyone , i wish u would hit your own switch and i would di the same just this once and see what we can accomplish
Click to expand...


----------



## peewee

Wiseguy818masher said:


> peewee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i do the same , i smash all my cars anytime anywhere against anyone , i wish u would hit your own switch and i would di the same just this once and see what we can accomplish
> 
> 
> 
> See u out there Jaime,
> 
> Llega a tiempo foo, para tener todo en orden..... :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Junior LOC

DIPN714 said:


> Post da video Foo :drama:


Hahaha!

I have to upload it to YouTube tonight! 

Worst case scenario just show up on Saturday and be ready to get served by 818~Jaime :roflmao:

But on the real, you do what you do best-have that Elco on the bumper at all functions.

See you on Saturday Big Al!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

DIPN714 said:


> Wiseguy818masher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit , ill show u the video rick has one , and the vato with the brown shirt has another , drops it and rick pulls it towards him , fuck it thats how they get down thats how its gonna be , no shame in cheating on a 200 bet even worse trying to cover it up for them al fuck it[/QUOTE
> hey all i go by is ((( what ))) I SEE;;OK;;IF THEY WERE CHEATING I DIDNT SEE IT;;I DONT PICK SIDES I JUST DO WHAT I DO AND THATS BANG MY ELCO HOW EVER AND WHERE EVER;;NO TRICK NO MESS JUST TO DA BUMPER DUDE;;GOT THAT
> 
> 
> 
> All of a sudden...:squint:
Click to expand...


----------



## Junior LOC

MUFASA said:


> :facepalm:


What up Homie...your such a ShowOff with your Convertible Beemer as your Avatar picture! HAHAHAHA :roflmao:

Nah, just fucking wit you Big Homie. Hope to see you out there tomorrow night doggie. :boink:

Oh yeah, bring that Naked Bitch with you too...


----------



## Junior LOC

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Well i do the same , i smash all my cars anytime anywhere against anyone , i wish u would hit your own switch and i would di the same just this once and see what we can accomplish


:h5:


----------



## MUFASA

Junior LOC said:


> What up Homie...your such a ShowOff with your Convertible Beemer as your Avatar picture! HAHAHAHA :roflmao:
> 
> Nah, just fucking wit you Big Homie. Hope to see you out there tomorrow night doggie. :boink:
> 
> Oh yeah, bring that Naked Bitch with you too...


No choice doggie....she rolls everywhere i do !


And the avi was cuz......ahhhh, its a long story...imma change it to a chick next :happysad:


----------



## allbluedup

:nicoderm:


----------



## Junior LOC

MUFASA said:


> No choice doggie....she rolls everywhere i do !
> 
> 
> And the avi was cuz......ahhhh, its a long story...imma change it to a chick next :happysad:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

allbluedup said:


> :nicoderm:


What up Mario! I haven't met you in person yet, but looking forward to One Day. 

Are you going to come to the Hop tomorrow? CAILE Homie!


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## caspers84

BUMP 4 THE 818 HOP CANT WAIT TILL TO NIGHT:thumbsup:.


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 3 guests)
Junior LOC

What up Guests!! Make sure you guys come out later tonight to this event..it's going down out here in the BIG 818


----------



## Junior LOC

DIPN714 said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## onestopcaraudio

will be there to support homie. :drama:


----------



## allbluedup

Junior LOC said:


> What up Mario! I haven't met you in person yet, but looking forward to One Day. Are you going to come to the Hop tomorrow? CAILE Homie!


That's coo Homie ill be out their hopefully for the next one had some stuff I had to take care of


----------



## caspers84

IT WAS GOOD THANKS ONE LIFE HAD FUN PACKED LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER.


----------



## caspers84




----------



## caspers84




----------



## caspers84




----------



## peewee

caspers84 said:


> IT WAS GOOD THANKS ONE LIFE HAD FUN PACKED LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER.


Thanx for coming out Casper and for posting the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## peewee

onestopcaraudio said:


> will be there to support homie. :drama:


Thanx for the support, seen you homies out there :thumbsup:


----------



## peewee

Want to give Thanx to everyone that has and was out there at this event..... All we have ever wanted is to get everyone together for a good nite, and this has only been posibble due to ALL that have supported us in doing so and to the street media.

Thanx Dream On, Sed Lowkey, Chingon The Magazine, Young Hog, Big Fish, Yastuvo, L.A Times Media and if I have missed someone in the media let me know and I will correct this because everyone deserves there Credit!


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Was a good night ,nice lil hop and plenty of raza hanging out , lets try and do it again next month ,hopefully my 64 will be rollin anyone got pics or video of my monte hopping?


----------



## NEFF-U

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC

peewee said:


> Want to give Thanx to everyone that has and was out there at this event..... All we have ever wanted is to get everyone together for a good nite, and this has only been posibble due to ALL that have supported us in doing so and to the street media.
> 
> Thanx Dream On, Sed Lowkey, Chingon The Magazine, Young Hog, Big Fish, Yastuvo, L.A Times Media and if I have missed someone in the media let me know and I will correct this because everyone deserves there Credit!


X64

Well said LOCo!


----------



## Junior LOC

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Was a good night ,nice lil hop and plenty of raza hanging out , lets try and do it again next month ,hopefully my 64 will be rollin anyone got pics or video of my monte hopping?


You know I do 

You already seen them on my phone at the Shooting Range earlier 

I will upload them onto this page when I get a chance :boink:

Thanks Jaime for bringing your car out to put in work for the BIG 818.


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

We gotta go back to the firing range , my kid loved that shit (no more 380 dad i want what they had ,) thanks jr my kid had a blast, sweet toys his favorite the ar15 fuckin aye , now gotta shell out 1600


----------



## Drowzy818

next one is 10/20/12................


----------



## Drowzy818

peewee said:


> Want to give Thanx to everyone that has and was out there at this event..... All we have ever wanted is to get everyone together for a good nite, and this has only been posibble due to ALL that have supported us in doing so and to the street media.
> 
> Thanx Dream On, Sed Lowkey, Chingon The Magazine, Young Hog, Big Fish, Yastuvo, L.A Times Media and if I have missed someone in the media let me know and I will correct this because everyone deserves there Credit!


x2


----------



## Drowzy818

caspers84 said:


> BUMP 4 THE 818 HOP CANT WAIT TILL TO NIGHT:thumbsup:.


thanks for the support my boy shoot a qvo to us when u see us out there so we can know who you are...


----------



## Drowzy818

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Was a good night ,nice lil hop and plenty of raza hanging out , lets try and do it again next month ,hopefully my 64 will be rollin anyone got pics or video of my monte hopping?


you fools did your thing out there ..monte was working..


----------



## caspers84

COOL I WILL DO THAT THANKS:420:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests)
Junior LOC
:wave:=GUESTS

IM GOING TO UPLOAD THE "chOLo TV" VIDEO FOOTAGE OF THE HOP ON SATURDAY TONIGHT...Stay Tuned for the videos.


----------



## Junior LOC

Wiseguy818masher said:


> We gotta go back to the firing range , my kid loved that shit (no more 380 dad i want what they had ,) thanks jr my kid had a blast, sweet toys his favorite the ar15 fuckin aye , now gotta shell out 1600


Hahaha!!

We had enough toys out there to go to war!! 

Fucking aye: we had 2- .45's, a .40, a .380, a 9mm, a AK-47, a AR-15 and a Shotgun. LOL

I Will let you know when we take another trip out there...good way to relieve some stress 

Oh and I left out the RPG and the Grenades too !!! BWAHAHAHA! :rofl:


----------



## Junior LOC

Drowzy818 said:


> next one is 10/20/12................


FIRME!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Junior LOC

Too late to post up the footage from this past Saturday-had a long day today..:420:


----------



## DREAM ON

peewee said:


> Want to give Thanx to everyone that has and was out there at this event..... All we have ever wanted is to get everyone together for a good nite, and this has only been posibble due to ALL that have supported us in doing so and to the street media.
> 
> Thanx Dream On, Sed Lowkey, Chingon The Magazine, Young Hog, Big Fish, Yastuvo, L.A Times Media and if I have missed someone in the media let me know and I will correct this because everyone deserves there Credit!


Thanks Homie! Had a good time!


----------



## Junior LOC

DREAM ON said:


> Thanks Homie! Had a good time!


Orale!! Nice Video Tony-thanks for posting it up...I have been kinda busy but I will post up some videos tonight.


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Good video , very nice cutty but i think my monte took the win


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Good video , very nice cutty but i think my monte took the win, hey wheres the video , guess it was a chrome contest , not a hop contest , fuck it we all gotta make a dollar , fuck it ill get a street car for ur ass to photograph and keep on this thread , guess u gotta side with the ones that buy your posters cant hate for that


----------



## Junior LOC

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Good video , very nice cutty but i think my monte took the win


I TOTTALLY AGREE ON THAT ONE, Jaime! 


818~NORTH HOLLYWOOD HOP on 9-22-12


----------



## LINCOLN 818

Junior LOC said:


> I TOTTALLY AGREE ON THAT ONE, Jaime!
> 
> 
> 818~NORTH HOLLYWOOD HOP on 9-22-12


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

LINCOLN 818 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

ttt


----------



## ALTERED ONES

HITTING HARD TEAM PUTTING IN SOME WORK IN THE VALLEY THATS WHATS UP REPPING THAT LA 213 AREA.....


----------



## david82

After seeing the video on chOLo tv.... Wise Guys 818 took it against the red cuddy!! By far!!!


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

ALTERED ONES said:


> HITTING HARD TEAM PUTTING IN SOME WORK IN THE VALLEY THATS WHATS UP REPPING THAT LA 213 AREA.....


Cutty looking good homie very nice ride , it inspired me to build a street car will be out by summer good hop ese .


----------



## Junior LOC

One Life CC Familia Bumping this Topic TO THE TOP!!


----------



## Junior LOC

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Cutty looking good homie very nice ride , it inspired me to build a street car will be out by summer good hop ese .


:thumbsup:

Wait till they see what your gonna bring out for them next summer  :shh:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests)
Junior LOC

Hi GUESTS :wave:


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 1 guests)
Junior LOC


----------



## Junior LOC

This is going down in just 3 more weeks...should be another great turn out.

"chOLow TV" will be in the house getting some footage.


----------



## caspers84

TTT 4 THE HOP.


----------



## Junior LOC

caspers84 said:


> TTT 4 THE HOP.


Simon!!! X64 :h5:


----------



## DIPN714

WHERES BULLET


----------



## JOEMAN

DIPN714 said:


> WHERES BULLET


HIS COMEING FOR YOU AL LOL


----------



## caspers84

BUMP.


----------



## LINCOLN 818

WHEN IS THE NEXT HOP???


----------



## caspers84

:inout:


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Hope they ready for jaime rozays monte at 100" to start


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*COME ON DOWN SUPPORT THIS EVENT THANKS






*


----------



## DIPN714

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Hope they ready for jaime rozays monte at 100" to start


READY BIG DOG


----------



## Junior LOC

LINCOLN 818 said:


> WHEN IS THE NEXT HOP???


It's on 10-20-12 (Next Saturday)


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests)
Junior LOC

:wave: @ GUESTS


----------



## Afterlife

Junior LOC said:


> It's on 10-20-12 (Next Saturday)


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

lol


----------



## Drowzy818

ttt...


----------



## caspers84

:thumbsup:818 TTMFT.


----------



## Junior LOC

Drowzy818 said:


> ttt...


:thumbsup:


caspers84 said:


> :thumbsup:818 TTMFT.


X64

:h5:


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

DIPN714 said:


> READY BIG DOG


Was up al u coming out ? Lets nose them up for the community lol , not sure if im there yet but im climbing inch by inch to your height status and until i do , i guess ur da man to beat cant argue with that.


----------



## Junior LOC

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Was up al u coming out ? Lets nose them up for the community lol , not sure if im there yet but im climbing inch by inch to your height status and until i do , i guess ur da man to beat cant argue with that.


:thumbsup:

Let's see if Big Al will show...

I got confirmation today from El Socio-Nite Life CC~Santa Barbara will be there to hop this Saturday! :h5:

Should be another GREAT HOP this Saturday 10/20 in North Hollywood.


----------



## DIPN714

ARE U GUYS REALLY GONA HAVE SOME CARS;;NOT JUST ONE CAR HOMIES;;BRING THEM ALL;;CAUSE WE HOP EVERY SUNDAY ON DA SHAW;;LESS GAS FOOLS;;WHAT ABOUT TERRIA;;WHAT ABOUT BULLET;;ARE U GUYS SCARED???????????SHAGG SAY HE CUMMING TO BREAK U GUYS OFF ALSO;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

PULL UP OR SHUT UP;;


----------



## NEFF-U

Ttt


----------



## caspers84

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:lots of talk and no acting in da 818


----------



## JOEMAN

LOL


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

DIPN714 said:


> ARE U GUYS REALLY GONA HAVE SOME CARS;;NOT JUST ONE CAR HOMIES;;BRING THEM ALL;;CAUSE WE HOP EVERY SUNDAY ON DA SHAW;;LESS GAS FOOLS;;WHAT ABOUT TERRIA;;WHAT ABOUT BULLET;;ARE U GUYS SCARED???????????SHAGG SAY HE CUMMING TO BREAK U GUYS OFF ALSO;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


That cutty is an embarassement , no transmission , double switch not worth any effort keep that shit home , the black cutty city 2 city said he was gonna punish my monte bring it lets see it happen ill retire my monte if u win but it wont happen ,as far as u al enjoy your spot this year 2013 ima retire ur elco everywhere u go ima be there to shut u down , it might happen this sat if u come by nh otherwise next week ima come break u off proper in your hood , no more games that 818 monte coming for that ass , and al start breaking your own car try the switch it sint gonna hurt you


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)
Junior LOC Wiseguy818masher

What up LOCo! Ready to serve Big Al this Saturday at the Infamous North Hollywood Hop?


----------



## Junior LOC

DIPN714 said:


>


 :drama:


----------



## Junior LOC

Wiseguy818masher said:


> That cutty is an embarassement , no transmission , double switch not worth any effort keep that shit home , the black cutty city 2 city said he was gonna punish my monte bring it lets see it happen ill retire my monte if u win but it wont happen ,as far as u al enjoy your spot this year 2013 ima retire ur elco everywhere u go ima be there to shut u down , it might happen this sat if u come by nh otherwise next week ima come break u off proper in your hood , no more games that 818 monte coming for that ass , and al start breaking your own car try the switch it sint gonna hurt you


:wow: :h5: :thumbsup: :run: :roflmao:


----------



## Junior LOC

This event is Going Down Tomorrow Night!!

Come out with the Fam Bam and enjoy the Hop Show!


----------



## DIPN714

ITS GOING DOWN FOOLS


----------



## MUFASA

Junior LOC said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Let's see if Big Al will show...
> 
> I got confirmation today from El Socio-Nite Life CC~Santa Barbara will be there to hop this Saturday! :h5:
> 
> Should be another GREAT HOP this Saturday 10/20 in North Hollywood.


Who took a regal last time, or time b4 that ? Supposedly they was lookn for me ? :dunno:


----------



## El Socio 8005

MUFASA said:


> Who took a regal last time, or time b4 that ? Supposedly they was lookn for me ? :dunno:


Not us those guys were from Oxnard


----------



## MUFASA

El Socio 8005 said:


> Not us those guys were from Oxnard


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

DIPN714 said:


> ITS GOING DOWN FOOLS


I see al has new water proof seats for da boat, come on al lets finish the year with these buckets and build something new for 2013 u and ne gonna line them up tomorrow try and hit your switch ,or at least pretend like back bumper juan lmao , its gonna be on


----------



## peewee

Just come out and have a good nite!


WE WILL GREATLY APPRECIATE ANY DONATIONS AT THIS EVENT!

ATTENTION: Friends and Family ! One Of Our Friends & Also a Member Of "ONE LIFE" C.C CENTRAL COAST, "Chris Ruiz" lost His Daughter On 10/18/12, Less Then 6 Months Old, This Is A Very Hard And Sad Time For The Family Right Now ! "ONE LIFE" C.C WILL GREATLY APPRECIATE ANY DONATIONS. You can give your DONATIONS to J.LOC or SHYBOY & PEEWEE at this event. 

We are Askin For Donations To Help Pay For Funeral Arrangements Im Asking For Your Help To Speard The Word Or Stop By and Make a Donation!


----------



## caspers84

:420:


----------



## DEJAYICON

peewee said:


> Just come out and have a good nite!
> 
> 
> WE WILL GREATLY APPRECIATE ANY DONATIONS AT THIS EVENT!
> 
> ATTENTION: Friends and Family ! One Of Our Friends & Also a Member Of "ONE LIFE" C.C CENTRAL COAST, "Chris Ruiz" lost His Daughter On 10/18/12, Less Then 6 Months Old, This Is A Very Hard And Sad Time For The Family Right Now ! "ONE LIFE" C.C WILL GREATLY APPRECIATE ANY DONATIONS. You can give your DONATIONS to J.LOC or SHYBOY & PEEWEE at this event.
> 
> We are Askin For Donations To Help Pay For Funeral Arrangements Im Asking For Your Help To Speard The Word Or Stop By and Make a Donation!


 :thumbsup:TTT ...


----------



## ol e

Weres da location??


----------



## DIPN714

where is big bullet at;;;big AL calling him out;;;


----------



## peewee

ol e said:


> Weres da location??


Bellingham ave right of the 170 fwy exit victory and make a right then first light right again where the theatres is!


----------



## JDunique805

MUFASA said:


> Who took a regal last time, or time b4 that ? Supposedly they was lookn for me ? :dunno:


What color was the regal


----------



## JDunique805

What guys from Oxnard


----------



## DIPN714

now dont tell me da 818 dont have no hoppers thats gona hop tonite;;;post pic of da cars thats gona hop tonight;;;;;;;;;;;;;;big AL SAID IT


----------



## MUFASA

JDunique805 said:


> What color was the regal


I dont know.... I wasnt there !


----------



## Afterlife

I will be there!


----------



## South Side Mexican

AAAWWWW SHUT YOU AINT NEVER THERE. GO SPANK YOUR MONKEY SISSY!!!!!!!!!! 


MUFASA said:


> I dont know.... I wasnt there !


----------



## Junior LOC

JDunique805 said:


> What color was the regal





JDunique805 said:


> What guys from Oxnard


:dunno:


----------



## Junior LOC

South Side Mexican said:


> AAAWWWW SHUT YOU AINT NEVER THERE. GO SPANK YOUR MONKEY SISSY!!!!!!!!!!


WTH!? LOL :facepalm: :drama:


----------



## Junior LOC

peewee said:


> Just come out and have a good nite!
> 
> 
> WE WILL GREATLY APPRECIATE ANY DONATIONS AT THIS EVENT!
> 
> ATTENTION: Friends and Family ! One Of Our Friends & Also a Member Of "ONE LIFE" C.C CENTRAL COAST, "Chris Ruiz" lost His Daughter On 10/18/12, Less Then 6 Months Old, This Is A Very Hard And Sad Time For The Family Right Now ! "ONE LIFE" C.C WILL GREATLY APPRECIATE ANY DONATIONS. You can give your DONATIONS to J.LOC or SHYBOY & PEEWEE at this event.
> 
> We are Askin For Donations To Help Pay For Funeral Arrangements Im Asking For Your Help To Speard The Word Or Stop By and Make a Donation!


On Behalf of my One Life Family-I would like to Personally Thank Each and Everyone One of You who was able to contribute atleast a Dollar for our Brother Chris' Family who we all wish our Condolonces to.

GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR KIND HEARTS!


----------



## Junior LOC

I also wanted to say Thank You to everyone who has continued to Show Support to ONE LIFE
and the Free North Hollywood Hop event that we proudly host for the People To Come out with their Family's and Friends.

Let's continue to make this Event Happen once a month! :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 1 guests)
Junior LOC

Go to Sleep GUEST's! :420:


----------



## Junior LOC

:420: :420:


----------



## Junior LOC

:guns:


----------



## Junior LOC

STTMFT for this Event!

It was CRACKING last night!!!! :run:


----------



## MUFASA

South Side Mexican said:


> AAAWWWW SHUT YOU AINT NEVER THERE. GO SPANK YOUR MONKEY SISSY!!!!!!!!!!


:rofl: TRYN TO TALK TUFF! U COULDNT BUST A GRAPE , U WEINIE !


----------



## peewee

Junior LOC said:


> On Behalf of my One Life Family-I would like to Personally Thank Each and Everyone One of You who was able to contribute atleast a Dollar for our Brother Chris' Family who we all wish our Condolonces to.
> 
> GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR KIND HEARTS!



X2


----------



## peewee

Shout out to Socio from Nite Life C.C for coming down and for hopping his car on behalf of a good cause!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

MUFASA said:


> :rofl: TRYN TO TALK TUFF! U COULDNT BUST A GRAPE , U WEINIE !


 Ahahahahaa!


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and :rofl: 2 guests)
Junior LOC, peewee+
:wave:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

:drama:


----------



## DEJAYICON

Junior LOC said:


> On Behalf of my One Life Family-I would like to Personally Thank Each and Everyone One of You who was able to contribute atleast a Dollar for our Brother Chris' Family who we all wish our Condolonces to.
> 
> GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR KIND HEARTS!


 x100, I Wanna Say Thanks Too !!! Truly Appreciate It !!! Once Again THANK YOU FOR YOUR DONATIONS !!!


----------



## Junior LOC

:inout:


----------



## LINCOLN 818

ANY VIDEOS???


----------



## wence

when both cars were stuck....


----------



## wence




----------



## wence

here is some for previous months


----------



## Afterlife

" frameborder="0">


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)
Junior LOC, DEE BIGTYMERZ

:wave:


----------



## Junior LOC

LINCOLN 818 said:


> ANY VIDEOS???


Yup, let me have my boy Joe email them to me so I could Upload them onto YouTube and put them on here.


----------



## sicksurside

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

BULLET;;PIC MUST B PHOTO SHOPED;;;I AINT SEEN HIM THERE;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## LINCOLN 818

wence said:


> when both cars were stuck....


The monte is higher ...


----------



## Junior LOC

wence said:


> when both cars were stuck....


Jaime's Monte Took It By Far!!!


----------



## Junior LOC

DIPN714 said:


> BULLET;;PIC MUST B PHOTO SHOPED;;;I AINT SEEN HIM THERE;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


:bowrofl: 

That picture is from 2 Months ago at the Hop in North Hollywood if I'm not mistaken. 

That was the last time bullet brought out the ElCo that I could remember...


----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## Drowzy818

wont even front, it was a good sat..next one will be 11/24/12 for the 4 day holiday..i know its going to be a good one because there was alot of shit talking on sat..WISEGUYS.C.C, ONELIFE.C.C, NITELIFE C.C., CITY2CITY.C.C, TIERRA, STRICKY RIDERS, DID THERE THING. THANKS TO YASTVO, BIG FISH, SED TV, WENCE,COOKIE PRO, AND MIKE D FROM SICKSIDE FOR ROLLING THREW,HOPE ALL CAN MAKE IT TO THE NEXT ONE


----------



## Drowzy818

Junior LOC said:


> Jaime's Monte Took It By Far!!!


 YES SIR


----------



## Drowzy818

DIPN714 said:


> BULLET;;PIC MUST B PHOTO SHOPED;;;I AINT SEEN HIM THERE;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


:roflmao:


----------



## Drowzy818

LINCOLN 818 said:


> The monte is higher ...


 X2 FOR HAVING A ENGINE AND TRANNY


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## bigrayman

OHANA SO CAL WAS THERE !!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

bigrayman said:


> OHANA SO CAL WAS THERE !!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks for coming out to show support!! :h5:

STTMFT for Ohana SoCal CC :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

u guys need to get bullet out there so i can serve him;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests)
Junior LOC
Hi GUESTS! :wave:


----------



## Rivera93

I put up videos on YouTube from saturday night hop if anyone wants to see them there are three videos


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

Drowzy818 said:


> wont even front, it was a good sat..next one will be 11/24/12 for the 4 day holiday..i know its going to be a good one because there was alot of shit talking on sat..WISEGUYS.C.C, ONELIFE.C.C, NITELIFE C.C., CITY2CITY.C.C, TIERRA, STRICKY RIDERS, DID THERE THING. THANKS TO YASTVO, BIG FISH, SED TV, WENCE,COOKIE PRO, AND MIKE D FROM SICKSIDE FOR ROLLING THREW,HOPE ALL CAN MAKE IT TO THE NEXT ONE


*WILL BE BACK OUT THERE AGAIN MY BOY :thumbsup:IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT*


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

DIPN714 said:


> u guys need to get bullet out there so i can serve him;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;


Ill make sure bullet shows up , u get ricks dirty lincoln out there again , ima have to dust off my big body yes al my big body , to serve his ass in cruiser car since he gave up on that junky ass regal , not only did jaime say it , big al saw it hop at bullets shop , well beat cheaters cutty now gotta smash on rickeys ford ,yuckkkkk a town car ughhhhhh it's as ugly as his tin can suburban what horror hahahahaha


----------



## DIPN714

U NO DA ELCO STAY READY;;WHY DONT U GUYS SHOW UP ON DA SHAW THIS SUNDAY AND PUT IT DOWN


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Rivera93 said:


> I put up videos on YouTube from saturday night hop if anyone wants to see them there are three videos


What name are they under?


----------



## Junior LOC

Wiseguy818masher said:


> What name are they under?


x2?


----------



## Rivera93

Junior LOC said:


> x2?


The videos are under peterrivera93 or ( north Hollywood hop 10-20-12)


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)
Junior LOC, Wiseguy818masher

Que onda Primo!?


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and  3 guests)
Junior LOC, Wiseguy818masher


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)
Junior LOC, El Socio 8005, Wiseguy818masher


:wow: Oh Shit- we got both the Heavy Hitters in this MOFO 


What up Compas! :wave:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)
Junior LOC sapostyle805

:wave:


----------



## LINCOLN 818

*8 1 8 T T T *


----------



## Junior LOC

LINCOLN 818 said:


> *8 1 8 T T T *


That's right-Los Del 818 RIFAMOS! :guns:

Junior LOC-Bumping this topic STTMFT!!

"chOLow TV" ONE LIFE CC~Sur Califas @ La Gente SuperShow 10-20-12

We were on our way over there mashing on the 10 Fwy headed Eastbound to Imperial Califas.



























Hoppers doing the Damn Thing!!!


----------



## Junior LOC

uffin:


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Junior LOC said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)
> Junior LOC, El Socio 8005, Wiseguy818masher
> 
> 
> :wow: Oh Shit- we got both the Heavy Hitters in this MOFO
> 
> 
> What up Compas! :wave:


Aye homie pocos pero locos y no la pelan los 213


----------



## Junior LOC

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Aye homie pocos pero locos y no la pelan los 213


Simon que Si, BIG DOG!

Cheating ass Vatos from the 213 area...LMAO


----------



## peewee

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Aye homie pocos pero locos y no la pelan los 213


You are hurting my feelings....!


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

peewee said:


> You are hurting my feelings....!


Sorry carnal i forgot u were 213


----------



## Junior LOC

peewee said:


> You are hurting my feelings....!


BWAHAHAHA! 

Don't worry Peewee, you are on the right team out here in the Valle...you know who we were referring to about Los 213. 

You know what I REP.... Nothing but the 8ONE8LIFE


----------



## peewee

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Sorry carnal i forgot u were 213


Lmfao :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

-"STTMFT FOR THE NoHo HOP-Junior LOC BUMPING YOU THIS TOPIC TO THE TOP"-

A throwback Music Video with my boy Re-Up...Rolling in my '64. :guns:








Posted up with My boy Mister D and Frank V. from Proper Dos on this one...








Posted up with my boy Ese LiL One and our One Life~805~Central Coast Familia out there in Santa Maria.







Posted up with my boy Tony Axe @ 2:29 repping ONE LIFE with Shy Boys Cars in the Backround.


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and :wave: 2 guests)

Junior LOC


----------



## Drowzy818

ttt...11/24/12...


----------



## Junior LOC

Drowzy818 said:


> ttt...11/24/12...


Simon Big Dog, 11/24 it's going down....


----------



## Junior LOC

Bump


----------



## Junior LOC

Happy Halloween- Peep's


----------



## BLUEJAY818

Whats up junior loc and cholow tv just wanted to say thanks for posting those videos for me coming from the primeros car club members gracias good looking out homie


----------



## Drowzy818

Junior LOC said:


> Simon Big Dog, 11/24 it's going down....


:yes:


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Drowzy818 said:


> :yes:


thats right i think the monte has another hop in him who want some bring it to nh and dont cry about , come to la, you know i cant i got babies to kiss and bitches to slap if you dont want to get served keep yo shit at home monte comin with some shit this month new builder new inches wiseguys to the fucking top big ass 818 i thought u knew


----------



## Junior LOC

BLUEJAY818 said:


> Whats up junior loc and cholow tv just wanted to say thanks for posting those videos for me coming from the primeros car club members gracias good looking out homie


Anytime Playboy...you know how we do for the BIG 818.

I still have to post up the ones from this past weekend Holmes.

One Life CC and Primeros CC straight riders!


----------



## Junior LOC

Wiseguy818masher said:


> thats right i think the monte has another hop in him who want some bring it to nh and dont cry about , come to la, you know i cant i got babies to kiss and bitches to slap if you dont want to get served keep yo shit at home monte comin with some shit this month new builder new inches wiseguys to the fucking top big ass 818 i thought u knew


That's right Jaime-calling out Lames, i mean Names. Hahaha!


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## peewee

Damn......


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Getn da monte ready tomorrow after work gonna try and put it down for my 818 hope i don't dissapoint my people nh hop to the mufuckin top


----------



## JOEMAN

you ready


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

JOEMAN said:


> you ready


Just need to scoot the wheels up an inch i painted the bumper and header panel , charging the batteries real good


----------



## peewee




----------



## DIPN714

is bullet gona b in da house;;;BIG AL SAIDIT;;;;WILL SERVE HIM ONE LAST TIME FOR 2012;;;;


----------



## Afterlife

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MONEY SIGNS 818

WISEGUYS CC LUVING THE HOP STTMFT ...


----------



## JOEMAN

JOEMAN said:


> you ready


 up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Just need to scoot the wheels up an inch i painted the bumper and header panel , charging the batteries real good


UP!!!!!


----------



## Drowzy818

DIPN714 said:


> is bullet gona b in da house;;;BIG AL SAIDIT;;;;WILL SERVE HIM ONE LAST TIME FOR 2012;;;;


----------



## Drowzy818

DAMN WE STARTED THIS CRUISE NIGHT AND HOP 1 YEAR AGO AND ITS STILL GOING STRONG, THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT THIS ONE WILL BE THE LAST ONE FOR 2012 SO LET GO OUT WITH A BANG, AS I HEARD ALREADY THERE IS LOTS OF HOPPER THAT ALREADY CONFIRMED I EVEN HEARD SD IS COMING DOWN??? SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE. THIS SAT 11/24/12 7PM


----------



## Chucky-LL

LOLOWSCC 818..WILL BE THERE..


----------



## peewee

Bumps for this Saturday....!

Check what is being said on Facebook about this hop on Saturday


----------



## peewee

Drowzy818 said:


> DAMN WE STARTED THIS CRUISE NIGHT AND HOP 1 YEAR AGO AND ITS STILL GOING STRONG, THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT THIS ONE WILL BE THE LAST ONE FOR 2012 SO LET GO OUT WITH A BANG, AS I HEARD ALREADY THERE IS LOTS OF HOPPER THAT ALREADY CONFIRMED I EVEN HEARD SD IS COMING DOWN??? SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE. THIS SAT 11/24/12 7PM


X3


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:drama::drama::drama:


Drowzy818 said:


> DAMN WE STARTED THIS CRUISE NIGHT AND HOP 1 YEAR AGO AND ITS STILL GOING STRONG, THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT THIS ONE WILL BE THE LAST ONE FOR 2012 SO LET GO OUT WITH A BANG, AS I HEARD ALREADY THERE IS LOTS OF HOPPER THAT ALREADY CONFIRMED I EVEN HEARD SD IS COMING DOWN??? SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE. THIS SAT 11/24/12 7PM


----------



## caspers84

TTMFT 4 THE 818ERS:h5:


----------



## Junior LOC

caspers84 said:


> TTMFT 4 THE 818ERS:h5:


Yesssirrr!! 

See everyone out here this Saturday!


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

peewee said:


> Bumps for this Saturday....!
> 
> Check what is being said on Facebook about this hop on Saturday


U see dat shit peewee? Getn hectic


----------



## caspers84

STTMFT........


----------



## butternut

TTT


----------



## peewee

Wiseguy818masher said:


> U see dat shit peewee? Getn hectic


I seen Rick today at Kool aid hydraulics.....he was like tell taco man to have my tacos ready because It's on


----------



## lowpro85

Junior LOC said:


> Yesssirrr!!
> 
> See everyone out here this Saturday!


Whats good??!! While Im out in Cali for the holidays hopefully I can get a way from the fam for a while and come out!! :biggrin:


----------



## JacobSanchezImpressions

What's the address?? Location?


----------



## peewee

peewee said:


>


The address is 6355 Bellingham ave north Hollywood CA 91606

From L.A take the 101 north onto the 170 north and exit victory blvd then go east on the exit and make a left. The first light make a right into the parking lot across from the theatres!


----------



## peewee

JacobSanchezImpressions said:


> What's the address?? Location?


Jacob wuz good homie, its been a long time....I kept asking Rob about you!


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

peewee said:


> I seen Rick today at Kool aid hydraulics.....he was like tell taco man to have my tacos ready because It's on


Rickey is not even important , my hop is against hoss of how high hydros , rickey is small potatoes ,lmao


----------



## peewee

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Rickey is not even important , my hop is against hoss of how high hydros , rickey is small potatoes ,lmao


Ohhh Damn, its gonna be active tonite..... See u there Jaime


----------



## Junior LOC

lowpro85 said:


> Whats good??!! While Im out in Cali for the holidays hopefully I can get a way from the fam for a while and come out!! :biggrin:


If you didn't make it out there tonight, you ficked up Moe.  :facepalm:

THAT SHIT WAS CRACKINGGG! Man, even San Diego came up to L.A.


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 1 guests)
Junior LOC


:wave:


----------



## caspers84

THAT SHIT WAS PACKED ASS FUCK:thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:dunno::dunno:
Where's the pics or footage?????????????????


----------



## JERRI

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WAS IN THE HOUSE 951 BABY THERE TO SHOW R SUPPORT TO THE 818 N HOLLYWOOD GOOD TRUN OUT CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR KEEP US ALL UPDATED WHEN U WILL BE DOING THIS AGAIN MUCH LOVE *


----------



## peewee

Thanx to all car clubs that came out and to all the media...

There are to many car clubs to name but know that everyone has seen your presence there....!

The media...Dream On, Sed T.v, Cookie Productions, Chingon the magazine, L.A Times Media, Yastuvo, Big Fish, Young Hog and Wence Saludes! 

To name a few hoppers...Socio from Nite Life, Jerry Lamm from Connected, Mufasa from Maniacos, Jaime from Wise Guys, Big Al from DipN, Strictly Ridin, City 2 City, High Class, Maniacos, 805 solo ryders, Primeros, Big John from GT_HHH, Street Fame hydros, Joey's Hydraulics and so on..

See all of you next year and we will keep you posted on the next hop for 2013 :thumbsup:


----------



## peewee

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> :dunno::dunno:
> Where's the pics or footage?????????????????


I will try and post some stuff up!


----------



## peewee

JERRI said:


> *EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WAS IN THE HOUSE 951 BABY THERE TO SHOW R SUPPORT TO THE 818 N HOLLYWOOD GOOD TRUN OUT CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR KEEP US ALL UPDATED WHEN U WILL BE DOING THIS AGAIN MUCH LOVE *


Thanx for making it out, homies like you is what make this event possible it takes a Lil of all of us to make this happen...see you next year


----------



## Junior LOC

LINCOLN 818 said:


> ANY VIDEOS???





Junior LOC said:


> Yup, let me have my boy Joe email them to me so I could Upload them onto YouTube and put them on here.


What up RAZA!!

Here are the videos of the NoHo Hop on October 20th 2012.

Finally got a chance to upload them on to YouTube.


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:inout:Still Waiting:dunno::dunno:
Where's the pics or footage?????????????????


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> :inout:Still Waiting:dunno::dunno:
> Where's the pics or footage?????????????????


 :drama:


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyRYURbVapo&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## JDunique805




----------



## JDunique805




----------



## JDunique805




----------



## JUST2C

Whats better one piston pump... or two pumps with weight? :drama:


----------



## JDunique805

JUST2C said:


> Whats better one piston pump... or two pumps with weight? :drama:


HOW DO U MY CAR HAS WEIGHT ALEAST I DIDN'T HAVE A LITTLE GUY ON THE BUMPER TRYING TO GET IT TO HIT


----------



## JUST2C

JDunique805 said:


> HOW DO U MY CAR HAS WEIGHT ALEAST I DIDN'T HAVE A LITTLE GUY ON THE BUMPER TRYING TO GET IT TO HIT


 He was holding it from landing on your hood next time! like pepole say it part of the game he will let it smash your car.

As for weight lets go to scale I will pay and I would add a pump or you take one off simple. I don't want to make this a keyboard war yes or no?... As for owner of car 15 year old hiting own switch :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

JUST2C said:


> Whats better one piston pump... or two pumps with weight? :drama:


If a single keeps up w a dbl, id say the single wins....but thats just me...




:drama:


----------



## Junior LOC

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> :inout:Still Waiting:dunno::dunno:
> Where's the pics or footage?????????????????


Shoulda been there Homie-you missed out.

I'm gonna upload some Video Footage sometime this week. I have been busy lately but I will find some time to do so.


----------



## Junior LOC

What's Cracking Homies... Junior LOC cruising by to Bump your page STTMFT! 

"chOLow TV" ONE LIFE CC posted up at Brand Park showing support at the Latin Dukes Canned Food Drive event on 11-11-12

"8-ONE-8-LIFE & 2-ONE-3-LIFE" stays on the grind!! :guns:




































Then we hit up Crenshaw with the homies from Lo-Lows CC after Brand Park!

STRAIGHT RIDER SHIT~You Better ask somebody!! :guns:

Keeping It 'G.' Allday~Everyday!!  :machinegun:


----------



## JUST2C

MUFASA said:


> If a single keeps up w a dbl, id say the single wins....but thats just me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> :dunno::dunno:
> Where's the pics or footage?????????????????


Finally got around to upload some footage for the NoHo Hop from 11-24-12.

Stay tuned for the "chOLow TV" footage :guns:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and :wow: 2 guests) *STAY TUNED GUESTS-Currently uploading some "chOLow TV" Footage.*

Junior LOC


----------



## Junior LOC

Damn...I finally got a chance to upload some more "chOLow TV" footage from the North Hollywood Hop on 11-24-12.

Enjoy them videos RAZA!!

Brought to you by: Junior LOC ~ *8*-ONE-*8*-LIFE CC


----------



## Junior LOC

Sierra Mist-*ONE LIFE CC-818 *doing the Damn Thing!!


----------



## JUST2C

Junior LOC said:


> Sierra Mist-*ONE LIFE CC-818 *doing the Damn Thing!!


 G-force & saco in action :thumbsup:


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Is it gonna happen this month ? I think my bucket has one more hop before its recycled!!!!!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

JUST2C said:


> G-force & saco in action :thumbsup:


don't no about the g-force but SACO deff. Works great:thumbsup: the cutty was working better then before looking threw the videos of past noho hops


----------



## Junior LOC

Junior LOC said:


> Damn...I finally got a chance to upload some more "chOLow TV" footage from the North Hollywood Hop on 11-24-12.
> 
> Enjoy them videos RAZA!!
> 
> Brought to you by: Junior LOC ~ *8*-ONE-*8*-LIFE CC


I forgot to upload a few more *"*ch*OL*ow* TV"* videos from the *NoHo Hop* on *11/24/12*....Enjoy.


----------



## Junior LOC

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Is it gonna happen this month ? I think my bucket has one more hop before its recycled!!!!!!


Nah, *February* is the Next One Doggie.


----------



## Junior LOC

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> don't no about the g-force but SACO deff. Works great:thumbsup: the *cutty was working better then before looking threw the videos of past noho hops*


But Not as Good as Sierra Mist! :no::roflmao:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Junior LOC said:


> But Not as Good as Sierra Mist! :no::roflmao:


 yes JR you can tell in the video .lol 

Shy always putting in work and traveling TTT for the 1 LIFE FAM


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4ZsWSB-XhM0


----------



## JUST2C

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4ZsWSB-XhM0


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> yes JR you can tell in the video .lol
> 
> Shy always putting in work and traveling TTT for the 1 LIFE FAM


:bowrofl: Shy Boy is the MAN!!


----------



## Chucky-LL

Junior LOC said:


> :bowrofl: Shy Boy is the MAN!!


:thumbsup: when is shy boy taking his car to the shaw:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4ZsWSB-XhM0 :drama:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4ZsWSB-XhM0 :drama:


 lmao thanx for posting the same video you should make a proff one to see that its really running a g, force :thumbsup::drama:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Might as well do it for paper weight too then you'll have 2 new videos to post and it will prob bump up sales


----------



## JUST2C

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> lmao thanx for posting the same video you should make a proff one to see that its really running a g, force :thumbsup::drama:


 ask orange cutty see what they say! proven over and over. :rimshot:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

JUST2C said:


> ask orange cutty see what they say! proven over and over. :rimshot:


 should I ask them about paper weight too, I'll give javier a call , where's the proof?you should post those videos . Come on David tryna bump your sales lol


----------



## Junior LOC

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4ZsWSB-XhM0 :drama:


:drama: 

Sierra Mist took the Orange Cutty, by Far! 

ONELIFE CARCLUB stays ready to put in work with or without weight!


----------



## Junior LOC

Blue Crush coming soon... :guns:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and :twak:1 guests)
Junior LOC, MI CAMINO '85+, SHY BOY+

What up Fam.!


----------



## allbluedup

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> should I ask them about paper weight too, I'll give javier a call , where's the proof?you should post those videos . Come on David tryna bump your sales lol


all g force homie and no weight homie


----------



## MUFASA

:drama:


----------



## allbluedup

MUFASA said:


> :drama:


wut up homie long time no talk how u been


----------



## MUFASA

allbluedup said:


> wut up homie long time no talk how u been


Same shit perrito, aint much changed....n u ?


----------



## allbluedup

MUFASA said:


> Same shit perrito, aint much changed....n u ?


Coo !! Just here still working !


----------



## NEFF-U

Junior LOC said:


> Blue Crush coming soon... :guns:


T tops ??


----------



## Chucky-LL

Junior LOC said:


> Blue Crush coming soon... :guns:


 I HOPE I SEE BLUE CRUSH IN CRENSHAW REP THAT 818:thumbsup::thumbsup::drama::roflmao:


----------



## Chucky-LL

MUFASA said:


> :drama:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave: wassup my boy !


----------



## JUST2C

Bump


----------



## Chucky-LL

MUFASA said:


> :wave: wassup my boy !


 CHILLING AT WORK MY BOY... AND WHAT ARE U UP TO...


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

allbluedup said:


> all g force homie and no weight homie


 what you talking about Mario that ALL WEIGHT NO GATE lol how you been big Dogg ?


----------



## DIPN714

LETS GET IT CRACKEN;;CALL BULLET;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

GET CRACKEN


----------



## Chucky-LL

DIPN714 said:


> GET CRACKEN


:thumbsup:.


----------



## Junior LOC

DIPN714 said:


> LETS GET IT CRACKEN;;CALL BULLET;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;


For sure Big Al! 

See you out here next month Big Dog...


----------



## Junior LOC

Damn Mufasa-you been Low-Key eCe! :rofl:

What's cracking with you LOCo?

Are you gonna come out next month to the NoHo Hop?


----------



## JERRI

*SO WHEN IS THE NEXT CRIUSE NIGHT & HOPP PLEASE KEEP US ALL UP POSTED ON TIME & DATE WHEN U ALL WILL BE OUT THERE THANK'S EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WE ALWAY'S HAVE A GOOD TIME OUT THERE WITH U ALL THANK'S GOD BLESS 
*


----------



## MUFASA

Junior LOC said:


> Damn Mufasa-you been Low-Key eCe! :rofl:
> 
> What's cracking with you LOCo?
> 
> Are you gonna come out next month to the NoHo Hop?


Ill c wassup doggie, just kinda burnt out on hoppn against the same cars all the time :yessad: & its a drive dogg, u guys need to come out this way n play :yes:


----------



## Junior LOC

MUFASA said:


> Ill c wassup doggie, just kinda burnt out on hoppn against the same cars all the time :yessad: & its a drive dogg, u guys need to come out this way n play :yes:



I feel you Big Homie...

it was good seeing you earlier tonight out there in Downey at the Bob's Big Boy Broiler where they hosted a Fundraiser for "Hot Wheels" from Strictly Family CC.

I got your whip on "chOLow TV" putting it down for LOS ANGELES-Your always Ready To Pull Up! Haha :guns: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

MUFASA said:


> Ill c wassup doggie, just kinda burnt out on hoppn against the same cars all the time :yessad: & its a drive dogg, u guys need to come out this way n play :yes:


 I agree with that mufasa


----------



## Chucky-LL

Junior LOC said:


> Blue Crush coming soon... :guns:


 I hope I see blue crush in Crenshaw getting his smash on rep the 818


----------



## MUFASA

Junior LOC said:


> I feel you Big Homie...
> 
> it was good seeing you earlier tonight out there in Downey at the Bob's Big Boy Broiler where they hosted a Fundraiser for "Hot Wheels" from Strictly Family CC.
> 
> I got your whip on "chOLow TV" putting it down for LOS ANGELES-Your always Ready To Pull Up! Haha :guns: :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

Chucky-LL said:


> I hope I see blue crush in Crenshaw getting his smash on rep the 818


Is this a new street car coming out ??? And i mean real street, not weight n chains bullshit...


----------



## JUST2C

Drowzy818 said:


> the next one is on 2/16/13 to kick off the new year...


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

WHAT UP BIG AL I SEE THE SAME ASS CRY BABY CRY ABOUT TRUE STREET CARS AND WEIGHT STOP CRY AND HOP OR KEEP UP WITH THE GAME


----------



## SHY BOY

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> WHAT UP BIG AL I SEE THE SAME ASS CRY BABY CRY ABOUT TRUE STREET CARS AND WEIGHT STOP CRY AND HOP OR KEEP UP WITH THE GAME


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> WHAT UP BIG AL I SEE THE SAME ASS CRY BABY CRY ABOUT TRUE STREET CARS AND WEIGHT STOP CRY AND HOP OR KEEP UP WITH THE GAME


 :wave: You bringing your car next hop?


----------



## Chucky-LL

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> WHAT UP BIG AL I SEE THE SAME ASS CRY BABY CRY ABOUT TRUE STREET CARS AND WEIGHT STOP CRY AND HOP OR KEEP UP WITH THE GAME


 was up back bummper juan is chucky...


----------



## caspers84

:drama:BUMP


----------



## MUFASA

caspers84 said:


> :drama:BUMP


X2..... This is gonna get good !


----------



## NEFF-U

MUFASA said:


> X2..... This is gonna get good !


X92


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

SHY BOY said:


> :thumbsup:


 WHAT UP SHY-BOY WHEN THE NEXT HOP OFF OUT THERE


----------



## SHY BOY

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> WHAT UP SHY-BOY WHEN THE NEXT HOP OFF OUT THERE


SUP BBJ,IT GOT PUSHED TILL THE 23rd CAUSE OF THE ARIZONA SHOW,U GONNA MAKE IT OUT THERE??


----------



## caspers84

:420:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## boulevard bully

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Chucky-LL said:


> I HOPE I SEE BLUE CRUSH IN CRENSHAW REP THAT 818:thumbsup::thumbsup::drama::roflmao:


:facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

MUFASA said:


> Is this a new street car coming out ??? And i mean real street, not weight n chains bullshit...


 lmao it has no weight or chains ,shit it don't have shocks on it either lmao , just trying to get it ready to jump into the game


----------



## JOEMAN

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> lmao it has no weight or chains ,shit it don't have shocks on it either lmao , just trying to get it ready to jump into the game


LMAO


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:rimshot:


----------



## MUFASA

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> lmao it has no weight or chains ,shit it don't have shocks on it either lmao , just trying to get it ready to jump into the game


:thumbsup: good to see more cars comin out....


----------



## boulevard bully

:thumbsup:


----------



## JacobSanchezImpressions

Is there anything cracking off tonight?


----------



## JOEMAN

:buttkick:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

TTT


----------



## JERRI

*SO IS IT ON THE 16TH OR THE 23TH CAN U LET US ALL KNOW THANKS*


----------



## SHY BOY

JERRI said:


> *SO IS IT ON THE 16TH OR THE 23TH CAN U LET US ALL KNOW THANKS*


ITS ON THE 23rd


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:run:


----------



## DIPN714

u stll hideing MR BULLET


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:around:


----------



## boulevard bully

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY

I look up to Drowzy, one day I want to grow up and be just like him, he is my roll model,


----------



## Junior LOC

SHY BOY said:


> I look up to Drowzy, one day I want to grow up and be just like him, he is my roll model,


:bowrofl:

Your a Foo, Compa! Hahahah


----------



## MONEY SIGNS 818

sup fellas up for sell I got a crome piston tank for sale its a black magic brand 300 let me know


----------



## SHY BOY

Junior LOC said:


> :bowrofl:
> 
> Your a Foo, Compa! Hahahah


this fucker got my iPad n I hadn't logged out :buttkick:


----------



## SHY BOY

SHY BOY said:


> I look up to Drowzy, one day I want to grow up and be just like him, he is my roll model,


:finger: Drowsy


----------



## Junior LOC

SHY BOY said:


> this fucker got my iPad n I hadn't logged out :buttkick:





SHY BOY said:


> :finger: Drowsy


:bowrofl:

Watch out with Drowzy, that MOFO can be sneaky!  :rofl::squint: LOL


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## SHY BOY

:inout:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:around:


----------



## SHY BOY

:420:


----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## SHY BOY

Bump


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and :loco:1 guests)
Junior LOC, SHY BOY+:wave:


----------



## Drowzy818

SHY BOY said:


> :finger: Drowsy


:twak: lmao i knew i was your roll model my boy,


----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## SHY BOY

:inout:


----------



## Drowzy818

THE HOMIE BOBBY FROM ALL EYES ON US C.C IS CALLING OUT THAT BLUE REGAL WITH THE MURALS FROM THE 805 WITH HIS WIFE'S CAR "YES' HIS WIFE'S CAR 02/23/13







[/IMG]


----------



## Drowzy818

[/IMG]


----------



## SHY BOY

Drowzy818 said:


> THE HOMIE BOBBY FROM ALL EYES ON US C.C IS CALLING OUT THAT BLUE REGAL WITH THE MURALS FROM THE 805 WITH HIS WIFE'S CAR "YES' HIS WIFE'S CAR 02/23/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

Ttt


----------



## JacobSanchezImpressions

ANYBODY GOING OUT TONIGHT:dunno:


----------



## caspers84

TTT:420:


----------



## boulevard bully

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY

STTMFT


----------



## DIPN714

where is bullet;;;big al calling him out ohh wewe


----------



## DIPN714

bring money;;


----------



## boulevard bully

:drama:


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

hno:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:rofl:


----------



## caspers84

:drama::rofl:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:rofl:


----------



## japos 84

Drowzy818 said:


> [/IMG]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

Drowzy818 said:


> :twak: lmao i knew i was your roll model my boy,


BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Junior LOC

hno: :wow:


----------



## SHY BOY

:inout:


----------



## LINCOLN 818

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

no bullet i see


----------



## caspers84

TTT 4 THE HOPP :drama:


----------



## SHY BOY

Bump


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and :twak:2 guests)
Junior LOC


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Oh where , oh where has lil bullet gone


----------



## caspers84

:drama:


----------



## caspers84

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

Drowzy818 said:


> [/IMG]


:thumbsup: *COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ WILL BE THERE MY BOYS:drama: *


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY

WHEN IS THE NEXT HOP GONNA BE?
:dunno:


----------



## DIPN714

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Oh where , oh where has lil bullet gone


U FOOLS BETTER BE READY;;;


----------



## DIPN714

THE ELCO IN DA PAINT SHOP;;IT JUST MIGHT B OUT FOR UR NEXT HOP;;OOOOH WEWEWEWEWE


----------



## caspers84

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:drama:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

IS THIS TONIGHT OR WHATuffin:


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Big al , circus vargas called they want the boat back


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Haha and front bumper juan ima hop u with my street car get ur ass on the switch , no crying then we gonna drive foo to the strip club and ur shit better be registered dont want u getn a ticket team Lick My Ballz is in effect , no more playing nice 2013 u gonna some shit out da 818 i see ur boy porno is practically on his last leg shit help his out lmao


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

So its gonna have a new coat of primer


DIPN714 said:


> THE ELCO IN DA PAINT SHOP;;IT JUST MIGHT B OUT FOR UR NEXT HOP;;OOOOH WEWEWEWEWE


----------



## LINCOLN 818

T T T


----------



## SHY BOY

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> :thumbsup: *COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ WILL BE THERE MY BOYS:drama: *


:thumbsup:



LoOpY said:


> WHEN IS THE NEXT HOP GONNA BE?
> :dunno:


 This Saturday coming up the 23rd


----------



## JERRI

*:thumbsup:EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SEE U ALL THERE ALWAYS GOOD FUN *


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:drama:


----------



## SHY BOY

JERRI said:


> *:thumbsup:EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SEE U ALL THERE ALWAYS GOOD FUN *


 uffin:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## boulevard bully

:drama:


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## MONEY SIGNS 818

STTMFT ...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*JUST 2DAYS AWAY ITS GONA BE A FUN NIGHT:drama:*


----------



## Drowzy818

ttt..


----------



## Drowzy818

Wiseguy818masher said:


> Haha and front bumper juan ima hop u with my street car get ur ass on the switch , no crying then we gonna drive foo to the strip club and ur shit better be registered dont want u getn a ticket team Lick My Ballz is in effect , no more playing nice 2013 u gonna some shit out da 818 i see ur boy porno is practically on his last leg shit help his out lmao


:thumbsup:


----------



## cold blooded vato

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## butternut

6PM?? tomorrow


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL

Tmft


----------



## Chucky-LL

Tonight is going to be a good night true 818 rider big chucks


----------



## JDunique805

pinche police came trying chase everyone out just when the fun was getting started...


----------



## Chucky-LL

JDunique805 said:


> pinche police came trying chase everyone out just when the fun was getting started...


 they never trip at the spot I think they started tripping when they saw everybody drinking


----------



## Junior LOC

Chucky-LL said:


> they never trip at the spot I think they started tripping when they saw everybody drinking


Dammmmit!!

What time did the Pigs show up? 

FUCK THE AUTHORITY


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Chucky-LL said:


> they never trip at the spot I think they started tripping when they saw everybody drinking


That and every body just parking all over the place blocking everything up 
But hey it was a great turn out biggest turn out to date :h5:


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhSQLktVZ6c&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Drowzy818

no one talked to the security guard like we have before, it was a new one since its been like three months...smh so he tripped and called the cops..


----------



## LoOpY

*any pics from saturday night???*


----------



## boulevard bully

HOLLYWOOD BLVD after the North Hollywood car hop http://youtu.be/JCgyPVSZ7mA


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZpt9Mgaezg&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Chucky-LL

Junior LOC said:


> Dammmmit!!
> 
> What time did the Pigs show up?
> 
> FUCK THE AUTHORITY


:machinegun:


----------



## JUST2C

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2eT7WpXAfc&feature=player_detailpage MACH-3 COILS :thumbsup: BEST ON MARKET


----------



## JUST2C

:thumbsup:


----------



## WESTBOUND93

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2eT7WpXAfc&feature=player_detailpage MACH-3 COILS :thumbsup: BEST ON MARKET


I HAVE TO AGREE, I BOUGHT THOSE COULS FOR MY REGAL YEARS AGO WHEN PRO HOPER WAS AROUND. THEY DID MAKE A DIFFERENCR IN MY HOP. WHERE CAN I GET THOSE NOW?


----------



## JUST2C

WESTBOUND93 said:


> I HAVE TO AGREE, I BOUGHT THOSE COULS FOR MY REGAL YEARS AGO WHEN PRO HOPER WAS AROUND. THEY DID MAKE A DIFFERENCR IN MY HOP. WHERE CAN I GET THOSE NOW?


 (818) 471-5820 (818) 772-6623 CUSTOM MOTORING FACEBOOK INSTAGRAM


----------



## Junior LOC

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2eT7WpXAfc&feature=player_detailpage MACH-3 COILS :thumbsup: BEST ON MARKET


I have some of those coils on my '64SS.


----------



## Wiseguy818masher

Mach 3s going on my 64 ss , going to get them chromed first


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## JUST2C

LOOK'S LIKE ORANGE CUTTY NEVER MADE IT TO BUMPER!


----------



## cold blooded vato

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

*so where is the new spot gona b;;*


----------



## SHY BOY

:drama:


----------



## SHY BOY

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (1 members and :twak:7 guests)
SHY BOY


----------



## MONEY SIGNS 818

hop going down tonight at bullets 6:00 jerry vs the orange cutty ....


----------



## MONEY SIGNS 818

b there on time or u mite miss the hop .....pick ur on trash up...

no litter bugs...ur all grown ups


----------



## JUST2C

:thumbsup:


----------



## NEFF-U

TTT


----------



## onestopcaraudio

carhttp://youtu.be/dj4q1VDrBAE hop today at bullet's shop 818 vs 805 :thumbsup: 818 ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAsR5v-ivus&feature=player_detailpage :thumbsup:


----------



## boulevard bully

818 ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:thumbsup:


----------



## cold blooded vato

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*THERE WILL BE A HOP AFTER*


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pmYykIFSEZI :thumbsup:


----------



## MONEY SIGNS 818

where the new hop at hello ONELIFE CC


----------



## Junior LOC

MONEY SIGNS 818 said:


> where the new hop at hello ONELIFE CC


Same spot Fool!

Next one will be on 4/20 :x:

The homie is going to go talk to the Security Gaurd this Saturday to determine if it's all good for us to continue having the Hop at the same location.

Stay tuned Fool!


----------



## Chucky-LL

Junior LOC said:


> Same spot Fool!
> 
> Next one will be on 4/20 :x:
> 
> The homie is going to go talk to the Security Gaurd this Saturday to determine if it's all good for us to continue having the Hop at the same location.
> 
> Stay tuned Fool!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Afterlife

ttt


----------



## DIPN714

so what happened


----------



## LoOpY

DIPN714 said:


> so what happened


x2:dunno:


----------



## Junior LOC

DIPN714 said:


> so what happened


Let me ask the Homie Drowzy to see if he spoke to the Security Guard this past Saturday.

I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## DIPN714

NO HOP


----------



## Junior LOC

DIPN714 said:


> NO HOP


:dunno:

I'm gonna go talk to the Security Guard tonight...I will keep you guys posted! :x:


----------



## Chucky-LL

West up Junior loc


----------



## Junior LOC

Chucky-LL said:


> West up Junior loc


What up Chucks! :wave:


----------



## Chucky-LL

Junior LOC said:


> What up Chucks! :wave:


 living life doggie


----------



## DIPN714

Junior LOC said:


> :dunno:
> 
> I'm gonna go talk to the Security Guard tonight...I will keep you guys posted! :x:


no hop


----------



## JUST2C

DIPN714 said:


> no hop


 x2 :drama:


----------



## Junior LOC

*ONE LIFE CAR CLUB-Sur Califas* straight keeping it G. All Day Everyday!! :guns:


----------



## Junior LOC

DIPN714 said:


> no hop





JUST2C said:


> x2 :drama:


That MOFO was suppose to get me the Landlords phone # so that I could get at him directly and I still haven't heard back.

We might just have it anyway...FUCK IT!!

Let me get at my boy Drowzy to get a Flyer made...Once the Flyer is made then it's Official!!


----------



## Junior LOC

Stay tuned for the Flyer, Peeps!!!


----------



## Afterlife

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## boulevard bully

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## Junior LOC

Junior LOC said:


> That MOFO was suppose to get me the Landlords phone # so that I could get at him directly and I still haven't heard back.
> 
> We might just have it anyway...FUCK IT!!
> 
> Let me get at my boy Drowzy to get a Flyer made...Once the Flyer is made then it's Official!!


Sorry Peep's, we will not be hosting the hop this month. :banghead:

Unfortunately we have not had any luck getting a hold of the Landlord for the property we we normally host the hop.

Hopefully we get a hold of him real soon so we can bring it back next month in May! :x:


----------



## boulevard bully

:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Afterlife

I dont need to see the hop. Just have anyone get together and kick back....


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

Afterlife said:


> I dont need to see the hop. Just have anyone get together and kick back....


 go to crenshaw homie. is always cracking out there homie..


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## JDunique805

WHEN'S THE NEXT ONE


----------

